# Shoulder Length 2012 Challenge



## 30something (Nov 10, 2011)

We short hair ladies need a challenge too!! And since there is no shoulder length by Dec, 31, 2012 challenge...I figured I'll start one...I know ladies are patiently waiting .

*To join please thank the original post. 

What is your current length?

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?

What is your ultimate goal length?

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. *

We care about how you get to shoulder length so we would like to hear about all the bumps and successes you experience alone the way.. so keep us updated (twice a month would be great)

***Challengers ***

13roots
20Something
 Aggie
aliciaicole
All4Tris
Ann0804
aprils13
auntybe
back2relaxed
Beautytalk69
bettysmsboop 
Binetad
Bones
brown_skin_poppin 
ChocolatePanther 
cocoapups
destine2grow
drpeaches81
 Ecornett
Evallusion
Ebonybunny
feemy
garciagirl 
GoddessMaker
gonnabeme1st
grownupnai 
 gvin89
HairPleezeGrow 
  InBloom
itismehmmkay
Kittenz
Ladyscorpian14
LaidBak
liloneonpc
jcdlox
Je ne sais quoi
 JuJuBee333
long_hair1day
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=253834lovely_locks
mallysmommy 
MaraWithLove
Maybebaby
moonglowdiva
MsSonya
NaNaEternally
Niknak20
OndoGirl
PoisedNPolished
 Pejae
prettyconfusednatural
QUEENJAMES231
 Randi76
 RarityFluttershy
ResieCupp
RoundEyedGirl504
Seamonster
 shesheshe22
shmmr
Silentdove13
Spongebob
Stormy
sunshine2287
 sdw0171
tapioca_pudding 
TeeMartini
thehairmaverick
theneolution
Topshelf 
toyja
xu93texas
YaaAsantewaa
 ZeeontheGrow


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 11, 2011)

pic is attached

*What is your current length? Neck Length*

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? April 2012*

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning Natural*
*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? healthy diet and life style, along with the C&G method. I take a variety of vitamins which include hairfinity*

*What is your ultimate goal length? Would love to be at full and healthy APL*


----------



## 30something (Nov 11, 2011)

*What is your current length?* Neck Length*

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? *May 2012*

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? *Natural*

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? *Keeping my simple regimen and not going over board on heat.* 

What is your ultimate goal length?
*Waist length*

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1.

*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2011)

*Yay I been waiting for this challenge *

*What is your current length? neck length*

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? I really dk but I'm saying Oct 2012*

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? natural*

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?*
*Continuing my wash, deep condition, M&S, no heat (for now) regi*

*What is your ultimate goal length? WL*

ETA- I'm NL in back & EL on the sides/front


----------



## ChocolatePanther (Nov 11, 2011)

@http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=14709220Something  thanks for starting this challenge! I will respond to the questions soon.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

Way to to 20Something. I will hang around for support if that's ok with you. Have a Wonderful Hair Journey Ladies.


----------



## 30something (Nov 12, 2011)

Bumping for more ladies


----------



## kittenz (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to join...

What is your current length? *between SL and APL but I will BC soon.*

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? *June 2012*

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? *Transitioning*

What are your plans on obtaining shoulder length?* PSing and wetting my natural hair often.*

What is your ultimate goal length? *MBL*

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. - *Will do.*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in!

Big chopped in 11/11/11 
I was natural before I chopped and will continue to stay natural. 
I have maybe 3 inches or do of hair. 
4a I believe
I plan on hitting shoulder in maybe 9 months or so.
Ultimate goal is mid back with all my thick nappy lucious kinks and curls
I am on a no heat challenge from now through 2012


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 12, 2011)

*What is your current length?*
Barely SL

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder Length?*
Aiming for Full SL by around July 2012.

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed, transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? *
Relaxed and possibly Transitioning

*What are your plans on obtaining shoulder length?*
Protective Styling throughout 2012.  Scalp and Oil Massages.

*What is your ultimate goal length?*
MBL

*Please post a starting picture (optional) by Jan 1.*
I will post a pic when my HYH challenge ends and I'm out of these kinky twists.


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 13, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Nov 13, 2011)

What is your current length? grazing SL, hoping to be full SL by my birthday

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? 6/2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Natural!

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?
protective style, vitamins, and keep my hair stretched

What is your ultimate goal length?
MBL

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1.


----------



## 30something (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm curious on what are the styling options you guys have for short hair. I'm seriously stuck with 2-3 styles that I can rely on (for when my hair is in its natural state).


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Nov 15, 2011)

I plan on taking vitamins and exercising. I hope to be SL by 6/10/11. 1 year and 10 days after big chop ( bday )



Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## thehairmaverick (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in

I bc'ed in April so I have about 3 inches I haven't really measured.

I don't have a definite goal in mind and I'm natural


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I997


----------



## NaNaEternally (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi ! Count me in please ! I'm so glad I found this forum 

*What is your current length?* NL 

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?* My Bday ! 6/30/2011

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?* Relaxed...possibly transitioning at some point next year

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?* cowashes; protective styles; minimal to no heat; vitamins 

*What is your ultimate goal length?* BL

*Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1*.--ok


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 15, 2011)

20Something said:


> I'm curious on what are the styling options you guys have for short hair. I'm seriously stuck with 2-3 styles that I can rely on (for when my hair is in its natural state).



I was in the same boat so I decided to do protective styles until I'm at a more comfortable length. I'm in kinky twists now.


----------



## grownupnai (Nov 15, 2011)

To join please thank the original post. 

What is your current length?

2-3 inches on sides(ear length) and 8 1/2 inches in the crown(that's the middle, right?) which is past my top lip.

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? Dec 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? All Natural

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Protective styles 95% of the time, shampoo& condition 4-6 times per week(my scalp likes it) and seal ends daily.

What is your ultimate goal length? MBL

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. Will do. After this school paper is done next Monday  Graduation 2012!

Thank you for starting this challenge! I was definitely waiting


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in

some of my hair is cheek bone length. I want that to get to shoulder length in 2012 hopefully


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2011)

How r u ladies doing today? Ii think I'm going 2 protective stlye my hair all through winter as well. Prob quick weaves I think. Do any of you ladies do tea rinses? I want 2 try it.

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## bettysmsboop (Nov 16, 2011)

What is your current length?  _NL_

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? June 2012 

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?  Relaxed 

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?Less direct heat

What is your ultimate goal length? APL 

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1.Soon to come


----------



## Charla (Nov 17, 2011)

Cheering for you ladies!







.(why is the cheerleader smiley "weird"? lol!)


----------



## formysanity (Nov 17, 2011)

What is your current length? *NL*

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?* June 2012 *

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? *One year post texlaxed 
*
What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?*Less manipulation and increase moisture*

What is your ultimate goal length? *APL* 

Please post a starting pictures (optional) 

sorry for the enormous pic - can't resize iterplexed


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm in! Thanks op for this challenge.  

*What is your current length? somewhere between nape and neck length*

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? 6/01/2012*

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?  Transitioning- Last relaxer 9/17/2011*

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? protective styling (will be getting my first sew in Dec/Jan.; roller setting, stretching relaxers, prenatal vitamins, MSM, biotin, protein shakes, eating right, BMGS, JBCO, Vatika oil for nightly scalp massages, and low manipulation.*

*What is your ultimate goal length? BSL*

*Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. Will do*


----------



## 30something (Nov 18, 2011)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How r u ladies doing today? Ii think I'm going 2 protective stlye my hair all through winter as well. Prob quick weaves I think. Do any of you ladies do tea rinses? I want 2 try it.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Droid



I have done down black tea rinse, it did stop shedding and actually increased my growth but for some reason my hair actually turned a brownish color...in theory it is suppose to just darken your hair color. I think I'm the only case I heard this happen to.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 18, 2011)

*What is your current length?* 
Super short; I just cut some layers out.  My sides may be like inch long so they're above my ear and the crown/bangs like maybe 4-5 inches.

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?* 
I probably won't make SL until after this challenge.  My real goal is to have full SL, so I plan to cut the back to keep it stacked and have a blunt cut.  So I'll say Dec '12+

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?*
Relaxed and I need to keep up w/ my touch-ups.  Think I'm over my 'going-back-to-natural" thoughts

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?*
Keep up w/ my routines.  Frequent washing (~4x/wk) and using my staple products: Suave humectant poo and con, NTM for rollersets, my SoftTouch grease after rollersets, weekly deep condition w/ Queen Helene Cholesterol.

*What is your ultimate goal length?*
MBL  

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2011)

20Something thanks 4 responding. I may give it a go after I take my quick weave out. Ummm what do u add 2 it? Or do u just use the tea. How many tea bags 2 how much water? And do u pour in the sink & soak your hair? Sorry 4 all the questions. TIA

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## long_hair1day (Nov 18, 2011)

subscribing and joining 

I'm relaxed, NL and hope to reach full SL by July 2012. Right now I'm PS'ing by wearing a fake bun with my hair in a baggy underneath the bun. I've only been doing this for a couple of months and I can already see a difference. My retention has increased......


----------



## 30something (Nov 18, 2011)

I usually make a small/medium size pot of water and use about 3 tea bags. At some point I was using a spirtz water bottle to apply it to the hair but mostly scalp. Pouring it over my head over a sink worked fine too.. but I found that if the concentration was too strong like maybe 5+ bags I got a head ache. I remember it being a bit relaxing I guess because it would help blood flow to the scalp and as other have claimed.


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 19, 2011)

checking in, this sew in is itching like crazy!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2011)

Bump...bump...bump

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## Sugadoll (Nov 20, 2011)

I IN.
My current lenght is neck lenght. my 4b/c hair is texlaxed at this time.
My regime is as follows; co-washing twice weekly, deep conditioning after each wash, grape seed oil added to co-wash conditioner and ORS replensishing. Grape seed oil to lenght of my hair, oiling my scalp daily with cayenne oil(grapeseed oil that has been held in a bottle with a bunch of cayenne pepper for 2 weeks) Wigging it.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 20, 2011)

What is your current length? *NL*

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? *August 2012*

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? *Relaxed*

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? *Wigging primarily over the next 3 months, then roller sets, along with clean diet (minimal processed foods) and plenty water, also cutting caffeine*

What is your ultimate goal length? *BSL*


----------



## back2relaxed (Nov 20, 2011)

Count me in...

*What is your current length? Ear length sides, tapered in the back, shorter*

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? 07/31/12*

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Relaxed*

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Healthy hair care...DC, moisturizing 2x daily, sealing 2x daily, reduce heat usage as hair grows, increase p/s as hair grows, *

*What is your ultimate goal length? right about shoulder length, on the sides, and inverted in back at neck length. A edgy bob...*

*I'll update the photos as soon as my phone lets me???erplexed  And I'll update my progress weekly. *

*I'm up for a relaxer touch up and trim on 12.03.  I'm hoping for some add'l growth by then, I haven't had a relaxer or trim since 09.23.  I may not get the taper from the salon when I go and let my kid's barber do it for less money!  My hair is growing out nicely and very thick and healthy.  I'll be glad when it is longer so I can get back to setting it.  I plan to invest in some perm rods in the coming weeks and setting it weekly or every other week to keep the heat off. ONce I grow the top down, over the tapered portion then I can start to wear my phony ponys and phony buns.  I had great success with those when I was growing my hair out for my wedding a few years back.  Rollersets, low direct heat, cowashes in the warmer months, and phony ponies/buns, were a godsend for me. All those things, plus moisturizing and sealing assisted me in rarely having to get trims, which meant major retention.  *

*I have gotten fairly lazy with the moisturizing b/c I've had a short cut for 1.5 years.  Now that I'm back to growing it out, I have to work on remembering to moisturize and seal morning and night.  I may also have enough hair to try and wrap it at night to retain some curl, and I also may be able to use my Caruso's again.  I'll definitely be using this group to assist me in this process!  I'm not looking for long hair, just longer hair!*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 21, 2011)

What is your current length?
I really don't know.My natural hair looks ear length or something but then when I stretch it I still don't know if its considered SL or CBL..

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?
Dec 12 if not sooner.

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?
Natural currently but will be transitioning to relaxed by Summer 2012

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?
Finding someone to do sew ins for.I would keep them in for at least 3 months each with one month off.I would make sure to wash every 2 weeks and moisturize as much as I can through the hair.If I'm not able to get a sew in then I would be doing wigs and then of course keeping my hair cornrowed small and keep my hair moist.I will also try and order some mtg and sulfur.

What is your ultimate goal length?
MBL

Please post a starting pictures (optional) 
[IMG]http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g343/cohonba5/CIMG0093-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## back2relaxed (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok, I just started a portion of my new SL reggie tonight.  I stated that moisturizing/sealing was a huge part of how I will make it to my goal by July 2012.  Like I said I've been slacking by not doing this daily and extensively because I was getting a hair cut every 6 weeks, so it didn't matter.  Well now it does.  

I'm trying some products that i've purchased for my kid(he is growing out his hair).  So tonite I used Elasta QP Mango Butter(mine) on my edges, then I parted my hair and put some Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 on each section at the roots(my hair is full of NG), and then I went back over each secton and sealed with castor oil.  I also put some Mango Butter, HS, and Castor Oil on my ends sealed my edges as well.  We'll see what this does in the morning!


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 21, 2011)

What is your current length? about 3 in or so. I'm NL in the back ans SL on the side and my hair in the front is a little past my forehead

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? July 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Natural

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Keeping my simple regimen, PS, drinking lots of water and taking my biotin, iron, and vitamins.

What is your ultimate goal length? BSB

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 21, 2011)

GoddessMaker what u talking bout girl?.....That looks like it's past your collar bone miss thang, probably SL already if u stretch it at the back.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 21, 2011)

bajandoc86 are you serious..to me when I look at my hair it looks so short like to me SL is when your hair is sitting on your shoulders..


----------



## feemy (Nov 21, 2011)

*What is your current length? Short, about 2-3 inches maybe*
* 
What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? 12/2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Natural

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Learn from past mistakes, consistent regimen *_(Wash, DC, Oil Conditioning, Moisturizing and Sealing, Trimming, and Vitamins plus a healthy diet)_* and Cornrow extensions for the winter to protect my hair

What is your ultimate goal length? MBL

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. Coming Soon
*


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 21, 2011)

Please add me to this challenge... Starting over yet again. I just cut my SL hair into a NL bob last month!


What is your current length?  NL

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? I want to trim off another 1-2 inches before I start growing my bob out so I'm giving myself until the Dec of next year at the latest.

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Relaxed

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Water, protein/moisture balance, low maintenance and minimal heat.

What is your ultimate goal length? BSL


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 21, 2011)

GoddessMaker well sweetie u are most definitely Collar Bone...at the very least. That piece I see I stretching is definitely CL and some. I


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 21, 2011)

bajandoc86 I guess I need to start looking over in the APL thread..just to look..


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 21, 2011)

GoddessMaker Come on over girl! You can be in both if you'd prefer that.  HHG!


----------



## back2relaxed (Nov 21, 2011)

All4Tris said:


> Please add me to this challenge... Starting over yet again. I just cut my SL hair into a NL bob last month!
> 
> 
> What is your current length? NL
> ...


 
Did you cut it for style or were you experiencing issues??


----------



## back2relaxed (Nov 21, 2011)

*Challenge starting point*












Here are my starting point photos...I know I need a line up bad in the back, I'll do that today. I'll update my progress in 2 weeks once its been relaxed, so we can see if I retained any length.


----------



## aprils13 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Hi ladies. I would love to join this challenge, but I might be overestimating my growth *

*What is your current length? 1 inch, maybe??*

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? Dec 31, 2012*

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Natural *

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Moisturize, seal, and keep the ssk to a minimum*

*What is your ultimate goal length? BSL*

*Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1.*


----------



## grownupnai (Nov 21, 2011)

*PICS!*



grownupnai said:


> To join please thank the original post.
> 
> What is your current length?
> 
> ...



Here they are





that's my baby bun(maybe not so protective on the short sides sometimes)





another baby bun





bun pulled out




pulled to middle of chin(originally thought top lip, but middle of chin actually)





let loose length





right side





left side





nape at an angle(sorry) combed out

I will try and get my someone to take an accurate photo of my nape.
 I will also ask someone with a nicer camera to take my progress pics in March for my 1/4 of a year update


----------



## grownupnai (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: PICS!*

Do people think it's realistic to grow my nape to shoulder length in 2012? I think this is the first time I've ever actually measured my growth and not just woken up one day and realized my hair grew to a dramatically different length (actually months, years). I'm also a bit paranoid that I've been shedding more hair every day for the past week +


----------



## grownupnai (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Challenge starting point*



back2relaxed said:


> Here are my starting point photos...I know I need a line up bad in the back, I'll do that today. I'll update my progress in 2 weeks once its been relaxed, so we can see if I retained any length.



I look forward to following your progress! I think we have similar starting lengths(in most of my hair) Your cut is cute.


----------



## grownupnai (Nov 23, 2011)

bumping for more participants.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Nov 23, 2011)

God luck to all the ladies in this challenge!! I was so excited when I hit sl! I how all of you reach your goals!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## 30something (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: PICS!*



grownupnai said:


> *Do people think it's realistic to grow my nape to shoulder length in 2012?* I think this is the first time I've ever actually measured my growth and not just woken up one day and realized my hair grew to a dramatically different length (actually months, years). I'm also a bit paranoid that I've been shedding more hair every day for the past week +



I think it possible if you retain all 6 inches you grow.


----------



## aprils13 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: PICS!*



grownupnai said:


> Do people think it's realistic to grow my *nape to shoulder length in 2012*? I think this is the first time I've ever actually measured my growth and not just woken up one day and realized my hair grew to a dramatically different length (actually months, years). I'm also a bit paranoid that I've been shedding more hair every day for the past week +


 
 I think so.  We have similar starting points and I plan on making full sl by Dec 2012


----------



## Janet' (Nov 26, 2011)

Just cheering you LADIES onward to SL!!!   Here's a little   for ya!!!!


----------



## 13roots (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm so glad someone started a challenge thread for 2012 because I'm soooo ready to get started on this! Thanks OP! I am inspired by the successes from the 2011 thread where I was lurking and hope to continue to be inspired by fellow 2012 challengers.

*What is your current length?* Between nape and neck length

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?* August, 2012 in time for my 30th birthday bash. My hair grows very slowly, so this is probably an ambitious date but I'll be Mega-tekking, Sulphur-oiling, and adding on scalp massages to help stimulate hair growth.

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?* Relaxed

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?* Weekly DC with steam, Pre-poo 1x2-weeks, mid-week cowashes, regular protein treatments, rollersets and braids for protective styling, and stretching my relaxer touch-ups to 3-4months.

*What is your ultimate goal length?* I'd be very happy at BSL

*Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. *

ETA: starting pic (taken Jan 12, 2012)


----------



## liloneonpc (Nov 27, 2011)

* I want to join.

What is your current length?
       Neck length


What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?
    December 2012 (slow grower)

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning, other?
        Natural

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?
   Cornrows extensions and growth aids

What is your ultimate goal length?
   Would love to be   BSL


*


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 28, 2011)

xu93texas said:


> I'm in! Thanks op for this challenge.
> 
> *What is your current length? somewhere between nape and neck length*
> 
> ...


 
starting pics: Relaxer 12/30/11(failed transition attempt )


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 1, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## back2relaxed (Dec 1, 2011)

I am getting my relaxer as I type...I'll upload a pic or two tonite.
12.01 relaxer






09.21 relaxer


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2011)

back2relaxed- where's the pics?


----------



## ResieCupp (Dec 3, 2011)

Ahhh yesss I'm ready for this Challenge! 

*What is your current length?*
Neck Length

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?*
October 

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?*
I am natural.

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?*
I have started taking vitamins (Biotin and Multivitamin), I will not be using heat for the entire year (No heat challenge), I am in a castor oil challenge and I will be protective styling 80% of the time 

*What is your ultimate goal length?*
Waist Length (Dream Hair!)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2011)

back2relaxed- Sorry my phone doesn't always show all the posts & I see you posted it the day before I asked. Thanx I like how it came out.

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## theneolution (Dec 4, 2011)

Bump, and I'm in ~ but will post starting pic and whatnot later!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 4, 2011)

*What is your current length? TWA*

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?Nov 2012 of course I am not in any rush. I just want to enjoy my natural hair.*

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Natural BC 11.19.2011*

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Keep It Super Simple. I'm just going to stick with what I know about my hair and let my hair take the lead.*

*What is your ultimate goal length? I really don't have one.*

*Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. I don't remember how to add a pic so I'll post one on my blog and fotki.*


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 4, 2011)

don't wear a phony pony on a rollercoaster.

when my dh and i where just starting to date we went to 6 flags.  i wanted to be cute so i put a a mini dress and a phony pony.  this pony attached with a small banana clip.  i didn't have much hair back then so the clip wasn't on very securely.  although i thought it was.  anyway we get on the super man which has a 200ft drop.  as we drop the first hill i can feel my phony pony lefting up off my head. right before it pops off completely i catch it.  lol

my dh married me anyway.  now when i to six flagts i just wear a black silk scarf.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Dec 4, 2011)

*What is your current length? *  NL

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? *  December 2012 ( I have NEVER been shoulder length, so I wanna give myself plenty of time)

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?*    Natural

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?* Wearing my favorite faux puff regularly, NoOo heat, moisturisizing daily, sealing with JB castor oil, shampooing when needed (moisturizing shampoo) , DCing atleast once a week,  cowashing atleast 1x per week, taking my omega fish oil vitamins daily, drinking lots of water

*What is your ultimate goal length?* MBL 

*Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. *


----------



## Stormy (Dec 4, 2011)

OOOH I'm joining this challenge! Thanks OP for starting it! 

*What is your current length?
About 3 inches, my TWA is ear length. 

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?
Dec. 2012 (I used to say July, but since I started with about 1/8th of an inch of hair that might be pushing it)

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?
Natural

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?
Keeping it simple! It seems to be working for me.
I'll probably try some PSing too. 

What is your ultimate goal length?
APL

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. *
*See siggy which is from July.* *My updated pics won't look like much growth since I have a LOT of shrinkage. Maybe I should wait another month or two to post them.*

*Happy growing ladies! *


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2011)

Bump...Keep em coming guys!


----------



## 30something (Dec 6, 2011)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> don't wear a phony pony on a rollercoaster.
> 
> when my dh and i where just starting to date we went to 6 flags.  i wanted to be cute so i put a a mini dress and a phony pony.  this pony attached with a small banana clip.  i didn't have much hair back then so the clip wasn't on very securely.  although i thought it was.  anyway we get on the super man which has a 200ft drop.  as we drop the first hill i can feel my phony pony lefting up off my head. right before it pops off completely i catch it.  lol
> 
> my dh married me anyway.  now when i to six flagts i just wear a black silk scarf.



 Great tip
good thing it wasn't a wig and it didn't hit someone in the face


----------



## Beautytalk69 (Dec 6, 2011)

To join please thank the original post.

What is your current length? It's about collarbone in the back and should on the sides stretched

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? Umm....full shoulder june/july

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? natural

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?sew-ins..PS,crown and glory..moisturizing

What is your ultimate goal length?Waist length.

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1.


----------



## 30something (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow Ebonybunny we are like hair twins! Only thing is that my hair is really jet black. My hair clumps just like that.. rare sight to find someone with texture that close to mine. Anyway you mentioned wearing a faux puff... I been really wanting to style my hair in a faux puff since seeing  chinablk's TWA pony puff tutorial.. but I suck at laying my hair down. Do you happen to have a picture of what your look like if you don't mind sharing.. or have some tips to share. If I could master the faux puff my life would be much easier lol


----------



## Ebonybunny (Dec 6, 2011)

20Something said:


> Wow Ebonybunny we are like hair twins! Only thing is that my hair is really jet black. My hair clumps just like that.. rare sight to find someone with texture that close to mine. Anyway you mentioned wearing a faux puff... I been really wanting to style my hair in a faux puff since seeing  chinablk's TWA pony puff tutorial.. but I suck at laying my hair down. Do you happen to have a picture of what your look like if you don't mind sharing.. or have some tips to share. If I could master the faux puff my life would be much easier lol



 Hair twin !!

I use aloe vera gel to lay my hair down, I have to tie it down w two satin scarves and leave it on over night for it to lay down.


----------



## 30something (Dec 8, 2011)

Omg! that looks great! That is what I'm talking about.... I suck at getting my hair pulled back in a style..or any style for the matter. where did you get the phony puff?


----------



## InBloom (Dec 10, 2011)

Add me! Add me! I want in!




*What is your current length?
*
*Neck Length**

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?

May 1, 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?

Relaxed with Linange Shea Butter

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?

Regular DC's, gentle hair handling, properly protect hair when using heat, reduce heat usage, more co-washing and less shampooing, trims, attempt rollersetting

What is your ultimate goal length?*

*Lightly layered APL*


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2011)

Starting pics...eh   Hopefully they'll be better by Jan; I'm trying to do some setback recovery now.



itismehmmkay said:


>


----------



## Nylund (Dec 13, 2011)

How exciting, my first challenge. Bring on the hair-growing!

What is your current length?
Neck-length

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? 
December 31, 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?
Relaxed 

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?
Once, maybe twice, weekly pre-pooing, shampooing, and deep conditioning; moisturizing/ sealing/ scalp massages 2-3 times a week; less reliance on heat styling tools (I do love my blow-dryer and flat-iron, but once weekly is a bit much for me); less reliance on my stylist (although I heart her)

What is your ultimate goal length?
Maybe MBL, but I won't interfere if it wants to grow longer 

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. 
I'll post a starting pic on wash day, Thursday


----------



## Ebonybunny (Dec 13, 2011)

20Something said:


> Omg! that looks great! That is what I'm talking about.... I suck at getting my hair pulled back in a style..or any style for the matter. where did you get the phony puff?




I got it from my local BS store for 7.99 , but I think you can find it cheaper on a site like hairsisters...


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 14, 2011)

*OK, I'm joining...think I can make this!!!

What is your current length? *Front-lip length (6.5"), Crown-chin length (7.5"), Back-neck length (5")
* 
What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? *June 2012
* 
Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? *Natural
* 
What is your plan on obtaining shoulder length? *Protective styling including updos, twists, and braids; healthy eating
* 
What is your ultimate goal length?  *BSL
* 



*



*




*


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi ladies! Just checking in. How is it going? So far so good with me. I'm trying to get this protective styling down. I purchased two wigs and I'm loving my bantu knot out! I'll be 13 weeks post-relaxer this coming Saturday.  

Anyhoo, HHG


----------



## shmmr (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies!!

I'm in. 

*What is your current length?  NL

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? dec 31, 2012
 
Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? I'm texlaxed

What are your plans for obtaining shoulder length? not sure yet...simple reggie, wash one a week, blow dry on cool, flat iron.

What is your ultimate goal length? BSL*
* 
Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1.I'll post after I texlax, sometime in Jan.

Happy Hair Growing  - 2012 is OURS!
*


----------



## Nylund (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's my starting pic. Hope you ladies are sticking to your goals as best you can and your hair's behaving  I had to have a heart-to-heart with mine this evening after having a not-so-great hair day.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is my starting pic.

Also, I got my hair braided yesterday.  I'm gonna keep them until their fuzzy.  When they do get fuzzy, I'll probably wear a wig over top or simply just get them redone.


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 20, 2011)

What is your current length? neck length

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? June 2012 

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?
natural with a bit of relaxed ends left.
What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Dont really have a set plan. But I dont plan to slack up like I have before. Protect my hair at nite silk scarf, press every 3 wks. deep condition as needed, moisturize

What is your ultimate goal length? MBL

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1.


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: PICS!*



grownupnai said:


> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Regimen update:

I'm now washing my hair twice a week. I'm using queen helene garlic shampoo followed by a black tea rinse and moisturizing or mild protein conditioner. I even dab my scalp with the tea bag for shedding after I rinse the conditioner out. My shedding is reducing and I have found that this is the balance I need for my fine protein loving strands. Msm and biotin are still daily(or every other day :/) and I will do my best to stay consistent. I've been better most weeks. I'm bunning my hair higher up on my head at night before I tie my satin scarf. I'm so happy that i have rediscovered the magic of the satin scarf. My SO is white/Swedish and has been really supportive. So even reminded me put it on the other night after we home late from a bar and a bit drunk.  My hair around the sides is growing and I think the biotin is really thickening up my hair. I'm also using the aphogee 2 step. I think I will try again in 4 weeks and if that seems too much I'll jump to every six weeks. My hair loves protein 

I'm going to give myself a trim and update my pics on January 1st using a better camera.


----------



## Niknak20 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been lurking and finally was able to do this today! I'm excited to be on LHCF. Plz add me to the challenge. I'm about to get off my break, so I can't input info now. When i get off i'll gladly post a starting pic& my info. But I just wanted to say hi& HHG to all.


----------



## jcdlox (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm going to give this a shot....again


*What is your current length?* 
Mid neck length

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?* 
Dec 2012 

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?*
Relaxed

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?*
Simple regimen and consistency for retention. I shampoo and condition 2x weekly with Mizani Botanifying, DC alternating wiht Moisturfusion and Moisturfuse, moisturize 2x daily with CD Marguerite's Magic. I blow dry and curl with curling iron.

*What is your ultimate goal length?*
APL... never before in my life!


----------



## Niknak20 (Dec 23, 2011)

Before I went to college I went to the Dominican hair salon, or my mom did my hair. I never did it which led me to a lot of bad choices like coloring and relaxing closely. Before I knew it my fully shoulder length hair broke off in layers and I was left w/ a cute but short chin length bob. It's only 5yrs later finally at NL. When I was a kid before my mom permed it, my hair was longer than SL.  I want SL to happen as a stepping stone.

What is your current length? NL

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? End of June 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Since August 2011 transitioning from relaxed to natural.  

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? wash my hair weekly, massage my scalp w/oils, do the greenhouse effect 1x or 2x a week, (starting in january) I plan on wearing PS styles of braids every 2months than going to the salon and getting wash&blows. No more than 2x a month. It'll be hard but I'm trying to not apply a lot of heat to my hair next year. I'm also taking Biotin daily, will start taking Hairfinity again, increase my water intake, and exercise 2-3x a week.I'm going to incorporate protein, and I want to educate myself on my hair. 

What is your ultimate goal length? MBL but I would be thrilled w/ BSL

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. 












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 30something (Dec 23, 2011)

Added more names to the list... If you don't see your name please PM


Checking in.... My longest layer seems to actually touch my shoulders now which is great b/c I know my hair is growing.. but my goal is get all layers to shoulder length and that might take a few months. I'm going to try to start the year off with a month of absolute no heat.... Wish me luck ....


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 25, 2011)

*What is your current length? *Neck Length

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? *August 2012

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? *Natural

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? *reducing the amount of heat applied to my hair, taking vitamins (msm, multi.). Using MTG and castor oil, Keeping my hair moisturized, not over shampooing my hair. Using more homemade natural products, and not running my hands through it all the time.

*What is your ultimate goal length?* BSL

Picture listed in my album.


----------



## PinkPeony (Dec 26, 2011)

Good luck to all the wonderful ladies in this challenge!


----------



## auntybe (Dec 26, 2011)

What is your current length? Neck Length

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? December  2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Natural

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?   Crown & Glory method.  Vitamins and wearing wigs.

What is your ultimate goal length? WL

will post a pic later

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2011)

Checking in... how are you ladies doing? Im doing good I just dont know what on earth to do to my hair. I wash it on my regular wash day & co-wash on my reg day to do that but I have no clue what to do to it. I tried twist out & still cant get it to look right. I might just get it braided in a ps and keep it that way for a while.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm checking in ladies. I hope everyone had a Blessed Christmas!

 I'm still trying to sort out a regimen for 2012. I'm also looking for someone to cornrow my hair to wear under my wigs. I'm thinking about wearing cornrows for about 3 weeks, then wearing my hair out for 1 week in a bantu knot out or rollerset, then starting all over again. I really don't want to be bothered with my hair. Maybe it'll grow faster that way.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm still in my cornrows.  I'm pretty much keeping it really simple and oiling my scalp every other week. I need to work on tying my hair down at night.  I'm hoping to make Full SL by August.


How is everyone doing? It would be nice if this thread were more ACTIVE!!


----------



## Niknak20 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been doing pretty good w/ keeping my hair moisturized. I'm trying to stick w/my current reggie. I'm roller setting my hair right now and then saran wrapping. I'm hoping to use this to help me transition.


----------



## Nylund (Dec 26, 2011)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Checking in... how are you ladies doing? Im doing good I just dont know what on earth to do to my hair. I wash it on my regular wash day & co-wash on my reg day to do that but I have no clue what to do to it. *I tried twist out & still cant get it to look right*. I might just get it braided in a ps and keep it that way for a while.



This is me too! I tried to do a twist-out last week to avoid using heat, but I looked a hot mess. So I started over and made some really pretty curls with my trusty flat iron (must work on that dependency.) I watched a few You Tube videos on twist-outs, and wasn't too amazed with how they came out on the shorter haired ladies. 

I know we can get fab twist-outs. It's a matter of trial-and-error. Going to try again in a few days. I wish you luck with yours  If mine doesn't come out busted, I'll post a pic.

My hair's doing well otherwise. It's tough not to look in the mirror daily to see if it grew a millimeter from the day before. I'm becoming a bit obsessed - I had my first hair dream last night! Hope everyone's hair is doing well


----------



## OndoGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! I am excited to join this challenge and get to know others with similar hair goals.

*What is your current length?*
Five and a half inches. Ear length, TWA

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?*
December 31, 2012. This is 3 months shy of my 2 year natural anniversary.

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?*
I am a 4b natural - around 9 months in as of today

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?*
I don't know..I will probably keep in 2 strand twists most of the time. As it gets longer I may change my strategy. 

*What is your ultimate goal length?*
I don't really know...as long as it will get without becoming a hassle, I guess.

*Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. *
Starting pic attached.


----------



## 30something (Dec 27, 2011)

drpeaches81 said:


> This is me too! I tried to do a twist-out last week to avoid using heat, but I looked a hot mess. So I started over and made some really pretty curls with my trusty flat iron (must work on that dependency.) I watched a few You Tube videos on twist-outs, and wasn't too amazed with how they came out on the shorter haired ladies.
> 
> I know we can get fab twist-outs. It's a matter of trial-and-error. Going to try again in a few days. I wish you luck with yours  If mine doesn't come out busted, I'll post a pic.
> 
> My hair's doing well otherwise. It's tough not to look in the mirror daily to see if it grew a millimeter from the day before. I'm becoming a bit obsessed - I had my first hair dream last night! Hope everyone's hair is doing well



My twist usually looks busted, I agree there has to be a way we can get good twist outs. Next time I do my twist out I'm going to use naptural85 Ultra Defined Twist Out tutorial.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qSU7qTjAis
Maybe if mine looks half way decent I'll post it (it probably won't)


----------



## Nylund (Dec 27, 2011)

20Something said:


> My twist usually looks busted, I agree there has to be a way we can get good twist outs. *Next time I do my twist out I'm going to use naptural85 Ultra Defined Twist Out tutorial.. *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qSU7qTjAis
> Maybe if mine looks half way decent I'll post it (it probably won't)



Thanks so much for the link - that's exactly how I want my twist-outs to look. I'll be trying that in a couple days.


----------



## Danewshe (Dec 27, 2011)

*To join please thank the original post. 

What is your current length? 5-6 inches. Neck length/barely shoulder length in nape area. Will need to cut about 0.5-1 inch off, as I have damaged ends. 

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? May 25th

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Natural 4b, bc'd 29/1/11, last relaxer 25/8/10 so 16 months natural.

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Braids as protective style, shampoo & condition every 2 weeks. DC every 6 weeks(or when needed). Low manipulation. Biotin, MSM, HSN vitamins.

What is your ultimate goal length? Mid back

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. *Will post one v.soon


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2011)

I love the video! C that's what I can't wait 2 do 2 my hair with my twist outs. *sigh*

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## Niknak20 (Dec 30, 2011)

Today I'm going to work in flat twist and taking them out Sunday or Monday and getting braids in. I'm liking this Protective styles. Low maintenance and easy. This is probably my first time since childhood rocking braids or twists outside my house. I tied a Coach scarf around it to jazz it up and have big hoops cuz I'm a lil self conscious about it. But I'm trying to go by my sister's mantra  "if they don't like it F em" lol


----------



## mallysmommy (Dec 30, 2011)

just wanted to post my progress so far


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2011)

Niknak20 I like the twists. I think it is convenient & are you going to where a twist out once you decide to take twist down before you get the braids?

Mallysmommy thats some good growth/retention from Nov-Dec girl!


----------



## Nylund (Dec 30, 2011)

Niknak20 said:


> Today I'm going to work in flat twist and taking them out Sunday or Monday and getting braids in. I'm liking this Protective styles. Low maintenance and easy. This is probably my first time since childhood rocking braids or twists outside my house. I tied a Coach scarf around it to jazz it up and have big hoops cuz I'm a lil self conscious about it. But I'm trying to go by my sister's mantra  "if they don't like it F em" lol



Your twists look beautiful! I wish I had skills like that. 

My twist-out yesterday was a big fail. But on a positive note, I learned that my hair loves Aveda Damage Remedy Daily Hair Repair and coconut oil. It feels so soft, and not greasy at all. And I salvaged my twist-out into a cute style just like this one:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ulovemegz?blend=1&ob=video-mustangbase#p/u/13/0bG0g8Cllm0


----------



## Niknak20 (Dec 30, 2011)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Niknak20 I like the twists. I think it is convenient & are you going to where a twist out once you decide to take twist down before you get the braids?
> 
> Mallysmommy thats some good growth/retention from Nov-Dec girl!



Hey HairPleezeGrow thx! I'm wearing a twist out tomorrow. And then I'll get braids Sunday.


----------



## Niknak20 (Dec 30, 2011)

drpeaches81 said:


> Your twists look beautiful! I wish I had skills like that.
> 
> My twist-out yesterday was a big fail. But on a positive note, I learned that my hair loves Aveda Damage Remedy Daily Hair Repair and coconut oil. It feels so soft, and not greasy at all. And I salvaged my twist-out into a cute style just like this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ulovemegz?blend=1&ob=video-mustangbase#p/u/13/0bG0g8Cllm0



Aww thank you! Lol I wish I had skills like that too. My cousin did it. I'm going to watch that video and see if I can do it. Really? About Aveda, didn't know. I'll try it out. Thx for the tip.


----------



## Nylund (Dec 30, 2011)

Niknak20 said:


> Aww thank you! Lol I wish I had skills like that too. My cousin did it. I'm going to watch that video and see if I can do it. Really? About Aveda, didn't know. I'll try it out. Thx for the tip.




Niknak20
I starting using the Aveda as my daily moisturizer in place of Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus conditioner. I started having small, 1/8-1/4 pieces of broken hair when I just touched my hair. I got a sample of the Aveda from a lady at work 2 weeks ago and my breakage stopped asap. I like it because it's so light. It's great to use it now daily with shorter hair, but I don't know how economical it'll be once my hair gets longer. It costs $24 for 3.4oz.

If your twists look that great, I'm sure your twist-out will look gorgeous!


----------



## Nylund (Dec 30, 2011)

mallysmommy said:


> just wanted to post my progress so far



mallysmommy
Wow! Your hair looks so much longer in the front in just one month. Great job! I need to step up my game to keep up with you


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2011)

Update: I'm no longer transitioning. I did relax today after a 15 wk stretch. I think it came out nice. It sure is something to grow out a bob hair cut. I'm hoping to make SL in 6 months.


----------



## TeeMartini (Dec 31, 2011)

I would LOVE to join this challenge... I really need some motivation and I think this would help... I've been a lurker for sometime and  I see how supportive of each other you all are. I would also like to say hello and introduce myself, as I haven't formally done that

What is your current length? in between ear and neck I would say



What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? July 2012, just in time for my birthday.

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? I am relaxed all the way.

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? A very simple regimen which includes dc'ing once a week, and wiggin it 98% of the time.

What is your ultimate goal length? MBL

Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1. I will on January 2nd wash day. 

Happy growing everyone!!!


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Dec 31, 2011)

What is your current length? in between ear and neck 



What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? may 20, 2011 ( 1 year anniversary)

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC) natural

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?  wash weekely , rollerset weekely, mtg

What is your ultimate goal length? MBL


----------



## OndoGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

My first puff:


----------



## OndoGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

My hair today:


----------



## Niknak20 (Dec 31, 2011)

drpeaches81 said:


> Niknak20
> I starting using the Aveda as my daily moisturizer in place of Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus conditioner. I started having small, 1/8-1/4 pieces of broken hair when I just touched my hair. I got a sample of the Aveda from a lady at work 2 weeks ago and my breakage stopped asap. I like it because it's so light. It's great to use it now daily with shorter hair, but I don't know how economical it'll be once my hair gets longer. It costs $24 for 3.4oz.
> 
> If your twists look that great, I'm sure your twist-out will look gorgeous!



Thx so much for the tip. I have breakage now. So I will def look into getting some Aveda. I really liked how my hair came out:


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi I just Chopped so I am neck length again, seeking to be full shoulder length


*What is your current length?* Neck Length

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?* March or April, but I am hiding my hair until June

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?* Natural

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?* Hiding my hair, no heat in the crown and glory technique

*What is your ultimate goal length?*
 Fairy tale length


----------



## kittenz (Jan 1, 2012)

kittenz said:


> I want to join...
> 
> What is your current length? *between SL and APL but I will BC soon.*
> *BCed on November 25th - Ear/Neck Length*
> ...


Posting my starting pictures and updating a few of my answers. Happy NY everyone!!


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 2, 2012)

What is your current length? - almost shoulder length

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? - April 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? natural

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? - twist, dc once a week, castor oil, no heat

What is your ultimate goal length? - APL by November 2012 and more in 2013 after I reach my 2012 milestones

starting pic in sig


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 2, 2012)

What is your current length? - NL (back), nearly chin length (sides), brushing bridge of nose (front)

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? - October 31, 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Natural

What is your plan on obtaining shoulder length? - No heat, M&S regularly, hot oil treatments, regular exercise (belly dance), a smoothie a day (and healthy eating in general), gentle care

What is your ultimate goal length? Waist! XD

Shampoo and Co-wash 1x week (alternating), DC 1x a week, full henna 1x every 2 months with cassia conditioning treatments in between, Ayurvedic tea rinse 1x a week, M&S every other day, ghe 5 nights a week, hot oil massage 2x a week (on wash day and tea rinse day).

ETA: starting pics

Random thought: Is it realistic to say it takes longer for someone with a long neck to reach shoulder length than someone with an average/shorter neck? This just occurred to me as I do have a long neck. >.<


----------



## 30something (Jan 2, 2012)

OndoGirl's I love your twist..it looks so neat .... I need to learn how to do that...
Niknak20 How long did that twist out last you?


----------



## Niknak20 (Jan 2, 2012)

20Something said:


> OndoGirl's I love your twist..it looks so neat .... I need to learn how to do that...
> Niknak20 How long did that twist out last you?



I took it out Saturday and it lasted til Sunday. It should have lasted longer but I slept w/a bonnet. Because I had single braids put in Sunday. I'm still getting them in. I'll post when I'm done.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope everyone is having a good start to the new year! 

It's my first challenge - to make it to shoulder length. 

I had to do some trimming along my sides as they tend to thin out. I also have a few areas of breakage I'd like to impove. All in all, I think I'm having a decent start. I plan to photograph my hair each month to compare. 

My problem areas are my thin sides, my weak nape, and some breakage along the front of my hairline. Argh! 

I'm also hoping to grow out these layers!!

Happy growing everyone.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 3, 2012)

Soooooooo....I cut my hair again *blink-blink*

But at least the breakage I was having in my crown and in the back are evened out for the most part.  So I truly do have a starting cut that's ready to go.  The crown is still pretty full.  So.  Here we go.  No more cutting


----------



## bones (Jan 3, 2012)

I would love to join if its not too late 

*What is your current length?* Neck Length, but I been really scissor happy to my relaxed ends.
*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?* October 2012, but of course im secretly wishing I'll get there sooner 

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? *I'm transitioning at the moment. I'm at 10 months, and I'll most likely be cutting the rest of the permed hair in 2 months!

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?* Manipulate my hair less, which is becoming really hard between work. I would like to keep my hair well moisturize, but that's an issue too in this heat. I just need to work on a better routine 
*
What is your ultimate goal length? *My ulitmate goal length is BSB. I never had more hair than that, heck I barely got to APL (relaxed).  

I'll be back with pics next time!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 3, 2012)

MaraWithLove  Yup, I too suffer from "long neck'ed" syndrome, lmao.  But nah, I'm built like a graceful ballet dancer and indeed, it is taking me much longer to reach SL/APL than our short necked/no necked counterparts.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 3, 2012)

Evallusion Haha "long-neck'ed syndrome" that was hilarious!  My brothers used to call me "Giraffe." Yes, we are both graceful long-neck bearers! I'm cheering us on through the journey; I can't wait to get there!


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 3, 2012)

What is your current length? Somewhere between ear and neck, it varies depending on the area.

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? June 2012 

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Natural

What are your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Braiding my natural hair for atleast 3-4 weeks, deep conditioning with hemp seed oil and steam weekly, cowashing and sealing atleast 5-6 days a week, castor oil and apricot oil every other day on the scalp

What is your ultimate goal length? BSB!!


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea! So glad I can join!

What is your current *length*? - neck length

What is your goal date to make *Shoulder* *length*? - Dec 31 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? - relaxed with fine strands

What is your plans on obtaining *shoulder* *length*? - protective styles, scalp massages, being CONSISTENT, dusting every 8-12 weeks (every relaxer)

What is your ultimate goal *length*? - bra strap!









maybe I need to trim the front a little more. Last weekend I cut away quite a bit it needed it. What do you all think? 




To cut or not to cut?








Close Up

I really want to hit shoulder length. Once I hit that milestone


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> Hi Ladies is it too late to join this challenge?


 

No ma'am it isn't!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 4, 2012)

My hair is now loose and I'm not liking how my roots are woofing--I'm 11 weeks post relaxer.  I'm probably gonna go back into a protective style this weekend.  When I do, I'll post pics.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 5, 2012)

....BUMP.... Evallusion what kind of style are you thinking of? I have been wearing a bun but I'm so bored with it.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm currently twisting my hair, I'm sticking to the twist/braid/bun challenge which runs through the end of March. I'm so used to having my hair out and this is my first PS in a while, so this is a change up for me.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 6, 2012)

Air-drying my hair while it's loose for the first time I can remember - and it feels great! I pre-pooed with aloe vera juice and coconut oil, washed with Wen Six Thirteen, deep conditioned with Wen Re-Moist, moisturized with Wen Fig Styling Creme, and sealed my hair with coconut oil. I then tied a scarf around the perimeter of my head. I've been drying for about an hour and my all my hair feels so soft. I was really worried about crunchy ends. It won't dry straight because my relaxer is under-processed (texlaxed), but I think I'll still be happy  Slowly, but surely, working toward my goal of using less heat. Hope all you ladies are doing well this new year.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 6, 2012)

PoisedNPolished

I'm by no means a hair expert, but your ends look nice and thick. So I don't think you need to cut any more - looks like you did a great job already


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 6, 2012)

drpeaches81 said:


> PoisedNPolished
> 
> I'm by no means a hair expert, but your ends look nice and thick. So I don't think you need to cut any more - looks like you did a great job already



Wow really. Hmm well I will get that thought out of my mind right now and wait on cutting. Thank you


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 6, 2012)

What is your current length?  *NL*

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?  *Not sure.  It will happen when it happens.*

Are you relaxed? *yes*

What is your ultimate goal length? *Below shoulder blade.  Maybe BSL*

I'm going to be trimming a lot this year to even up from some unwanted layers.  So its going to take me longer to truly get to SL (not just my nape).  My definition of "full SL" is when my sides get there as well. I'm using Ovation, topical MSM, and Viviscal to increase my growth rate.  I'm semi-consistent with them and I am seeing results.


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 6, 2012)

Any ladies that a NL find good protective styles?  I am mid NL with slight layers and a broken nape so ponytails and buns don't really work.  Any ideas?


----------



## InBloom (Jan 6, 2012)

jcdlox said:


> Any ladies that a NL find good protective styles? I am mid NL with slight layers and a broken nape so ponytails and buns don't really work. Any ideas?


 


How do you feel about wigs and/or weaves?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 6, 2012)

jcdlox said:


> Any ladies that a NL find good protective styles?  I am mid NL with slight layers and a broken nape so ponytails and buns don't really work.  Any ideas?



YAY, someone else who is NL and has layers (my shortest length is a little beyond ear length)! XD I'm keeping my hair twisted for the winter. When I wanna wear my twists out and show my length I stretch them with a gentle banding method after wetting them. Helps cut down on the shrinkage. But during this time, since it's supposed to be cold out (and therefore I wear hats) I don't worry about the length showing so I just m&s and keep it going. 

Mmm, something really simple is what my sister does. She does a french braid/two french braids and pins hair up with cute pins.

HTH


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 6, 2012)

jcdlox said:


> Any ladies that a NL find good protective styles?  I am mid NL with slight layers and a broken nape so ponytails and buns don't really work.  Any ideas?



A French twist.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 6, 2012)

LaidBak,

That french twist is really cute! I've never thought of that for a ps.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 6, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> LaidBak,
> 
> That french twist is really cute! I've never thought of that for a ps.



Yep.  The ends are tucked in, and you don't need heat if you wrap your hair properly at night (to keep the front smooth).  Or you can add a curl or two to the front.  Layers (which I have as well) don't matter because its all slicked back.  You can add pretty hair decorations to the back or wear a head band.  Its also totally appropriate for work.


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 6, 2012)

I've tried phony ponies before, I'd probably do that before a weave or wig, I like to be able to get to my hair to condition it regularly.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm committed to to making Full SL by July.  The only way I think I can pull it off is to stay in a protective style....in other words, I'm back in braids!


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jan 7, 2012)

Just wanted to pop my head in and say good luck to all the challengers!  

HHG


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jan 8, 2012)

this wash day I washed with did a protein treatment/acv rinse/ then TE Mud Wash.

 For the protein treatment i used an egg,2 tbls of coconut oil and about half the can of coconut milk. I loved results. I will post pics later  it's not letting me use the attachment feature right now 

I'm rocking two strand twists for the rest of the week.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone with NL relaxed hair ever roller set or can point me in the direction of a previous thread or youtube clip. I'm having no luck so far.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> Anyone with NL relaxed hair ever roller set or can point me in the direction of a previous thread or youtube clip. I'm having no luck so far.


 
PoisedNPolished, have you checked out the Rollersetting 2011 or 2012 challenge threads. They're a lot of tips and pics about rollersetting. I do think the easiest rollers to work with for beginners are these.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2012)

@Evallusion, your braids look really good. How long did it take?


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 9, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @Evallusion, your braids look really good. How long did it take?



Thanks!  They took 2 stylists 5 hours to complete.  I'm going to keep them in for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 9, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> PoisedNPolished, have you checked out the Rollersetting 2011 or 2012 challenge threads. They're a lot of tips and pics about rollersetting. I do think the easiest rollers to work with for beginners are these.



Yes I'm subscribed to those threads and I'm learning a lot. I just want to see someone with hair my length do a roller set and not on natural hair. Most of the vids on YT have been that so far. I'm about to look again


----------



## theneolution (Jan 10, 2012)

Finally back with a starting pic (I know.  I'm late)

What is your current length? Neck Length

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? June 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Transitioning, no immediate plans to BC.

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Drink more water, exercise, consistently take vitamins, remain consistent in my reggie.

What is your ultimate goal length? Fully natural MBL hair.  I would be ecstatic with that.

Please post a starting pictures:


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 11, 2012)

Starting no heat photo


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ugh! I have been sick this week so I,ve been slacking on pretty much everything erplexed 

I'm Finally going to drag myself out of bed and get it together today. First up I'm going to try that green smoothie recipe  make sure I get my water and vitamins in, and maybe even co wash to tonight!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 12, 2012)

jcdlox said:


> Any ladies that a NL find good protective styles?  I am mid NL with slight layers and a broken nape so ponytails and buns don't really work.  Any ideas?



 Flat-twist updos work well for me...


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 12, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> When I wanna wear my twists out and show my length I stretch them with a gentle banding method after wetting them. Helps cut down on the shrinkage.



MaraWithLove: can you share you banding technique?  My hair shrinks like crazy and I would like to try stretching/banding.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been trying very hard to modify and stick to my reggie.  My hair is thirsty so I thin kI need to focus on moisture for awhile.  I DC after every wash now and I'm attempting a co-wash mid-week.  I spritz, moisturize with a leave-in, and seal with oil daily.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 12, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> MaraWithLove: can you share you banding technique?  My hair shrinks like crazy and I would like to try stretching/banding.



Sure, I band my hair like the lady in this video!Banding natural hair I band on wet, conditioned hair (usually band after washing hair or spritz hair with water and apply a leave-in). Same applies for twists: I band them when they're wet or at least damp. I use goody ouchless bands (the small size) and I'm always gentle. Since my hair is shorter than the lady in the video, I don't need as many bands. HTH 

Also, something I've noticed is that rollersetting stretches my hair a great deal. I was attempting a rollerset one day (which I took out after 15 minutes of contemplation) and just having the rollers in that long stretched and smoothed my hair.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 12, 2012)

Put a little color in my hair..looks a bit better.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 13, 2012)

Your hair is so pretty! What color did you do?


----------



## InBloom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you!

I used Ion Color Brilliance (Sally's) and it's a semi perm color. I used the blackest black. Since I applied the color, I've been cowashing quite a bit-nearly everyday. So, it's fading in this picture. But when I first colored, it was truly a deep, shiny black.  It would still be deep, but I'm wetting my hair often these days.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 14, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> I'm still in my cornrows.  I'm pretty much keeping it really simple and oiling my scalp every other week. I need to work on tying my hair down at night.  I'm hoping to make Full SL by August.
> 
> 
> *How is everyone doing? It would be nice if this thread were more ACTIVE!!*




 Still taking my Viviscal, and using topical growth aids.  Just got my hair relaxed yesterday.  Probably won't post another progress pic until the end of Feb.  Trying to stay consistent and put my regimen on auto pilot.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope all of you ladies are doing well. Last week I got frustrated with not being able to pull my hair into a bun without the aid of a million hair pins. So I ordered a growth aid - Hair Trigger Growth Elixir (http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com) after looking through the "Sulfur Challenge" thread. The ingredients are black tea, cayenne pepper, garlic, onion, biotin, silica, avocado oil, castor oil, jojoba oil, clary sage oil, and rosemary oil. It's not stinky, and you're able to add fragrance if you'd like. I started using it twice daily on Wednesday, so we'll see how it goes. I can't until I can make a bun or ponytail without a head full of pins.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 14, 2012)

Are most folks in this challenge using a growth aid?  If so, list like drpeaches81 because I'm curious if I might try my hand at something too....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey ladies...I really havent been doing much to my hair but co-washing/deep cond but I think I may get some braids to ps with and keep them in for a couple months. DK yet still debating.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 14, 2012)

Checking in. I have been washing once weekly and deep conditioning. Moisturizing and sealing every day and my hair feels nice. I braided it today and put my wig on. I will keep it like this the entire week.


----------



## Niknak20 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey ladies how's everyone doing? I'm trying to keep true to my regimen: I wanted to PS for most of the year. I'm in single braids so no need to use heat, I've been keeping my hair moisturized, I've been massaging my scalp weekly,taking biotin daily, water and trying to eat right& exercise more. I've also been using wild hair growth. Btw anyone ever use wild hair growth oils& had good results?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay I just got about 7 or 8 inches of my hair cut off on Wednesday past and I am back to NL and need to join this challenge please. 

*What is your current length?* I am almost neck length, I think

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? *Mid-December 2012.

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? *Mildly Texlaxed

*What are your plans on obtaining shoulder length?  *Very low manipulation and heat, DC once every week to 2 weeks. Lots of protective styling using mostly wigs. 

*What is your ultimate goal length?
*Full BSL

*Please post a starting pictures (optional) by Jan 1.*
*


*


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 15, 2012)

InBloom said:


> Are most folks in this challenge using a growth aid?  If so, list like @drpeaches81 because I'm curious if I might try my hand at something too....




I am.  I take Viviscal and apply either Ovation Cell Therapy or a commercially prepared sulfur and oil mix.  I am more consistent with the Viviscal.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been in box braids for a week.  Just gonna oil my scalp and rinse my hair as needed. I need to seriously start tying my hair down at night. These braids have to last at least 5 more weeks.





InBloom said:


> Are most folks in this challenge using a growth aid?  If so, list like drpeaches81 because I'm curious if I might try my hand at something too....



I'm using an oil mix: JBCO, Rosemary EO and Sulfur.


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you,

I would like to join the challenge. Is it too late?

Gonnabme1st

sent from smartphone


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jan 16, 2012)

*I have set up on fotki a folder that is showing my length progress. Please stop by and check it out. Please make sure you are logged in so you can see. Also check out my blog. I'm going to try to keep up with it. The link is in the siggy. I'm make progress but most importantly I'm having fun. I love my twa.*


----------



## 30something (Jan 17, 2012)

gonnabme1st said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I would like to join the challenge. Is it too late?
> 
> ...



Nope, it is still open. Added your name!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 17, 2012)

Focusing on moisture retention!!!!  DCing more regularly...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2012)

20Something, thank you so much for adding me to the challenge. I know that my ultimate goal length is full BSL but honestly, my true goal is healthy thick APL hair. I will be very happy with that for sure.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 17, 2012)

Just been washing and conditioning most days. I use a mix of MT and potion at least once per week. Hoping to get back to every other day use soon.


----------



## kittenz (Jan 17, 2012)

Checking in... I've been DCing every weekend and doing styles that last the full week (low manipulation).  I'm seeing pretty decent growth/retention already  

I need to stay in this thread more often...


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 17, 2012)

Checking in; I've been in kinky twists for a week. I plan to keep these in for 6 or 7 more weeks. We'll see. I like these kinky twists, however, the ladies who did my hair, did it too tight and I won't be going back (even though they did a great job).
I did find someone who has committed to do my hair as well as my daughter's hair this year. We will both be protective styling for the long haul. DD just got box braids installed yesterday and I plan to get a sew in after taking these out. This young lady does it all (kinky twists, sew-ins, quick weave wigs, tree braids, box braids, flat twists, cornrows, etc. ) I met her at the local beauty school when I went there to get my hair and dd hair cornrowed last month. ( I know, it's a shame I can't braid at all; I'm style challenged) Anyhoo, she just did a BC and we got to talking about wigs/weaves and healthy hair care and she offered to do our hair from her home on her days off. What a blessing!! So I'm excited about all the possibilities for 2012 and reaching shoulder length. Maybe this will help me to successfully transition to natural by keeping my hair hidden and keeping my hands out of my hair.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 19, 2012)

....BUMPPPPP..... I think I might put my box braids back in. I have been wearing this u-part wig but I don't want to keep putting heat on this small leave out. Even once every 7-10 days is too much for me.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 20, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> ....BUMPPPPP..... I think I might put my box braids back in. I have been wearing this u-part wig but I don't want to keep putting heat on this small leave out. Even once every 7-10 days is too much for me.



I feel your pain.  I was wearing a half wig for a week but got tired of flat ironing the front of my hair.  I am now in box braids until mid February.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 20, 2012)

Exactly. I have a list of products on my phone that I need. I'm really obsessing I want to hit FULL shoulder this year. It's more than possible! Good luck ladies! Hope everyone is loving on their hair!


----------



## sunshine2287 (Jan 21, 2012)

What is your current length? Neck length

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? December 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Relaxed 

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Protective styling, deep conditioning, moisturizing and sealing 

What is your ultimate goal length? BSL


----------



## Danewshe (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I've graduated. I knew I was pretty close, but i had up to 2 inches of damaged hair and planned to cut it all of in one go but chickened out lol.  I now plan to cut 1/4 to .5 inches per month and since my hair grows around .4" per month, in theory my hair should remain at this length until all the damage has been clipped away.

















Wishing everyone the best of luck on your journey.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

I used Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo today. I Clarifyed with Avalon Organics Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo, poured some black tea rinse over my wet hair then deep conditioned my hair today using Moroccanoil products. My hair feels awesome right now, and by awesome, I mean soft, silky and strong. You can't get any better than that.

Now back to my wigs.


----------



## 30something (Jan 23, 2012)

shesheshe22 Congratulations!!! Your shoulder length hair looks very full great job!


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 23, 2012)

how do you post pics?


----------



## Niknak20 (Jan 24, 2012)

shesheshe22 said:


> I think I've graduated. I knew I was pretty close, but i had up to 2 inches of damaged hair and planned to cut it all of in one go but chickened out lol.  I now plan to cut 1/4 to .5 inches per month and since my hair grows around .4" per month, in theory my hair should remain at this length until all the damage has been clipped away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on your success!!!


----------



## 30something (Jan 26, 2012)

ladyscorpian14 said:


> how do you post pics?



@ladyscorpian14 Go to Advance Reply in the Message box look for a black paper clip image should highlight as 'attachments' click it and upload the file from your computer. You can also upload it from a photo hosting website like tiny pic or photo bucket. Just copy and paste the URL of the photo from the photo hosting website.(think thats how it works...). If you are using a hosting website they usually allow you to crop it or resize it... I don't know how cropping and resizing that works here..


----------



## 30something (Jan 26, 2012)

My longest layer is maybe 1/2 inch - 1 inches away from SHL but I won't be claiming until my layers that are higher up reach my shoulders. The bulk of my hair is really sitting at my ear - chin which kind of shows in photo...hopefully in the next 3-6 months maybe those layers will reach the bottom of my neck. I hope these funky layers will start blending and behaving the same. Unfortunately my hair grows slow thanks to genetics.

 I'm so excited I can actually complete a hair length challenge for the first time  .. don't want to speak too soon...


----------



## Nylund (Jan 26, 2012)

Checking in. Just got my hair done at the salon. This was my first trim by my stylist, and she did a great job. She only cut maybe an 1/8th - 1/4 of an inch, thank goodness. And she said my hair is doing well with my Wen regimen. I love Wen Six Thirteen - it's expensive as heck ($61 for 32 ounces), but I use it as a shampoo, conditioner, and deep conditioner. It leaves my hair so soft. I've slowed down on using my growth aid, Hair Trigger, because it's so thick. I think once I finish this bottle I'll order the "light" formula. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 26, 2012)

shesheshe22 Congratulations of reaching shoulder length! Your hair is so thick - great job!


----------



## Danewshe (Jan 26, 2012)

20Something said:


> @shesheshe22 Congratulations!!! Your shoulder length hair looks very full great job!





Niknak20 said:


> Congrats on your success!!!





drpeaches81 said:


> @shesheshe22 Congratulations of reaching shoulder length! Your hair is so thick - great job!



Thanks girls!  Wishing you all the best on your hair journey


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 26, 2012)

checking in.... just got my relaxer touch up on Saturday with no trim and I swear I'm already feeling new growth!  Wish I knew why the back grows faster than the sides but any growth is good.  Wrapping my hair and keep it low manipulation styled for retention.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 28, 2012)

8 months natural first blow out


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Checking in...Need a deep conditioning treatment today but haven't decided what I'll be using as yet.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm still around...quiet...but still here.

I'm about 15 weeks into my transition and I've had my box braids for 3 weeks now.  So far my transition has been super easy.  Oddly enough, I'm not missing my hair at all.  When my box braids are out in the next 3-5 weeks, I plan on getting a sew-in.

Ta ta for now...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Update:

I have my sulfur/jbco mix on my scalp and over that is Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo which I will be keeping on my hair for about 1-2 hours. I will follow up with a mild shampoo - possibly KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling shampoo. 

Then I will pour some Black tea/caffeine powder rinse over my hair and scalp, massage for a few minutes and on top of that I will add a deep protien treatment (KeraCare Restorative Mask) for 20 minutes. I will deep moisture condition with KeraCare Creme Humecto.

I want to also do the LOC (liquid, oil,cream) method for moisturizing and sealing. After that, I will GHE baggy overnight with this so my hair should be super happy in the morning


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 30, 2012)

Update: I took out my 2 month old micro braids, was trying to get to february but i couldnt take it anymore and of course i did a length check.
I am definately making progress however i am changing my goal date to december instead of april. The hair at the back of my head and middle of my head is definately shoulder length i just need to work on my sides bangs and crown in which i know are the slowest/hardest to grow. Im not really concerned with the length of my hair as much as health but its always nice to see the results of taking care of my hair. I didn't take starting pics but i attached a pic from 2008 that represents the usual length of my hair. This is the longest that my hair has ever been. I can say that keeping my hair in braids and over health of me are the contibuting factors for this growth.  I will be getting some cornrows installed sometime this week
sorry if the pics are blurry/bad its my first time taking length pics.






^^^ From 2008 My usual hair length








^^^ Gotta work on the sides




^Sorry so big just showing my bangs which need more time and growth also


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Feb 1, 2012)

Got sick of my hair so I braided it up. Think Janet Jackson in Poetic Justice or Shanaynay


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 1, 2012)

About to put some more of these in this weekend. Do you all moisture in seal while wearing braids? Here is my hair last weekend. How many inches would you say I need. I said 3 or 4...


----------



## Danewshe (Feb 1, 2012)

@ Mallysmummy

Are you not shoulder length already?


----------



## mallysmommy (Feb 1, 2012)

shesheshe22 said:


> @ Mallysmummy
> 
> Are you not shoulder length already?


 
my back is but my bangs sides and crown aren't. i dont think i can claim it until they are all there lol. i don't want just my back to be long. i have to find a way to fill in those thin areas, ive been lurking in the growth aid threads.....


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 1, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> my back is but my bangs sides and crown aren't. i dont think i can claim it until they are all there lol. i don't want just my back to be long. i have to find a way to fill in those thin areas, ive been lurking in the growth aid threads.....


 
scalp massages and castor oil helped me out with thin edges and hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 1, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> About to put some more of these in this weekend. Do you all moisture in seal while wearing braids? Here is my hair last weekend. How many inches would you say I need. I said 3 or 4...


 
Our hair is about the same length. I measured my length before installing kinky twists last month and I needed 3 in. for the back to get to SL. 

As for as moisturizing my kinky twists, I do so everyday with either braid sheen spray or Donna Marie moisture mist. I also use Aphogee pro-vitamin leave in weekly after wash/dc. I apply my jbco mixture to scalp 3-4 times a week along with my sulfur product. I don't put oils on my kinky twists.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Feb 1, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> About to put some more of these in this weekend. Do you all moisture in seal while wearing braids? Here is my hair last weekend. How many inches would you say I need. I said 3 or 4...
> 
> I use a moisturizing spray that I make. It has water aloe Vera juice, tea tree oil and grapeseed oil. I spay it on nightly and it does the trick.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 1, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Our hair is about the same length. I measured my length before installing kinky twists last month and I needed 3 in. for the back to get to SL.
> 
> As for as moisturizing my kinky twists, I do so everyday with either braid sheen spray or Donna Marie moisture mist. I also use Aphogee pro-vitamin leave in weekly after wash/dc. I apply my jbco mixture to scalp 3-4 times a week along with my sulfur product. I don't put oils on my kinky twists.



Yes it is, although your hair looks longer in front and on the sides. I feel like I'm so far yet so close to SL if that makes sense. I will be sure to pick up something to moisturize my hair when I put these braids on. Any one know of a spray mix using sublimed sulfur powder? I have a whole container I need to use


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 3, 2012)

So I got my hair flat ironed for a special event...to my surprise it was longer than I thought.  How long do you guys think before I can claim?  At the start of this challenge, I originally said Full SL by June 2012.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 3, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> So I got my hair flat ironed for a special event...to my surprise it was longer than I thought. How long do you guys think before I can claim? At the start of this challenge, I originally said Full SL by June 2012.


 
Congratulations!! I'd say you're shoulder length now!


----------



## InBloom (Feb 3, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> So I got my hair flat ironed for a special event...to my surprise it was longer than I thought. How long do you guys think before I can claim? At the start of this challenge, I originally said Full SL by June 2012.


 


Um, I'd be claiming it now actually...


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 3, 2012)

Me too. You should claim it!


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks ladies! Back is there, but still a little way to go for sides and front. I'm pleased with my progress though.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2012)

I have quite a bit of a way to go to get to SL but I feel I will get there quickly. My hair is coming in fast since my last big chop last month.


----------



## Danewshe (Feb 4, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> my back is but my bangs sides and crown aren't. i dont think i can claim it until they are all there lol. i don't want just my back to be long. i have to find a way to fill in those thin areas, ive been lurking in the growth aid threads.....



Your hair should thicken up and even out as it gets longer.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Chicoro's prepoo on my hair right now and will be mildly clarifying my hair, black tea rinsing under Mizani Renew Strength Mask followed by Mizani Moisturfusion Conditioner for deep conditioning today. This will be my first time trying out the Mizani Moisturfusion conditioner and can't wait to use it. 

I may massage my scalp with my sulfur mix and GHE baggy my hair overnight with JBCO tonight as well as I haven't done it for 2 days. I  scalp massages.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 5, 2012)

That sounds amazing! I was having excessive shedding this weekend. When I pre-pooed with grapeseed oil it was even worse. It felt like lots of strands were coming off in my hands! Even after the deep condition way too much hair. I steeped 2 bags of Lipton Black Pearl in 4 cups of water for about 5 hours. After the rinse NOTHING was in my comb. I will be making a gallon for future washes! Wearing a bun all week.


----------



## grownupnai (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been bunning and keeping it simple. Iw ant my hair to grow faster. I slacked most of January on my biotin and msm, but have been consistent daily for the past two weeks. 
I did a mini length check and have gained 1.3- 1.5 inches since November 21st. So now I'm 3-4 inches all around my sides and back and about 8.3 inches in the middle and front. I would like to be 4-5 inches around the sides and back and 9/12 inches in the front and middle by March 21st. I'll trim 1/4 inch all around at the time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I have been slacking as well. I still have been cowashing & d'cing a couple of times per week but I missed a couple of days with my hairfinity pills. I think I'm a slow grower & I gained about 1 1/2 in since I last colored my hair back on Nov 3rd. I dk if thats a food growth rate or not actually. So any who I wanted to try henna but I went ahead & colored my hair using manic panic (mixed vampire red & rock & roll red). Didnt come out the color red I wanted but hey. I will post pic later for you ladies to tell me what you think. Well gotta go children call


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a silly question I need clarity on. When you all wear your hair bunned do you redo it every day? I find that is the only way my hair will lay down properly but I don't want to over manipulate.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow nice my post erased. Anywho @ PoisedNPolished I do find myself having to rebun if I wear a bun just bc my hair isnt quite long enough for the 3-4 day bun yet. But with you length I would think you could get at least 3 day bun with out having to redo right? Also I dont use alot of gel so I dk if that makes the difference as well is a good holding product. I use a little bit of ecostyle olive oil gel over my leave in.

ETA- Cant upload my pics  Will try later


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you! I more than likely could. Not to mention I am adding braiding hair to make a bun. I am going to TRY to do it every 3 days and see how that works. I bought a pitcher last night so tonight I'm going to make my gallon of black tea and a spritz with aloe vera juice and green tea. I have no idea what I'm doing but it will be fun!


----------



## InBloom (Feb 7, 2012)

Month 1 in challenge down.  Checking in with photos.  

So far, so good.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 8, 2012)

InBloom you don't consider that shoulder length? Your hair looks very pretty! I think I need to have two wash days a week. I pre-pooed with warm grape seed oil for 30 mins, rinsed, deep conditioning with Africas Best (had a pack from an ancient relaxer and figured why not erplexed) after an hour I will rinse this out and use the green tea spray I made last night. Oh yea and seal with more grapeseed. Airdry in a pony, bun tomorrow. I WILL TRY not to take the bun out until Sat my next wash day


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey I know it's probably too late to join, but I really think I might be able to hit SL by the end of the year if I really really stick to a plan! 

Current length: Neck length towards the back, ear length in the front. I have had bangs cut and I really like bangs, so I highly doubt I will ever plan to grow the front of my hair really long. Probably to my nose lol. My hair is weird though, in the middle of my head is where it is the longest; those hairs reach the same point as the hair on the bottom does. I'm not sure why.

Goal date for SL: I'll give myself some time so I say Dec. 1st (time for trial and error lol)

Hair state: Relaxed

Plans for obtaining SL: Ok So I'm going to start to DC every week, rollerset and wrap to get my hair straight, and try my best to stay away from my flat iron. I've started moisturizing nearly every day and I already see a bit of a decrease in breakage. I know I will have to get my ends cut at some point, I just haven't had the time or money to go to anyone. I wear clip in extensions (made them myself) and want to do alternating weeks with my hair down and up. I've already started with advice from these wonderful ladies on this forum and can already see my breakage go down. I feel so excited  

Down week (my sexy hair week lol):
will rollerset and wrap, use flat iron IF NECESSARY on the top ONLY to blend with extensions. Will only do that once though, hopefully if I rollerset and wrap correctly, that will not be needed. Will moisturize with Bioinfusion olive oil moisturizing lotion every two days (because it makes my extensions greasy looking if used too often and it's really effective anyway. I love the ingredients). 

Up week (girl next door hair week lol):
Will use ponytails and buns also with extensions. Rollersetting and wrapping after DC, NO flatiron. Will moisturize every day. This works with my hair up because even though it makes my extensions oily, you can't tell at all when my hair is pulled back so I can REALLY moisturize my hair this week.

Also plan to use protein once a month instead of every two weeks like I used to. I really like clip ins because I can still take care of my hair underneath. They used to break my hair off in the past, but then I wasn't taking care of my hair. Lately, since I've joined the forum, I have seen a huge difference in the amount of breakage I have while wearing extensions. Even though it hasn't been that long, slightly moving the positions of the clips and really making sure my hair is moisturized has made a quick change. 

My ultimate goal is APL. DO you ladies think that is possible in two years? When I get a hold of a camera I will snap some pics :-D


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 8, 2012)

erplexedQuick question ladies! I'm a reeeaaallyyy slow grower. Like I swear it's been two months since my last relaxer and I have maybe 1/3 inch of new growth :-( What tips might you have for me? I'm going to soon stock up on some Biotin and MSM. Are those good? How much should I take?

Also, is moisturizing the scalp necessary? I hear different things. Some say oiling the scalp is bad because it clogs the pores and you must only do the ends of your hair. Others say oiling the scalp every day is necessary. Which is it? Currently I focus my moisturizer just on my hair itself, not the scalp ( I stop about a half an inch to an inch from my scalp). I go closer to my scalp or directly on it every now and then but not really that often.


----------



## InBloom (Feb 9, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> @InBloom you don't consider that shoulder length? Your hair looks very pretty! I think I need to have two wash days a week. I pre-pooed with warm grape seed oil for 30 mins, rinsed, deep conditioning with Africas Best (had a pack from an ancient relaxer and figured why not erplexed) after an hour I will rinse this out and use the green tea spray I made last night. Oh yea and seal with more grapeseed. Airdry in a pony, bun tomorrow. I WILL TRY not to take the bun out until Sat my next wash day


 


Poised, thanks for the compliment!  

I feel kinda like gvin89 about not wanting to claim shoulder length just yet.  I have so many shorter layers at the crown that I'd like for those to grow out a bit more.  I'll probably be collarbone length in some areas before I actually claim shoulder...smh!  

If nothing else, I'm so glad to have controlled the breakage I was experiencing..


----------



## InBloom (Feb 9, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> erplexedQuick question ladies! I'm a reeeaaallyyy slow grower. Like I swear it's been two months since my last relaxer and I have maybe 1/3 inch of new growth :-( What tips might you have for me? I'm going to soon stock up on some Biotin and MSM. Are those good? How much should I take?
> 
> Also, is moisturizing the scalp necessary? I hear different things. Some say oiling the scalp is bad because it clogs the pores and you must only do the ends of your hair. Others say oiling the scalp every day is necessary. Which is it? Currently I focus my moisturizer just on my hair itself, not the scalp ( I stop about a half an inch to an inch from my scalp). I go closer to my scalp or directly on it every now and then but not really that often.


 

I really don't know the best school of thought about oiling the scalp.  I don't oil mine on a regular.  If I do, it's typically a prepoo and will be washed out later in the day or the next morning.  Some people swear by it and some others claim it clogs.  

Regarding the supplements...I currently take biotin and I feel it's beneficial, but its among the other vitamins I take (daily multi, EFA, garlic).  I tried my hand at MSM and I got horrible acne.  I think I also had side effects of frequent menstrual cycles, but can't be sure that the Evening Primrose Oil wasn't the sole cause of it.  I stopped taking them both at that point...it just wasn't for me.  Hope that helps some.


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey ladies.

I'm still in my box braids and I am now 16 weeks post relaxer.  I'm planning on keeping my braids in until the beginning of March.  I hope I can hang that long.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 9, 2012)

InBloom, I feel you. I believe I will still hang out until June. I should have noticeable progress by then. I'm focusing on health and retention...does me no good to grow it and lose it. There's no rush...like the tortoise - slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## InBloom (Feb 9, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I'm still in my box braids and I am now 16 weeks post relaxer. I'm planning on keeping my braids in until the beginning of March. I hope I can hang that long.


 


You're better than me.  I start twitching if I can't get to my hair daily.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 9, 2012)

no replies ----> sad face


----------



## InBloom (Feb 9, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> no replies ----> sad face


 


Um, I replied at post #229 erplexed


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 9, 2012)

lol u good


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 9, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> erplexedQuick question ladies! I'm a reeeaaallyyy slow grower. Like I swear it's been two months since my last relaxer and I have maybe 1/3 inch of new growth :-( What tips might you have for me? I'm going to soon stock up on some Biotin and MSM. Are those good? How much should I take?
> 
> Also, is moisturizing the scalp necessary? I hear different things. Some say oiling the scalp is bad because it clogs the pores and you must only do the ends of your hair. Others say oiling the scalp every day is necessary. Which is it? Currently I focus my moisturizer just on my hair itself, not the scalp ( I stop about a half an inch to an inch from my scalp). I go closer to my scalp or directly on it every now and then but not really that often.


 
Hi, as far as tips for hair growth-there are numerous threads about hair growth on this forum. Basically, eating right, exercising, taking vitamins and supplements, low manipulation, protective styling, growth aids (sulfur, castor oil), maintaining a moisture/protein balance, moisture & seal on a regular basis, and establishing and maintaining a healthy hair care regimen just to name a few.  

You're probably going to get different answers regarding "is moisturizing the scalp necessary?" I personally massage my scalp with jbco focusing on my edges/nape area. I also apply a sulfur mix on my scalp and do scalp massages. (yeah, it's that serious) I also apply a moisturizer just to the length of my hair focusing on the ends. Some people apply natural oils to their hair only and baggy at night. This allows the scalp to produce more sebum naturally in a moist environment which leads to growth (look up GHE). I haven't tried this yet. 

I also take MSM 1000mg daily, 5000mcg biotin, a multivitamin, omega 3, a garlic pill, and I drink a green smoothie daily (or I try to) 

Right now, I'm taking down these kinky twists b/c I can't stand not getting to my hair like I want to. I want to get back to wearing my wigs so I can get to my hair/scalp and do all of the things above.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks! That's just what I needed  I'm not sure if I'll have time to do scalp massages nightly but I'm going to try to incorporate them into be regimen. I'll probably stay away from putting too much on my scalp though. Every time I do my hair ends up looking greasy. I will step my vitamin game up too! Thanks again


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 10, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> erplexedQuick question ladies! I'm a reeeaaallyyy slow grower. Like I swear it's been two months since my last relaxer and I have maybe 1/3 inch of new growth :-( What tips might you have for me? I'm going to soon stock up on some Biotin and MSM. Are those good? How much should I take?
> 
> Also, is moisturizing the scalp necessary? I hear different things. Some say oiling the scalp is bad because it clogs the pores and you must only do the ends of your hair. Others say oiling the scalp every day is necessary. Which is it? Currently I focus my moisturizer just on my hair itself, not the scalp ( I stop about a half an inch to an inch from my scalp). I go closer to my scalp or directly on it every now and then but not really that often.


 
When I was relaxed, stretching 12-16 weeks worked wonders for me.  I actually had a stylist who was all about healthy hair so she kept me on track even when I wanted to relax.  She would never do it before 12 weeks.  We gradually got to that point...we went from relaxing every 6 weeks, to 8 to 10 then to 12.  My hair was in between APL & BSL.  I'm not up on supplements, so I will not speak to that.

Oiling my scalp is a necessity...I only use a light oil.  Pomades and grease were not working for me.  I do not oil nightly...just as needed.  I can tell when my scalp is dry.  I moisturize the length of my hair every other day and seal with oil, paying extra attention to my ends.  When I don't, I see an increase in shedding/breakage.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> erplexedQuick question ladies! I'm a reeeaaallyyy slow grower. Like I swear it's been two months since my last relaxer and I have maybe 1/3 inch of new growth :-( What tips might you have for me? I'm going to soon stock up on some Biotin and MSM. Are those good? How much should I take?
> 
> Also, is moisturizing the scalp necessary? I hear different things. Some say oiling the scalp is bad because it clogs the pores and you must only do the ends of your hair. Others say oiling the scalp every day is necessary. Which is it? Currently I focus my moisturizer just on my hair itself, not the scalp ( I stop about a half an inch to an inch from my scalp). I go closer to my scalp or directly on it every now and then but not really that often.


 cutiepiesensei, 

I take vitamins on a diligent schedule now and have  been for about 3 months, including msm and biotin. I have noticed that the speed of my hair growth has increased a little so far. I also noticed that I have less hair shedding but this could also be due in part to the once a week black tea rinsing. Msm is responsible for lengthening the growth rate of the hair, so I will be sticking with these for a long time. 

I only oil my scalp the night before I wash my hair. When I leave oil or anything on my scalp any longer than that, I get major itchies and I end up damaging my scalp by scratching it too hard to relieve the itching. The only way the itching truly goes away is when I wash the oil from my scalp.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 11, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I personally massage my scalp with jbco focusing on my edges/nape area. I also apply a sulfur mix on my scalp and do scalp massages. (yeah, it's that serious) I also apply a moisturizer just to the length of my hair focusing on the ends.



Do you use the JBCO first then the sulfur mix on top of this? I just put some JBCO in a applicator bottle. I also made Njoys sulfur mix using oils of my choice (jbco, coconut and grapeseed) I put it in the fridge so it's solid like a grease 
My bun didn't last more than a day. I work out daily and it looks a mess even though I keep a scarf on during the sweating. I will elminate the combing part and smooth my hair with my hands, gel it down and put a scarf on until the next day. I also tried Chicoros prepoo method this morning. I like it so far, I'm deep conditioning now. I was going to do braids today but I'm feeling lazy. Bun week!


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm reading the SL 2011 Challenge thread for inspiration!!!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509532


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 12, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> Do you use the JBCO first then the sulfur mix on top of this? I just put some JBCO in a applicator bottle. I also made Njoys sulfur mix using oils of my choice (jbco, coconut and grapeseed) I put it in the fridge so it's solid like a grease
> My bun didn't last more than a day. I work out daily and it looks a mess even though I keep a scarf on during the sweating. I will elminate the combing part and smooth my hair with my hands, gel it down and put a scarf on until the next day. I also tried Chicoros prepoo method this morning. I like it so far, I'm deep conditioning now. I was going to do braids today but I'm feeling lazy. Bun week!


 
Ok, I can't sleep. Been watching the news all night about Whitney. I can't believe she's gone!! 

@PoisedNPolished, 
I use the sulfur mix first, then I apply my jbco mixture to scalp with an applicator bottle. I just took down my kinky twists Thursday and I pre-poo'd with Chicoro's recipe as well. (I left it in overnight b/c I was too tired). I also printed out NJoy's recipe as well the other day, too. (I'm gonna tag you as my hair buddy since we're thinking alike,) I'll mix up a batch after finishing the Bee Mine growth serum. 

I went shopping today and bought something like the EZ comb to wear as a protective style in addition to wearing wigs. I just signed up for a boot camp class and will be going 3-4 days per week. I plan to wear my hair in a french twist in the back and throw a headband on to keep bangs from flying everywhere when working out. The next thing on my list is to make a sock bun and sport that as well. 

Btw, I did flat iron my hair yesterday and took a picture with my length check t-shirt. It looks like I need a little over 3 in. to claim SL.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 12, 2012)

xu93texas I got no sleep last night myself. I love that woman like she is a surrogate mother smh. Ok I didn't see this reply in time so I put the JBCO on then the sulfur mix. Next time I know  Yes we can be hair buddies! I'm skipping church to do my box braids


----------



## InBloom (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone else find it relaxing, nurturing, or comforting to wash/condition their hair?  

I love the look and feel of clean hair, but actually enjoy the process.  I wonder if I will feel the same as my hair gets longer and it becomes more of a chore.  I think that might be why my goal length is APL and not something longer.  For me, anyway, APL IS long hair.  Any thoughts?


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 12, 2012)

InBloom, yep wash day is very relaxing. Now it's time consuming, but I don't dread it.  I'm just maintaining my reggie and trying not to mess up my progress.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes I love wash day. Now that I have a set day and process that I go through my hair feels so much better. I don't have my product list down to a science but I am working on it. Are there any short haired youtubers you guys can recommend? I have a few hours left on these braids. I've taken about 15 breaks LOL


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 12, 2012)

Aggie  hmmm....that's interesting. Do you have any vitamins you recommend apart from the two I mentioned? I hear a lot about hairfinity.....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 12, 2012)

I take hairfinity & I think it does work. I'm just impatient about my growth so I think I'm a slow grower. Sorry I know u wasn't asking me!


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 12, 2012)

No but your opinion is still greatly appreciated lmao


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> @Aggie hmmm....that's interesting. Do you have any vitamins you recommend apart from the two I mentioned? I hear a lot about hairfinity.....


 

 I have only been using Hairfinity for almost 2 months so far. I also recommend using Collagen, hyaluronic acid, vitamin A, C, and E. I also take b-100, omega 3 fish oil, Silica by Now brand and pantothenic acid and will be looking into getting L-Cysteine next month as well.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey ladies checking in. Still not done with these braids either. I have a tiny section in the middle that I will finish up today! They are looonnnng! I'm "crackin" with these things! Made them too small too but they look pretty. Pics upon completion! I measured my hair too! Trying to take 5000mcg of biotin and a multi everday.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 14, 2012)

InBloom said:


> Does anyone else find it relaxing, nurturing, or comforting to wash/condition their hair?
> 
> I love the look and feel of clean hair, but actually enjoy the process. I wonder if I will feel the same as my hair gets longer and it becomes more of a chore. I think that might be why my goal length is APL and not something longer. For me, anyway, APL IS long hair. Any thoughts?


 
Since I took out my kinky twists, I've washed/dc and co-washed. I think I will co-wash at least 2 times/week and shampoo/deep condition weekly. I really missed taking care of my hair. As far as length is concerned, my ultimate goal is MBL (it used to be BSL, but I've been inspired by so many on this board that I changed my mind)


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 14, 2012)

So glad this thread is on page 1. Hope everyone is going strong. I need to look at the challengers again and get familiar with the names of everyone. I need some inspiration can someone give me some links, videos, threads etc! Let's keep our thread alive!


----------



## 30something (Feb 14, 2012)

PoisedNPolished

Two videos I like to watch that gives me inspiration..sorry the're old 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu5c...xt=C34f48a8UDOEgsToPDskIupFWSwKKq8btGZyc_iFCB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDB-_-qXzKE&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## jcdlox (Feb 14, 2012)

Still on the grow. Relaxer is in two weeks then I'm scheduled for color. I hope I can keep the moisture up with color because usually it causes breakage. I just can't deal with grays right now.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 15, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> So glad this thread is on page 1. Hope everyone is going strong. I need to look at the challengers again and get familiar with the names of everyone. I need some inspiration can someone give me some links, videos, threads etc! Let's keep our thread alive!


 
This is one of my favorite hair growth journey videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLzHNeFicLI&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you all for posting videos! They were all new to me! I'm going to bookmark them for reference! I took pictures of my braids, I will post them later tonight. Getting LOTS of compliments and people asking to have theirs done too. Not sure what I should charge for them. Hmm.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 16, 2012)

My sis n law does braids & she charges $75 and up


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Feb 19, 2012)

That sounds reasonable. I haven't washed them although it's been a week. I don't know what I want my braid routine to be...Maybe wash every two weeks and oil my scalp daily. I just don't think that's enough. I plan on wearing them for 3 months.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 19, 2012)

When me or my girls hair is braided I wash once every 2 weeks& oil scalp in between. I only wash more often if I need 2 like once per week if there is alot of build up from leave in condish


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 19, 2012)

Been in braids for 6 weeks now.  I have a busy week ahead of me, so I think I may just keep them in a little longer.  SO says they don't look bad so I guess its safe to get atleast another week out of them.  Not missing my hair yet but I am curious as to what my new growth is looking like.  I'm about 4 months and 1 week into my transition.


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally took down my box braids after 6 1/2 weeks and inadvertantly gave myself a mini-trim in some areas.  I'm currently under a wig until I get a sew-on (which will hopefully be this weekend).  I will not do an official length check until after I take out the aforementioned sew-in.

My transition is going smoothly (I think I'm about 4 months and 1 or 2 weeks in).  My roots are woofin so it is a MUST that I stay in a protective style.  Tah tah for now...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey 20Something, I shouldn't be on the challenger list. I must have posted in here early on and got included by mistake.

I hope you ladies are doing well and staying encouraged. Looking forward to seeing the graduates. Good luck ladies.


----------



## 13roots (Feb 25, 2012)

This is my first check in. I was 10+ weeks post when the challenge started and since then I had a relaxer and then the following week got a sew in. I had the sew in on for 4 weeks before taking it out. Unfortunately my fine & thin hair got horribly tangled when I shampooed after taking out the weave. Even after using my faithful AOHSR it took me about two hours to detangle. I lost a good bit of hair, though not as much as I would have if I didn't have Mane & Tail handy. 

Anyway, the set back was depressing. To top it off, the hair under the weave barely got a quarter inch of growth. The hair that was left outside the weave looked healthier than the one that was supposedly protected. Soooo, I've spent some hours on the forum looking for growth aids and I ran across this poll about internal vs. external growth aids. Surprisingly, internal had the highest number of votes at 74%.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=123186

I've never taken vitamins or powders and what nots specifically for hair growth, but I am ready to try. After some additional searches, I decided to order some MSM and Biotin to help me begin with the "internal" growth aids. I'm about to do an Apogee protein treatment, followed by a pre-poo and a DC with steam, then rollerset. 

I'm applying sulfur oil to my scalp alternating with mega tek mixed with castor oil every day. I'm hoping the next two weeks will show some progress.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 25, 2012)

13roots said:


> This is my first check in. I was 10+ weeks post when the challenge started and since then I had a relaxer and then the following week got a sew in. I had the sew in on for 4 weeks before taking it out. Unfortunately my fine & thin hair got horribly tangled when I shampooed after taking out the weave. Even after using my faithful AOHSR it took me about two hours to detangle. I lost a good bit of hair, though not as much as I would have if I didn't have Mane & Tail handy.
> 
> Anyway, the set back was depressing. To top it off, the hair under the weave barely got a quarter inch of growth. The hair that was left outside the weave looked healthier than the one that was supposedly protected. Soooo, I've spent some hours on the forum looking for growth aids and I ran across this poll about internal vs. external growth aids. Surprisingly, internal had the highest number of votes at 74%.
> 
> ...




So sorry about the setback hun.  I am battling back from one too.  I decided to attack it internally with Viviscal and NAC.  Externally I am using Ovation.  I am also using sulfur oils, but because of the smell I am going to try Hair Trigger instead.
Good luck and I'm sure we'll both reach our goal by the end of the challenge!


----------



## ecornett (Feb 25, 2012)

can i join! i would like my bangs to finally reach my shoulders again and one of my sections of hair that i cut due to heat damage. the rest of my hair is btwn sl and apl ill post a pic asap


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not baggied in a loooong while, but my hair needs it tonight. So I am massaging my scalp with some sulfur mix, moisturizing with BB Oil Moisturizer and sealing with JBCO. I will DC again tomorrow but I don't know what I will be using for that as yet. I am getting closer and closer to SL.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 26, 2012)

So through trial and error I'm still trying to figure out what works for my hair. Almost had a fit today because due to extenuating circumstances, I had to blowdry my hair. I was so sad on the inside when I started, because I was remembering the times I blowdried in the past and saw sooo many little pieces of hair on my sink. However, it was strange because this time I only saw a couple of pieces. Went over large sections with the flat iron (one pass) since I'm not really far post relaxer, and I was shocked. Nowhere near the amount of breakage that I used to have. Earlier I was trying to rollerset, but was losing so much hair since I guess for me it's a lot of manipulation when wet. An emergency happened and I had to leave, so the blowdryer was pulled out lol. Hopefully this isn't a setback


----------



## 13roots (Feb 26, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> So sorry about the setback hun.  I am battling back from one too.  I decided to attack it internally with Viviscal and NAC.  Externally I am using Ovation.  I am also using sulfur oils, but because of the smell I am going to try Hair Trigger instead.
> Good luck and I'm sure we'll both reach our goal by the end of the challenge!



Thank you LaidBak. I will definitely look into Viviscal and NAC. I've got about 6 months to reach SL for my birthday! Hopefully these growth aids will get me there


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 27, 2012)

Ordered some maxi-hair vitamins and got my final regimen down after a little trial and error and hopefully it will work for me.

Wash day - once every 7-10 days

-Shampoo w/ CoN detangling and conditioning shampoo (further into my stretch I'll conditioner wash every week, but skip the shampoo every other week)
-Aphogee Keratin 2 minute reconstructor
-DC with Silk Elements Megasilk for 1 hour. Heat 30 min., no heat for other 30 min.
-Apply Chi Silk infusion and cream leave in
-Airdry for 25-30 minutes
-Blowdry on low/warm (it is actually a comfortable warm, not really hot. Kind of like when you turn the heat on in your car? It feels like that so I don't think I'll be getting much damage, I did it this past Saturday, not really any breakage-->rollersetting broke off a lot of my wet hair. Too much manipulation for me to do alone smh)
-Apply clip-in extensions
-Spritz top with grapeseed oil and flat iron roots (on 250) to blend better with extensions

I will then wear it down for the rest of that wash day

Rest of the week:

-Moisturize nightly with Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1
-spritz/seal with a mist mixture of jojoba oil, chi silk infusion, and garnier fructis silk and shine anti frizz serum
-Tie hair in satin scarf with hair just pulled back in a clip
-In the morning, brush hair back gently with boar bristle brush into either a donut bun or a claw clip (I do claw clip mostly)

I wear it pulled up all week --> I only use the extensions so I have full enough hair to pull back into a nice looking bun/clip


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 27, 2012)

ecornett said:


> can i join! i would like my bangs to finally reach my shoulders again and one of my sections of hair that i cut due to heat damage. the rest of my hair is btwn sl and apl ill post a pic asap


ecornett,

Hi, come on in! The more the merrier.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
I'm checking in. I've been wearing wigs since removing my kinky twists. I don't like my hair right now. I've been taking really good care of it, but it's just too short to do what I want to do with it. So, I'll be getting my first sew-in next month by a weave specialist. I'm planning on weaving it up for at least the next 6 months. I bought Indique Pure Wavy and I can't wait to get it installed! I'll be doing a personal Crown & Glory challenge from March-September. I really hope to be a Shoulder Length 2012 graduate by 9/30/12  At this moment, I still need almost 3 inches before hitting SL. My original goal was 6/30. But, I think I'll need to have my ends trimmed, therefore, I pushed the date back.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 28, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> I'm checking in. I've been wearing wigs since removing my kinky twists. I don't like my hair right now. I've been taking really good care of it, but it's just too short to do what I want to do with it. So, I'll be getting my first sew-in next month by a weave specialist. I'm planning on weaving it up for at least the next 6 months. I bought Indique Pure Wavy and I can't wait to get it installed! I'll be doing a personal Crown & Glory challenge from March-September. I really hope to be a Shoulder Length 2012 graduate by 9/30/12  At this moment, I still need almost 3 inches before hitting SL. My original goal was 6/30. But, I think I'll need to have my ends trimmed, therefore, I pushed the date back.



I'm sure you will make your goal. Especially with psing. Good luck


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 28, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> Ordered some maxi-hair vitamins and got my final regimen down after a little trial and error and hopefully it will work for me.
> 
> Wash day - once every 7-10 days
> 
> ...



Good luck with your regi it sounds good!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 28, 2012)

Well ladies I finally got a ponytail with out having to use clips. I just hope I am able to reach my goal at least by the end of the year.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 28, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Well ladies I finally got a ponytail with out having to use clips. I just hope I am able to reach my goal at least by the end of the year.
> 
> Sorry added pics more than once


 

Your ponytail looks lush! You should be SL in no time.


----------



## TeeMartini (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey ladies... Iam just checking in. I am about 6 hours post. I just got a relaxer today after a 12 week stretch, my longest one ever. And I must say, I was impressed by the length I retained. The stylist kept commenting on how beautiful the feel and look, of my hair was! Thanks so much to the members of this board with all their great advice. I have learnt so much here and continue to do so. So I'am going to step up my stretching game this time around and go for 16 weeks. Which will take me into June and hopefully my goal of SL


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 29, 2012)

What is your current length?
I just BC'd due to breakage. I am only about 3 months post. My shortest layer is about half an inch...my breakage was bad, and the back grows slower than the front.The longest layer is down to the tip of my nose. Let's say 4 inches.

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?
My goal date is December 2012. I'm pretty sure my long layers will make it by the fall,but I am not sure about the back.

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? I was transitioning, but cut it short due to breakage.

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?
Right now, my hair is so short that I just wash and go. I am not a fan of wigs or weaves, so I will just keep wearing it out until it is long enough to bun.

What is your ultimate goal length?
I was thinking MBL, but I was getting irritated with my hair at a little past shoulder length, so my new goal is CBL.

Please post a starting picture


----------



## 30something (Feb 29, 2012)

ecornett Yes, you can still join!
lovely_locks Welcome on board you two!


----------



## 30something (Feb 29, 2012)

Checking in..
I'm just so happy with my hair right now..first time ever. Kept same regimen pretty much for about ~8 months and its been working well. However I been crazing some more versatility so I think I'm going to co wash and wear wash and go daily for a bit. Going to do use Nexxus Emergencee later today (replaced my Aphogee 2 step..because it stinks and burns the mess out of my eyes) to prepare for this new addiction to my regimen to prevent moisture overload. So sad not to long ago I couldn't even co wash my hair because it would result in so much breakage. 

Now, thanks to co washing I have another excuses to go conditioner shopping


----------



## claudzie (Feb 29, 2012)

*Thanks for this challenge!! i was waiting for it...just the motivation i need *

*here goes:*

*What is your current length? ear length at back about cheek length at the front*

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? dec 2012*

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?- relaxed *

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? protective styling, stretching relaxer, moisturise!!!!*

*What is your ultimate goal length? BSL*

*i will post pics later *


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm hanging in there...staying in twists. I'm attending a wedding this weekend so I'm trying to figure out how to style my hair. Life got a little busy and I haven't been as diligent with my regimen, but I'm getting back to normal.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 29, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Hi I just Chopped so I am neck length again, seeking to be full shoulder length
> 
> 
> *What is your current length?* Neck Length
> ...



Wow, I made Shoulder length a little sooner than I thought. It looks like I may be full shoulder length by March. Wish I had a pretty style to share, but I am in the 1) HYH, 2) No heat, and 3) Crown and Glory Challenges so I have only been using protective styles. Excuse the onion juice, I am doing my mask. Lol.


----------



## bettysmsboop (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is my current length....hoping to make SL by june or july. In this pic taken earlier this month,my hair is fresh relaxed, bumped under with a little set back in the nape.  As of today my nape is making a come back....it will just take time. I will post again after my next relaxer.


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay ladies, I need some advice. I live in a very humid place....how to I keep y curls from turning into a huge puff.....My hair is loose waves in the front, and as you move towards the back of my hair the curls get tighter and tigher. My back is so short that their is barely a curl. I want something that wont leave my hair sticky, or run down my face.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 2, 2012)

lovely_locks said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, I need some advice. I live in a very humid place....how to I keep y curls from turning into a huge puff.....My hair is loose waves in the front, and as you move towards the back of my hair the curls get tighter and tigher. My back is so short that their is barely a curl. I want something that wont leave my hair sticky, or run down my face.



I'm still in search of something. I did order something from Bask and will update once I received and used the product


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Mar 2, 2012)

Tomorrow makes week 3 of my braids. I still haven't washed my hair but I will tomorrow. I've been using my sulfur mix and black tea spray 5-7 times a week. Hope something is happening up there!


----------



## 30something (Mar 2, 2012)

I used Nexxus Emergencee a few days ago, and WOW. My hair feels so strong.. I'm getting little to no breakage at all. My hair was already pretty healthy before treatment tho... I actually like it over Aphogee 2 steps... but its about 3 times the price....

I'm really loving how healthy my hair finally is!! You guys don't know how far my hair has came. 20-50 broke pieces of hair was the norm.. my dorm had so much hair on the floor


----------



## claudzie (Mar 3, 2012)

20Something said:


> I used Nexxus Emergencee a few days ago, and WOW. My hair feels so strong.. I'm getting little to no breakage at all. My hair was already pretty healthy before treatment tho... I actually like it over Aphogee 2 steps... but its about 3 times the price....
> 
> I'm really loving how healthy my hair finally is!! You guys don't know how far my hair has came. 20-50 broke pieces of hair was the norm.. my dorm had so much hair on the floor


 
yes!!! i had hair all over my room too! that used to make me . its better now i dont get as much breakage so yeeeeiiiii , i can't wait till i have no breakage at all though. i was looking at the nexxus emergencee yesterday is it really that good?


----------



## 30something (Mar 3, 2012)

Yep, it works great. I used it the same way you use Apogee 2 step but its $16 bucks for 3.4 oz!! I Read on this forum a long time ago that an ingredient in Emergencee coats the hair and keeps it bounds together giving hair elasticity. Think it was this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php?t-52258.html


----------



## bones (Mar 4, 2012)

Just checking in. I recently bought Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner, and I'm loving it so far! I just BIG-chopped last night after a 1yr transition. It feels so good to finally be natural


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Mar 4, 2012)

my hair....is soooooo weak when wet. Don't know what to do as far as detangling and distributing product. When I'm washing, DCing, whatever, it breaks some. When dry though, my hair doesn't break much :/ I'm sad because every wash day I feel like I'm losing all of my progress (if I have any at all)


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 4, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> my hair....is soooooo weak when wet. Don't know what to do as far as detangling and distributing product. When I'm washing, DCing, whatever, it breaks some. When dry though, my hair doesn't break much :/ I'm sad because every wash day I feel like I'm losing all of my progress (if I have any at all)


 
When was the last time you did a heavy protein treatment?? I see you use Aphogee 2 minute and I do as well on a weekly basis. However, I go to my stylist every 8-9 weeks and she uses Dudley's DRC 28. I looovee this stuff. I always like how my hair feels after using it. Maybe you can try a heavy protein treatment like Nexxus Emergencee, Aphogee 2 step or Dudley's product. That will help with the breakage. Also, how long have you been wearing your clip extensions. A girlfriend of mine said she endured breakage with hair clip in extensions. Just a thought??

And are you using seamless combs when you detangle?? I invested in some Hercules Saegemann combs from HotCombs.com when I was going through my post partum shedding ordeal. These combs are worth the money!! I hardly lose hair when I detangle in the shower. These combs definitely help me through my 13-14 week relaxer stretches.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Mar 4, 2012)

That was a lot of great advice you gave. It does seem her hair needs some protein. Congrats on the BC bones! Enjoy your hair! Checking in ladies, I deep conditioned with coconut oil and I really like it. My braids and roots feel very soft!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 4, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> That was a lot of great advice you gave. It does seem her hair needs some protein. Congrats on the BC @bones! Enjoy your hair! Checking in ladies, I deep conditioned with coconut oil and I really like it. My braids and roots feel very soft!


 
Thanks girl!  Ummm where are your box braids pics??


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Mar 4, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> When was the last time you did a heavy protein treatment?? I see you use Aphogee 2 minute and I do as well on a weekly basis. However, I go to my stylist every 8-9 weeks and she uses Dudley's DRC 28. I looovee this stuff. I always like how my hair feels after using it. Maybe you can try a heavy protein treatment like Nexxus Emergencee, Aphogee 2 step or Dudley's product. That will help with the breakage. Also, how long have you been wearing your clip extensions. A girlfriend of mine said she endured breakage with hair clip in extensions. Just a thought??
> 
> And are you using seamless combs when you detangle?? I invested in some Hercules Saegemann combs from HotCombs.com when I was going through my post partum shedding ordeal. These combs are worth the money!! I hardly lose hair when I detangle in the shower. These combs definitely help me through my 13-14 week relaxer stretches.



well I haven't done heavy protein in a while (months lol) so I'll try it. I do use a seamless comb...so that's kinda why I'm thinking at this point maybe combing while is too much for me and I should just use my hands. And no I don't think its my clip ins or anything like that. Like I said, when my hair is dry I don't get a lot of breakage with my daily styling. It's purely on wash day when my hair is wet. At one point, I was getting a lot of breakage a few months ago when I was wearing clip ins. I thought that was the reason why I got breakage, but it was actually because I never moisturized my hair and was really rough with the clips. With the daily moisturizing I've been doing, my hair doesn't tangle with the clips anymore and doesn't break. I also don't put the clips in the exact same place. 

Aside from the protein, my ends may be overprocessed. When my hair is wet, even though I'm relaxed I see the definite curl/ wave pattern in my hair. The ends however don't have any curl to them....I'm guessing those parts are overprocessed.

I know that some people can't put a comb to their hair when wet - only when it's damp or dry...Maybe I'm one of them?


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 4, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> well I haven't done heavy protein in a while (months lol) so I'll try it. I do use a seamless comb...so that's kinda why I'm thinking at this point maybe combing while is too much for me and I should just use my hands. And no I don't think its my clip ins or anything like that. Like I said, when my hair is dry I don't get a lot of breakage with my daily styling. It's purely on wash day when my hair is wet. At one point, I was getting a lot of breakage a few months ago when I was wearing clip ins. I thought that was the reason why I got breakage, but it was actually because I never moisturized my hair and was really rough with the clips. With the daily moisturizing I've been doing, my hair doesn't tangle with the clips anymore and doesn't break. I also don't put the clips in the exact same place.
> 
> Aside from the protein, my ends may be overprocessed. When my hair is wet, even though I'm relaxed I see the definite curl/ wave pattern in my hair. The ends however don't have any curl to them....I'm guessing those parts are overprocessed.
> 
> I know that some people can't put a comb to their hair when wet - only when it's damp or dry...Maybe I'm one of them?


 
Do you pre-poo before you wash? I section my hair in 4 parts and apply/detangle with Chicoro's recipe and put on a plastic cap for 30-60 minutes. That does help to remove shed hair before I get in the shower and wash/cowash/DC. Also, I change the water pressure on my shower head to ease the pressure of the water on my hair. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Mar 4, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Thanks girl!  Ummm where are your box braids pics??



 I never took a single pic smh. These are HOT off the press folks!












They come to the top of my hips. I usually wear them pulled up until after work.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 4, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> I never took a single pic smh. These are HOT off the press folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Work it! you did a great job! They're beautiful!


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Mar 4, 2012)

xu93texas I have pre-pooed but I don't do it every wash. I'll see if it makes a difference next wash. I usually wash my hair in the kitchen sink lol

PoisedNPolished those are beautiful braids!!!


----------



## claudzie (Mar 5, 2012)

i'm wearing braids as of yesterday (pics below) as my protective style for 8 weeks  ......bring on SL challenge!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 7, 2012)

Unlike the first time that I BC'd I am loving my hair. I think it is because I BC'd this time with some length. I am thinking of getting some kinky twists put in. The very back of my hair is only about an inch long, can I still get kinky twists put in?


----------



## PeJae (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so late I know, just got the courage to post!

What is your current length?
NL

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?
June/July

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?
Natural

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?
Wash and condition once a week
Cowash 4 times a week 
Apply MN and MTG mixture to scale daily
PS with wigs

What is your ultimate goal length?
BSL


----------



## 30something (Mar 8, 2012)

I need to give my self a trim to even my hair up. Most of my hair length sits at chin length but my nape layer has grown far past my chin.Which is a bad thing because my nape is naturally not nearly as thick as the front of my hair leaving the longest layer looking thin. I want my hair to all grow around the same length to keep it looking full. Sucks to trim already short hair, but I'm more into the look of my hair over the length. I mean I been super short for 9 months now.. so nothing new.


----------



## 30something (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh.. yeah And I swear my Begin Oriental black is fading I thought it wasn't possible! I know its probably in my head but I want my hair to be *JET* black. Its not like that anymore like my avatar it starting to look lighter . Time to look more into jet black dyes.


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought when I BC'd my hair my shedding would end, I still have some strands of relaxed hair here and there, so tonight I am doing my first tea rinse. I hope this helps.


----------



## InBloom (Mar 9, 2012)

20Something said:


> I need to give my self a trim to even my hair up. Most of my hair length sits at chin length but my nape layer has grown far past my chin.Which is a bad thing because my nape is naturally not nearly as thick as the front of my hair leaving the longest layer looking thin. I want my hair to all grow around the same length to keep it looking full. Sucks to trim already short hair, but I'm more into the look of my hair over the length. I mean I been super short for 9 months now.. so nothing new.


 


I can so relate to being bummed about trimming layers as I must do it too.  My trouble areas are my sides.  It's going to be a minute before I can have blunt hair....I'd even be happy with subtle layers.  I've cut so much off the back...sad times.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Mar 9, 2012)

the sides of my hair grow really slow  I'm frustrated because the hair in the middle/top of my head is longer than the rest of my hair >_>


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 12, 2012)

How is everyone doing?

I'm still hanging in there.  I'm 21 weeks into my transition and I'm still hoping to make full shoulder length by the end of July.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2012)

^^^Still hanging in there as well and can't wait to get to SL - again!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 12, 2012)

Evallusion said:
			
		

> How is everyone doing?



Still inching along.  Just trying to focus on my ends and retention.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 12, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm still hanging in there. I'm 21 weeks into my transition and I'm still hoping to make full shoulder length by the end of July.


 
I'm still hanging in there. I'm getting frustrated with protective styling and looking for someone else to braid/cornrow my daughter's hair and my hair. I thought I found the person, but the last braid job on my daughter's hair was awful. Anyway, I'm 10 weeks post and trying to wait until 14 weeks post (Good Friday) before relaxing.


----------



## ResieCupp (Mar 13, 2012)

So right now my hair is in box braids and I'm just trying to make it to the end of this month w/o taking them down, it's getting rough y'all lol


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Mar 13, 2012)

*What is your current length? *I just cut my SL hair to around NL. I had bad damage and just decided to hack it off with the scissors. I am glad I did, my hair looks so much better now.
* 
What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? *July or August
* 
Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? *Relaxed*

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? *DC weekly, co-wash once or twice a week, wearing protective styles, trim regularly, low manipulation, take my vitamins/growth aides, M&S daily especially on the ends*.* I plan on relaxing my hair in June which will end my 4 month stretch.*

What is your ultimate goal length? *MBL*, *maybe longer than that I will decide when I get there*.
*


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 15, 2012)

MystiqueBabe, Welcome!

Ladies, Wuz up? How is everyone doing? So in my last post I stated I was looking for a new stylist for my daughter and I found one. Hopefully, this lady will workout. DD is getting box braids next week and I'm thinking about it getting some as well. I have a question for the ladies sporting braids in this challenge. *What is the best type of hair to purchase for box* *braids?* *The stylist says I need kanekalon yaky-any particular brands* *that you prefer??* So I'm tagging PoisedNPolished, claudzie, ResieCupp, and Evallusion. Thanks ladies in advance.


----------



## claudzie (Mar 15, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> MystiqueBabe, Welcome!
> 
> Ladies, Wuz up? How is everyone doing? So in my last post I stated I was looking for a new stylist for my daughter and I found one. Hopefully, this lady will workout. DD is getting box braids next week and I'm thinking about it getting some as well. I have a question for the ladies sporting braids in this challenge. *What is the best type of hair to purchase for box* *braids?* *The stylist says I need kanekalon yaky-any particular brands* *that you prefer??* So I'm tagging PoisedNPolished, claudzie, ResieCupp, and Evallusion. Thanks ladies in advance.



Well the hair I'm using is called Xpressions it is kanekalon (I'm sure but will check properly tomorrow and possibly take pics). It is good quality and doesn't cost much. If you are to use it make sure the hairdresser stretches it and by that I mean pulling both ends so it becomes feather- like before braiding, that makes the ends of the hair feel light in comparison to the usual bulky ends of braids


----------



## LovePatti (Mar 15, 2012)

I hope its not too late to join?? I recently BC'd and I would love to join a challenge!

What is your current length? *umm, idk neck length*. *I'm not sure if I want SL stretched or in natural state. Whichever is first I guess.* erplexed

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? *by my 22nd, birthday Dec 22 =]* 

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? j*ust BC'd 4 days ago!!*

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? *deep conditioning every week, protective styles (twists) and moisturizing with focus on my ends*

What is your ultimate goal length? MBL stretched =] =]

Starting pics: First three are of my first set of twists. And second two are with conditioner


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Mar 15, 2012)

I used Kanekalon by Janet Collection. IT was about 2.99 a pack and I used 5-6 packs. They are growing out nicely too I should probably redo my back but if I start taking it down I will keep going.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2012)

Just had 2" trimmed off again today and have even ends finally. I am back to neck length (was already at CBL before the trim) and looking forward to getting to at least touching SL by the end of the year.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 17, 2012)

Anything new ladies?? This thread has been quiet lately. 

I'm 11 weeks post and I was planning to relax in a few weeks around April 6, Easter weekend, but I'm going to hold out. I'll be sporting cornrows underneath wigs for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm taking my braids out ladies. I only lasted 6 weeks. What a shame. I just feel my hair is being neglected. I'm deep conditioning the braids with coconut oil under a plastic cap for now. I plan on taking them down before the night is over. After a dusting I may do another set but bigger this time.


----------



## ResieCupp (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey y'all my box braids did not last til the end of this month (but the upkeep was lazy on my part) anywho I'm still dealing with weak hair from moisture overload which has really set me back on retaining length, I hope to still make this goal by the end of the year.


----------



## kailand (Mar 18, 2012)

Can I still join this challenge?


----------



## 30something (Mar 19, 2012)

kailand said:


> Can I still join this challenge?


Anyone can still join the challenge officially, I'll be adding recently join names soon once I'm done moving and have real internet connection


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 19, 2012)

Getting braids soon...graduating soon as well


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Getting braids soon...graduating soon as well


 
Congratulations! Please post pics when you make SL.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey checking in. My sister came over and took off a nice bit of hair. My hair is back to getting on my nerves. I mean my bang area is so short. Around 3.5 inches. The back and sides are about 4.5-5. It seems like I will never reach this small goal of SL. I'm wearing my wig all week but will probably do another set of braids this weekend. At least it looks healthy


----------



## InBloom (Mar 21, 2012)

PoisedNPolished said:


> Hey checking in. My sister came over and took off a nice bit of hair. My hair is back to getting on my nerves. I mean my bang area is so short. Around 3.5 inches. The back and sides are about 4.5-5. It seems like I will never reach this small goal of SL. I'm wearing my wig all week but will probably do another set of braids this weekend. At least it looks healthy


 

You may have already answered this question, so forgive me if you have.  I also haven't gone far back into the beginning of this thread, but I wondered why you needed a cut???


----------



## Niknak20 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm getting my hair done for my bday March 30. I'll post pix. When I pull my hair to do unofficial length checks I feel like I'm nearly there. I'm praying that I am on schedule or moving faster. Anybody doing the GHE summer challenge? I'm hoping it helps.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 22, 2012)

Niknak20 said:


> I'm getting my hair done for my bday March 30. I'll post pix. When I pull my hair to do unofficial length checks I feel like I'm nearly there. I'm praying that I am on schedule or moving faster. Anybody doing the GHE summer challenge? I'm hoping it helps.


You've piqued my interest. I've checked out her videos in the past and I need to check out her blog/website. I don't know if I can commit to doing another challenge, I'm in so many right now. Now that my hair is braided into cornrows, I could possibly incorporate GHE into my reggie a few nights a week, but I don't think I can commit to it. Please let us know if it helps.


----------



## Niknak20 (Mar 22, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> You've piqued my interest. I've checked out her videos in the past and I need to check out her blog/website. I don't know if I can commit to doing another challenge, I'm in so many right now. Now that my hair is braided into cornrows, I could possibly incorporate GHE into my reggie a few nights a week, but I don't think I can commit to it. Please let us know if it helps.



I def think my hair is more moisturized, and thicker. As far as longer, can't say yet. I'll keep you guys posted about it. I hear u on challenges. I'm in more than 1 myself, lol I think I'm a challenge junkie.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 26, 2012)

How's everyone doing? Ya'll too quiet up in here!!

PoisedNPolished, I'm sorry about the cut. How much did she cut off?? Did you have damage from the box braids or was this a long overdue trim?


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Mar 26, 2012)

It was long overdue. I did a little dusting here and there but she went in and took a little more. She said I either need to relax or be careful because I had breakage in the front. I don't want to relax just yet because I may be transitioning. So I'm going to go into a full sew in before the week is over.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Mar 26, 2012)

Trying to see how everyone is doing 

So I realize that most likely I won't reach my goal this year....  it's sad but it's probably the case. However, I will still try. The back of my hair honestly only needs maybe 2 1/2 - 3 inches at most to be SL, the front half of my head has been messed with so many times that it probably will take ages (like 2 years) to honestly grow longer than my face. I've always worn bangs whether they are front bangs or side bangs or either side. Because of this my hair that is in front of my ears has always been really short :/ I'm sad because honestly if my hair in the front was as long as my hair in the back, i'd feel a lot more confident with my hair


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey ladies just checking in. I relaxed my hair last week (results were under processed again but it's fine) The back section of my hair is now mid NL and I am hiding the unevenness by wearing my hair up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey ladies!  Well I'm in a ps right now.I'm hoping I can keep it in for at least a month.  I will take pics later and try to post from my phone.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's the pics


----------



## Niknak20 (Mar 27, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Here's the pics



Very cute!


----------



## Niknak20 (Mar 27, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> Trying to see how everyone is doing
> 
> So I realize that most likely I won't reach my goal this year....  it's sad but it's probably the case. However, I will still try. The back of my hair honestly only needs maybe 2 1/2 - 3 inches at most to be SL, the front half of my head has been messed with so many times that it probably will take ages (like 2 years) to honestly grow longer than my face. I've always worn bangs whether they are front bangs or side bangs or either side. Because of this my hair that is in front of my ears has always been really short :/ I'm sad because honestly if my hair in the front was as long as my hair in the back, i'd feel a lot more confident with my hair



Aww plz don't throw the towel in yet. We still have months before the end of the year. If I were you i'd focus on growing the back out since you said it's close. Some ppl claim a hair length when the back has reached it. Others wait for the whole head. I'd still do the challenge and claim the back.


----------



## kailand (Mar 28, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> Trying to see how everyone is doing
> 
> So I realize that most likely I won't reach my goal this year....  it's sad but it's probably the case. However, I will still try. The back of my hair honestly only needs maybe 2 1/2 - 3 inches at most to be SL, the front half of my head has been messed with so many times that it probably will take ages (like 2 years) to honestly grow longer than my face. I've always worn bangs whether they are front bangs or side bangs or either side. Because of this my hair that is in front of my ears has always been really short :/ I'm sad because honestly if my hair in the front was as long as my hair in the back, i'd feel a lot more confident with my hair



Yea girl dont wave the white flag yet my sides and front  need a lot of TLC before they reach  SL and I have bangs and some EL edges but I think the challenge keeps me on top of the maintenance I need to get there just keep giving your hair what it needs and be patient! 
God knows sometimes I wish I'd  wake up with 6" of NG  lol
Just hang in there, ur not the only one =]


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 29, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> Trying to see how everyone is doing
> 
> So I realize that most likely I won't reach my goal this year....  it's sad but it's probably the case. However, I will still try. *The back of my hair honestly only needs maybe 2 1/2 - 3 inches at most to be SL, *the front half of my head has been messed with so many times that it probably will take ages (like 2 years) to honestly grow longer than my face. I've always worn bangs whether they are front bangs or side bangs or either side. Because of this my hair that is in front of my ears has always been really short :/ I'm sad because honestly if my hair in the front was as long as my hair in the back, i'd feel a lot more confident with my hair


 
Hang in there, girl. I agree with the others, don't give up! It sounds like the back of your hair will get to be SL before the end of the year. I'm claiming SL when the back of my hair gets to the 1 marking on my length check T-shirt. (I'll post a picture later) I need about 2-2.5 inches before the back reaches that goal line. I'm confident that you'll reach your goal as long as you remain diligent and consistent with your regimen and protect your ends.


----------



## kailand (Mar 29, 2012)

Lovely LHCF ladies do u have any advice for problem areas? I've heard of not relaxing edges and napes until they produce lengthy results 
Relaxing them last 
And the usual M&S, DC, vitamins and such but if anyone has had a problem area be it edges,nape or just random breakage points what have you done differently to aid their growth? I'm relaxed btw And this far I've had to stop hairfinity b/c of the treacherous breakouts!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 29, 2012)

kailand said:


> Lovely LHCF ladies do u have any advice for problem areas? I've heard of not relaxing edges and napes until they produce lengthy results
> Relaxing them last
> And the usual M&S, DC, vitamins and such but if anyone has had a problem area be it edges,nape or just random breakage points what have you done differently to aid their growth? I'm relaxed btw And this far I've had to stop hairfinity b/c of the treacherous breakouts!


 
Hi, I agree with everything you listed to help aid growth. I would also add JBCO-Jamaican black castor oil or plain castor oil to the list. If you do a search on JBCO, you'd get tons of info. I recently had a setback after taking down kinky twists last month and I'm currently using a couple of growth aid products that contain castor oil along with sulfur, peppermint, and other ingredients to aid in hair growth. HTH,


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 2, 2012)

bumping for more responses! 

How is everyone doing? Any graduates yet? Are we supposed to be doing quarterly length checks?

PoisedNPolished, did you get your sew in?


----------



## kailand (Apr 2, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Hi, I agree with everything you listed to help aid growth. I would also add JBCO-Jamaican black castor oil or plain castor oil to the list. If you do a search on JBCO, you'd get tons of info. I recently had a setback after taking down kinky twists last month and I'm currently using a couple of growth aid products that contain castor oil along with sulfur, peppermint, and other ingredients to aid in hair growth. HTH,




Yes! I've been looking at the JBCO do u know where else they besides the online store? I just bought some plain ol CO @ CVS I don't know if it's the right stuff ... It feels funny


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 2, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @MystiqueBabe, Welcome!
> 
> Ladies, Wuz up? How is everyone doing? So in my last post I stated I was looking for a new stylist for my daughter and I found one. Hopefully, this lady will workout. DD is getting box braids next week and I'm thinking about it getting some as well. I have a question for the ladies sporting braids in this challenge. *What is the best type of hair to purchase for box* *braids?* *The stylist says I need kanekalon yaky-any particular brands* *that you prefer??* So I'm tagging @PoisedNPolished, @claudzie, @ResieCupp, and @Evallusion. Thanks ladies in advance.


 

I don't know how I missed this.  Sorry.  I use the regular cheap 1 dollar a pack or 3 for 5$ packs of Kanekalon hair.  I leave the ends straight and dip them in hot water.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 3, 2012)

kailand said:


> Yes! I've been looking at the JBCO do u know where else they besides the online store? I just bought some plain ol CO @ CVS I don't know if it's the right stuff ... It feels funny


 
Have you checked your local bss? I buy a 4oz bottle for $7.99 or 8oz bottle for $13.99. 

I started out with regular castor oil at first as well. The consistency is thick and slimy sort of. If its too thick, try diluting with another oil like jojoba, olive or grapeseed oil.


----------



## kailand (Apr 3, 2012)

Is anyone tracking their NG? I felt like when I was taking hairfinity my hair grew faster but since it makes me breakout so bad I can't take it. Now I'm trying to track my NG rate as I'm about 3 weeks post. 

Anyone care to weigh in ?


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 3, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> I don't know how I missed this. Sorry. I use the regular cheap 1 dollar a pack or 3 for 5$ packs of Kanekalon hair. I leave the ends straight and dip them in hot water.


 
Thanks for replying. Yeah, I bought some inexpensive hair and she curled the ends with perm rods and dipped in hot water.  I really liked the results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 3, 2012)

Please see my post on my girls! I did their big chop last night! Finally took my ps out last night so they wouldnt be alone with short hair.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey everyone! I just want to thank everyone for being so supportive and having such kind words for me  It's hard not to give up but I just might claim SL when the back reaches it. At that point I suppose I could stick to wearing a couple of clip in tracks on the sides to even my hair out ^_^

On another note: next week I'm investing in some wavy remy weave and I'm excited  new look and it'll make me have instant BSL lol. However I only wear clip ins, so that way I'll be able to stick to a schedule and get to my hair easier. I've done sew ins before and along with itching, I tended to forget about taking care of my hair so hopefully this will continue to help me


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 3, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I just want to thank everyone for being so supportive and having such kind words for me  It's hard not to give up but I just might claim SL when the back reaches it. At that point I suppose I could stick to wearing a couple of clip in tracks on the sides to even my hair out ^_^
> 
> On another note: next week I'm investing in some wavy remy weave and I'm excited  new look and it'll make me have instant BSL lol. However I only wear clip ins, so that way I'll be able to stick to a schedule and get to my hair easier. I've done sew ins before and along with itching, I tended to forget about taking care of my hair so hopefully this will continue to help me



I'm sure you will reach your goal in no time. Just don't give up on your journey please! I get frustrated as well and dont think I going to make SL this year but will continue to try. Thats all you can do is keep pushing forward bc you came so far already. Ooh remy hair. I'm sure that'll be nice!

Eta- correct spelling


----------



## kailand (Apr 4, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Have you checked your local bss? I buy a 4oz bottle for $7.99 or 8oz bottle for $13.99.
> 
> I started out with regular castor oil at first as well. The consistency is thick and slimy sort of. If its too thick, try diluting with another oil like jojoba, olive or grapeseed oil.



Yep I've checked them all I live in a college town right now and the only thing the bss's have is a multicultural weave section #trifilin even the Sally's barely has anything smh


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey ladies checking in again. I wanted to ask yall if any of you have tried anti-dandruff shampoos to aid in growth? I have done research and found out that the main active ingredient, Pyrithione Zinc, can give your hair and scalp great benefits. Benefits like a longer anagen phase and increased growth. I have used head and shoulders a few years back and my hair was bsl thick and pretty, I am definitely going to incorporate this back into my regimen.

Also, I am so glad I cut my hair to NL, I am finally starting to see growth and progress I should reach SL in no time. Good luck in your hair journeys ladies =)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 5, 2012)

MystiqueBabe said:
			
		

> Hey ladies checking in again. I wanted to ask yall if any of you have tried anti-dandruff shampoos to aid in growth? I have done research and found out that the main active ingredient, Pyrithione Zinc, can give your hair and scalp great benefits. Benefits like a longer anagen phase and increased growth. I have used head and shoulders a few years back and my hair was bsl thick and pretty, I am definitely going to incorporate this back into my regimen.
> 
> Also, I am so glad I cut my hair to NL, I am finally starting to see growth and progress I should reach SL in no time. Good luck in your hair journeys ladies =)



Really? I had no idea. I may include this into my girls and I regi. How often would you say to use it? Thanks for the info I will look into it.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 5, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Really? I had no idea. I may include this into my girls and I regi. How often would you say to use it? Thanks for the info I will look into it.



Well if you are going to use Head & shoulders the instructions on the bottle say to use it twice a week. I used to use it once every 2-4 weeks. I really didnt do anything to my hair back then except put it in cornrows and my mom used the pressing comb on my hair to make it easier to braid. All I can say is my hair was the longest ever in my life, until it broke off but I am not going to get into all that rolleyes

Anyway the conditioner only has 0.5% of Pyrithione Zinc in it. I currently am using the classic clean 2n1. I am going to try the smooth and silky 2n1 or just buy both the shampoo & condish they still have the same active ingredient.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 5, 2012)

I hear the Nioxin Systems are aiding in growth.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 10, 2012)

kailand said:


> Is anyone tracking their NG? I felt like when I was taking hairfinity my hair grew faster but since it makes me breakout so bad I can't take it. Now I'm trying to track my NG rate as I'm about 3 weeks post.
> 
> Anyone care to weigh in ?


 
I'm not tracking my NG. My hair grows at different rates all over my head. However, I'm checking my length every 2 months or so with a length check T-shirt. I'm 14 weeks post and will be relaxing this week and will be taking pics for a length check.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 10, 2012)

How's everyone today? I kind of been slacking with my hair. Found out my mom has liver cancer and she started chemo yesterday. Couldn't even be there bc my 9 month old was admitted Sunday in hospital with problems breathing. We came home yesterday evening. Aaagh too much stuff going on but I know God has my family in his arms! Anyway hope u ladies are doing well.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 10, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow,

I just wanted to let you know I'll be praying for you and your family (mom and your little one.) I hope you get a chance to visit your mom soon. How is your little one doing now? I also have a 9 month old, so I can only imagine what you're going through having to have your little one admitted to the hospital. I hope he/she is recovering well now that you're both home. Keep us updated.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 11, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How's everyone today? I kind of been slacking with my hair. Found out my mom has liver cancer and she started chemo yesterday. Couldn't even be there bc my 9 month old was admitted Sunday in hospital with problems breathing. We came home yesterday evening. Aaagh too much stuff going on but I know God has my family in his arms! Anyway hope u ladies are doing well.



I will also pray for your family.  This is unfortunate news, I hope they both make quick recoveries. 

As for my hair I have been using sulfur8 and monistatlook to aid in growth. Along with my anti dandruff shampoo and my hair has grown a bit and is now about full NL.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2012)

Still hanging in there but have a hair cut scheduled in the morning. I will most likely have it cut very very short, maybe down to 2 inches long. I have too many ssks and splits to keep it the length is now at 4.5".


----------



## ojemba (Apr 11, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> Still hanging in there but have a hair cut scheduled in the morning. I will most likely have it cut very very short, maybe down to 2 inches long. I have too many ssks and splits to keep it the length is now at 4.5".



Aggie that's a BC all over again. Didn't you cut recently?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2012)

ojemba said:


> @Aggie that's a BC all over again. Didn't you cut recently?


 

ojemba,

Yes I know hun. I just had it chopped off in January but it's a long story. I can't find a stylist I trust to do my hair well and I strongly believe their tools are dull, hence the splits. Cutting wet textured hair instead of straight and the whole yadda yadda yadda. I so wished I could cut my own hair well.

It's a little frustrating but from now on, I am not gonna get overly upset about it anymore. It is what it is. I would rather really start all over again than worry about trying to keep horrible ends on my head.

I will just straighten it a little more at my next texlaxer session.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 11, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know I'll be praying for you and your family (mom and your little one.) I hope you get a chance to visit your mom soon. How is your little one doing now? I also have a 9 month old, so I can only imagine what you're going through having to have your little one admitted to the hospital. I hope he/she is recovering well now that you're both home. Keep us updated.



Thank you ...my son is doing much better and my mom just got home from her first 3 day session of chemo. They are doing well though!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 11, 2012)

MystiqueBabe said:
			
		

> I will also pray for your family.  This is unfortunate news, I hope they both make quick recoveries.
> 
> As for my hair I have been using sulfur8 and monistatlook to aid in growth. Along with my anti dandruff shampoo and my hair has grown a bit and is now about full NL.



Thank you for the well wishes.  I'm glad the sulfur and monistat is working for you.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Apr 12, 2012)

so does anti-dandruff shampoo really help with hair growth? Just curious because I have a bunch of bottles of Selsum blue that I never use


----------



## mallysmommy (Apr 12, 2012)

had trouble taking these braids out and i think i significantly cut some inches off...i'm about halfway done will assess the damage later....le sigh


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 12, 2012)

Update to shoulder length:
My hair seems to be growing at a faster rate now that I'm not using heat on it weekly. I also cut down on my trims. I was trimming every four weeks. I'm not sure I will be shoulder length by August but I will see.


----------



## mallysmommy (Apr 12, 2012)

on the surface my hair looks fine. i can't bare to search and see if i really cut out a chunk. im just going to wash and and put it in celie braids, i'm getting senegalese twists on saturday. thank God hair grows back so no worries


----------



## InBloom (Apr 12, 2012)

update...

I'm still a breath away from feeling comfortable claiming shoulder length...its these layers.  Anyway, I thought to dabble in a growth aide...just bought it yesterday, so I've got to wait for delivery.  Hair Trigger...anyone else using this?  

I decided on a growth aide because I know my hair is growing and getting subtlely longer, but I'm GREEDY.  

Anyone?


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 12, 2012)

InBloom said:


> update...
> 
> I'm still a breath away from feeling comfortable claiming shoulder length...its these layers. Anyway, I thought to dabble in a growth aide...just bought it yesterday, so I've got to wait for delivery. Hair Trigger...anyone else using this?
> 
> ...


 
@InBloom
I've been thinking about the hair trigger as well. Let me know if your growth rate increases.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2012)

I had a hair cut today to remove the last of my ssks and splits nd I am very happy with the results. It will probably take me the rest of the year before even touching SL but I'm okay with that.

Update:


----------



## diadall (Apr 12, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> I had a hair cut today to remove the last of my ssks and splits nd I am very happy with the results. It will probably take me the rest of the year before even touching SL but I'm okay with that.
> 
> Update:



Very pretty!


----------



## TeeMartini (Apr 12, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> I had a hair cut today to remove the last of my ssks and splits nd I am very happy with the results. It will probably take me the rest of the year before even touching SL but I'm okay with that.
> 
> Update:



Very nice.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 12, 2012)

Aggie,

Very nice! I like how thick, shiny, and healthy your hair looks.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 12, 2012)

InBloom said:


> update...
> 
> I'm still a breath away from feeling comfortable claiming shoulder length...its these layers. Anyway, I thought to dabble in a growth aide...just bought it yesterday, so I've got to wait for delivery. Hair Trigger...anyone else using this?
> 
> ...


 
I will be purchasing this once I'm finished with Shi-Naturals Grow Potion.  I'm so tempted to purchase now, but I'm practicing self-control.  Please keep us updated with your results.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 13, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> on the surface my hair looks fine. i can't bare to search and see if i really cut out a chunk. im just going to wash and and put it in celie braids, i'm getting senegalese twists on saturday. thank God hair grows back so no worries


 
I hope your hair isn't as bad as you may think it is. I suffered breakage around my edges and nape from kinky twists back in February and my hair is just started to fill back in. Yes, thank God hair does grow back.


----------



## grownupnai (Apr 13, 2012)

I've transitioned from a excessive shedding to moderate hair breakage and I'm scared it will hinder my retention. Finally getting thicker hair but dont want it to break off. I think I used too much protein the past few months.  My partner bought me back some Lovea organic shea butter hair mask from Paris. I'm going to DC with it today and will report back.


----------



## Niknak20 (Apr 13, 2012)

grownupnai said:
			
		

> I've transitioned from a excessive shedding to moderate hair breakage and I'm scared it will hinder my retention. Finally getting thicker hair but dont want it to break off. I think I used too much protein the past few months.  My partner bought me back some Lovea organic shea butter hair mask from Paris. I'm going to DC with it today and will report back.



Maybe you should also try black tea rinses. It worked for me I've seen significantly less shedding.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 13, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow, I'm glad to hear things are well and will continue praying.

I'm in braids for the next few months, so I'm concentrating on keeping my hair moisturized and babying my edges/hairline.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 13, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank you for the well wishes.  I'm glad the sulfur and monistat is working for you.



Glad to hear that your family is doing well! =)

And yes they work for me. I am hoping to gain a little bit above my average growth rate which is 0.5" a month. But the broken off section of my hair is feeling in quickly and will reach SL hopefully by end of May/start of June. I think the rest will make it by either July or August and hopefully by this fall I can cut it even. No more uneven hair.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 13, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> so does anti-dandruff shampoo really help with hair growth? Just curious because I have a bunch of bottles of Selsum blue that I never use



Whats the active ingredient in selsun blue? The most popular ones for hair growth is the ones with pythrione zinc in it and has been proven to aid in growth over time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm probably going to do a deep condition on Sunday after I co-wash! My hair has been feeling really dry lately. I wonder if I need a protein treatment or some type of protein con. I purchased some natures gatew hemp nourishing con and lemongrass & clay sage con. Hope it helps!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2012)

I think this weekend, I will do a porosity test on my hair followed by deep conditioning. I will need lots of moisturizing too so my concentration will be moisture. It's time to take out the steamer again.


----------



## grownupnai (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks! My shedding is under control. It's only breaking now, and the Lovea DC hair mask did nothing for me.  I'm going to use some regular conditioner and olive oil during my next wash. My hair feels so dry!


----------



## EbbonyTx (Apr 14, 2012)

Am I There Yet?


----------



## EbbonyTx (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 14, 2012)

I think so.  Congrats.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 14, 2012)

EbbonyTx said:


> View attachment 145463
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145463



I would claim it. Congrats!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2012)

I would claim it.


----------



## Niknak20 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well. This is a pic from last Friday when I came back from the Dominicans. How much further do you think I have? Idk if it matters because I'm planning on mini chopping or big chopping this week. Excuse my head in the pic as well. 






This pic is earlier in the summer like July and before I decided to transition in August. Was I CBL then if not what length?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2012)

Niknak20, your hair sure is thick - NICE!

I had a hair cut 2 days ago and it doesn't look like I will be hitting SL until the end of the year. 

I forgot to post my pics here so here they are:


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2012)

Niknak20, your hair is very thick and lush.  I would say you're definitely SL.


----------



## Niknak20 (Apr 15, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> Niknak20, your hair sure is thick - NICE!
> 
> I had a hair cut 2 days ago and it doesn't look like I will be hitting SL until the end of the year.
> 
> I forgot to post my pics here so here they are:



Your haircut is cute!!


----------



## Niknak20 (Apr 15, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Niknak20, your hair is very thick and lush.  I would say you're definitely SL.



Aww really? Thx. I'm hoping my cut doesn't set me back to much.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 15, 2012)

Aggie
Your hair cut is sharp.  Your hair looks so healthy and shiny.  Very nice.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2012)

Niknak20 said:


> Your haircut is cute!!


 


JazzyOleBabe said:


> @Aggie
> Your hair cut is sharp. Your hair looks so healthy and shiny. Very nice.


 
Thank you so much Niknak20 and JazzyOleBabe.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 15, 2012)

Aggie Beautiful hair and face!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2012)

Vanthie said:


> @Aggie Beautiful hair and face!


 

You're very kind to say so Vanthie. Thank you.


----------



## 30something (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyone's hair looks so healthy! You guys are doing a great job!

I wish I could get my hair professionally cut but I'm scared they would chop off way too much... and I have nothing to spare. I'm done evening up my hair now anyway now its just happy growing. I think I might bury my scissors in my back yard under a transplanted plant. I'd probably would just go buy a new one.. like I did three weeks ago.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 20, 2012)

20Something said:
			
		

> Everyone's hair looks so healthy! You guys are doing a great job!
> 
> I wish I could get my hair professionally cut but I'm scared they would chop off way too much... and I have nothing to spare. I'm done evening up my hair now anyway now its just happy growing. I think I might bury my scissors in my back yard under a transplanted plant. I'd probably would just go buy a new one.. like I did three weeks ago.



Lol I know I'm a big chicken too when it comes to salon cuts! Girl put the scissors down and back away slowly!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 20, 2012)

20Something said:


> Everyone's hair looks so healthy! You guys are doing a great job!
> 
> I wish I could get my hair professionally cut but I'm scared they would chop off way too much... and I have nothing to spare. *I'm done evening up my hair now anyway now its just happy growing.* I think I might bury my scissors in my back yard under a transplanted plant. I'd probably would just go buy a new one.. like I did three weeks ago.



That's so my issue.  

I think someone told me when I was younger that my hair doesn't really grow even and I'm starting to get it.  It was a friend of mine's mom and she did/does hair and would do mine.  And I remember a time my friend told her to even out a side and she purposely didn't cut it cause of something on how it grew.  They don't have hairdressers like that no more.  Anyway, I gotta keep telling myself that.  And really I just want to wear it all wild and free in messy updos anyway, so I have to keep telling myself that too.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't think I'll be SL by the end of the year...there are 8 months left.  Welllll....who knows.  I did have quite a few setbacks.  Here are my update pics after getting my hair a bit back to normal:


----------



## 30something (Apr 23, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> That's so my issue.
> 
> I think someone told me when I was younger that my hair doesn't really grow even and I'm starting to get it.  It was a friend of mine's mom and she did/does hair and would do mine.  And I remember a time my friend told her to even out a side and she purposely didn't cut it cause of something on how it grew.  They don't have hairdressers like that no more.  Anyway, I gotta keep telling myself that.  And really I just want to wear it all wild and free in messy updos anyway, so I have to keep telling myself that too.



My hair always grows uneven. It is frustrating when you don't realize it. Finally have confirmed that my hair grows at different speeds..now I cant stop getting frustrated.

What may have caused your set back? If you don't reach SHL by the end of the year.. no big deal at least you're most likely ending the year with healthier hair than before and that what matters the most.


----------



## InBloom (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep.  Deep trim to phase out some of these layers.  I will not make full shoulder by my target date....good thing I still have time to make it sometime THIS year.  

It hurts my feelings to trim, but my hair looks so much better when I do.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 24, 2012)

20Something said:


> My hair always grows uneven. It is frustrating when you don't realize it. Finally have confirmed that my hair grows at different speeds..now I cant stop getting frustrated.
> 
> What may have caused your set back? If you don't reach SHL by the end of the year.. no big deal at least you're most likely ending the year with healthier hair than before and that what matters the most.



20Something
Girl I had so much going on w/ my hair!!! lol I decided to randomly get a cut back in November last year.  My hair was actually doing pretty good, but I wanted one of those short on the sides and back and long in the bangs styles (and I never really get "fly" haircuts, just stick to my bobs).  Anyway, when I first got the cut, I didn't like all the layers she put in.  So I had somebody else cut it to cut some of the layers out.  THEN I wanted the tail back that the first haircutter gave me and she had to cut it even shorter.  So....it's short as hell right?  And I'm a rollerset girl so I can't really maintain it right.  And then I think that maybe having my relaxers bone straight will help.  So I do 2 "correctors" and one of them was with some old relaxer (that I just let sit in the fridge).  Anyway, between me not really knowing how to maintain it and the relaxer mishaps it was even more breakage.  So all that happened by say the end of January.  And it was trying to get back on track, but still a lil breakage.  But the bangs and crown were tryna do something.  So I went back to the first lady, just to have her start me off with a ear-length blunt bob since the top was getting longer.  Instead, she went ahead and caught up all my breakage which was pretty high up....smh.  So.  That was mid March.  So here I am a month later and it's getting back to normal again, thank God!  lol.  But yea 2 bad relaxers and 4 haircuts basically.

Your hair sure looks cute in ur avatar!!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?  I'm in braids until June...can't wait to see my progress after I take them out.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? I'm in braids until June...can't wait to see my progress after I take them out.


 
Hi, I'm in a sew in weave for the next 8 weeks.  I can't wait to see my progress as well.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? I'm in braids until June...can't wait to see my progress after I take them out.


I've stopped bunning because my hair is wayyyyyy too short for it so I'm wearing it cornrowed under wigs until it gets a lot longer.


----------



## 30something (Apr 26, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?  I'm in braids until June...can't wait to see my progress after I take them out.



I'm putting up the flat iron for the summer (now that I'm statified with my heat training) and wearing wash and goes and mini twist for the Spring/Summer. Going to get back at using sulfur oil mix


----------



## bettysmsboop (Apr 26, 2012)

Just posting updated pic.....not sure I will make shoulder lenght by June but will keep growing : )


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Apr 27, 2012)

frustrated because for the most part, my hair is growing, but the very top and sides don't feel like they are -_-


----------



## hellorebecca (May 1, 2012)

Hello ladies! 
I am new to LCHF (although I have been a lurker for years). I have been experimenting for years with my hair and now I think i have a regimen figured out and am ready to get serious.

I have very, very difficult hair. It is VERY dry.

I just got my hair cut from shoulder length into a chin length bob ( it was a dry, frizzy, split end, thinning, barely SL) and my first goal is to get to full, thick shoulder length without significantly thinning ends or lots of breakage. . .by Dec 31, 2012. 

I am relaxed. . have experimented with stretching and toyed with transitioning and what I've realized is that for length and retention, my hair prefers to be relaxed (because I love to wear it down, i dislike too many updos).

So here is what I'm trying. I know it breaks a lot of hair rules but I think it will work for me to get to full SL. . .and hopefully beyond! 

My true goal (I have never been there) is BSL by May 1, 2014. (2 years from now) 

Relax every 8 weeks (to cut down on breakage I get when trying to 'stretch')
Protect hair well when getting relaxer applied
Deep condition, wash (w minimal shampoo) 1-2x/week
Airdry and Flatiron (no more than 1x/week) OR rollerset
Tie up hair at night <--can you believe, I have not been doing this in years, not since I was a child. . .I have been too 'proud' which is silly cause my hair is worse off for it! 
I think that's it. 
Lots of water and a daily multivitamin too. 

Wish me luck! I'll try to post some pics soon.

It is nice to have this thread!


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 1, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?  I'm in braids until June...can't wait to see my progress after I take them out.



I am just about an inch or so away from shoulder length. I will probably reach SL by June or July. I will continue to apply sulfur to my scalp, I am going to lay off the monistat for awhile. But I will be taking Chorella for hair & health sometime this month. Hopefully by the end of this year I can finally cut my hair even and be grazing APL.


----------



## xu93texas (May 1, 2012)

hellorebecca, 
Welcome to the challenge! You have a great regimen going on. I cut my hair to an EL bob last July and I'm grazing SL now. It really does help to get a fresh start with a new haircut. Happy hair growing!!


----------



## hellorebecca (May 2, 2012)

thank you! I love that 'protective style', it is beautiful and so natural looking. That is hair inspiration to get to healthy collarbone length!
--

I also forgot to mention in my regimen:
i am starting to moisturize and seal daily or even twice daily. Yesterday I even bought a bottle of Garnier moisturizing spray to carry with me, so when I touch up my makeup, etc at work maybe I can touch up my hair too. I don't know if it will help, I'll let you all know. 

Can't wait to get a relaxer this Sunday. . right now I am 12 weeks out and I've realized it is just bad for my hair to have 2 textures going on.


----------



## xu93texas (May 3, 2012)

hellorebecca said:


> thank you! I love that 'protective style', it is beautiful and so natural looking. That is hair inspiration to get to healthy collarbone length!
> --
> 
> I also forgot to mention in my regimen:
> ...


 
You know, this sew in is inspiration for CBL hair. Never thought about it. Thanks. 

Moisturizing and sealing is an effective method for retaining length. That was one of the first things I began to implement when I started my HHJ.

There is a Relaxed Hair Buddy Thread you can join to buddy up with someone who will be relaxing/stretching at the same time you are. I love it. We just relaxed 3 weeks ago and plan to stretch 15 weeks this time around. There are others who stretch 9-12 weeks. It's a really cool thread to get tips on how to maintain your ng during your stretch and to get some inspiration during your stretch.


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (May 6, 2012)

Hello All,


Its been a while since I updated, but I've been in a protective style since my last update. 

I did a take-down of my weave last week. In the updated attached pic below, my hair is blow dried. My growth seems to be slow going, but I'm still hoping to reach full and thick shoulder length by the start of fall or the end of the year depending on growth and retention. The updated pic shows that I am currently at the Bottom of Neck length slowly approaching shoulder length.

My profile pic is from Dec.


----------



## InBloom (May 7, 2012)

gonnabme1st

Looking good...


----------



## claud-uk (May 10, 2012)

Can I join?  Bit late to the party but only just found this thread.  I started my HHJ in February and would like to get the front of my hair from EL to SL by December.



*What is your current length?*

EL 

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?*

December 2012

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?*

Transitioning - BC when full APL.  Currently 2-3" relaxed ends left that I am removing on a daily/as needed basis.

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?*

Daily M&S, GHE Challenge, plenty of water, start taking exercise, 10mg Biotin & 3mg MSM daily

*What is your ultimate goal length?*

WL 

Pics Feb 2012 / April 2012

...


----------



## claud-uk (May 10, 2012)

hellorebecca said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am new to LCHF (although I have been a lurker for years). I have been experimenting for years with my hair and now I think i have a regimen figured out and am ready to get serious.
> 
> I have very, very difficult hair. It is VERY dry.
> ...



Don't forget your regular protein treatments!


----------



## xu93texas (May 12, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Can I join? Bit late to the party but only just found this thread. I started my HHJ in February and would like to get the front of my hair from EL to SL by December.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Your hair looks healthier and thicker.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## claud-uk (May 12, 2012)

^^^ Thanks xu93texas.  Just popped in to add that I did a protein treatment 2 days ago and a light/medium dusting yesterday a.m. because I've had a little breakage over the last 3 days.  I'm getting really good at only cutting split/broken ends and leaving alone the ones that I "just don't like the look of"!  Never gon reach SL otherwise, lol.

Added myself to the GHE challenge too, so I've been baggying  almost every day and my hair is nicely moisturized.  Length check in 4 weeks!!!


----------



## gvin89 (May 12, 2012)

So I only made it 8 weeks in these brides...need a touch up but my braider is away so I'm taking them own and getting more after my BDay next month.


----------



## 30something (May 12, 2012)

claud-uk welcome in!

Wow your hair thickened up nicely


----------



## claud-uk (May 13, 2012)

[USER]^^^ thanks ever so much 20Something, very glad to be amongst friends!![/USER]

Gave myself a delicious treat today!  Massaged my head for at least 30 minutes this morning while watching TV in bed then...


1) Mixed WGO/Coconut/Soya Oils together, wrapped in film and left for 2 hours;

2) Rinsed; CO-Washed with M&T Deep Moisturizing Poo;

3) Applied a mix of Wheatgerm/Mayo/OO/Protein Mask together with 10 drops of Soy Sauce (the soy sauce contains Hydrolyzed Protein, Salt and Sugar).  Applied to ends first then through rest of hair and left for 10 minutes uncovered.

4) Rinsed; Mixed together Argan Oil Con/WGO/Coconut Oil and Molasses.  Applied and left while in shower.

Ladies, let me tell you the *Argan Oil, Coconut Oil and Molasses give you slip like NO MAN CAN*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I kept trying to grab my hair to undo each braid (I always wash/con/treat my hair in 4 braids) and it just.kept.slipping.away.from.me.

Do you know what I had to do in the end?   I had to DRY MY HANDS off so I could get a grip on my own hair!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I'm off to stroke my hair...


----------



## claud-uk (May 13, 2012)

20Something said:


> claud-uk welcome in!
> 
> Wow your hair thickened up nicely



Thx ever so much 20something, glad to be amongst friends!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 13, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 13, 2012)

Happy Mother's day to you all! 

I've not been length-checking often, but wow in the process of detangling I've noticed how long my crown has grown (one of the longest parts of my hair). I'm thinking I should be right on target with my goal!


----------



## claud-uk (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the Happy Mother's Day wishes, hope you all had a lovely day - we spent it fighting, our 16 y.o. daughter is playing up!!!

Yesterday was 4 weeks till my next length check, but my ends have been bugging me recently so this morning I decided to go ahead and give them a good old trim!!!  I took probably 0.5" off all round so I'm going to have to up my water/exercise/protein to try and gain some of that back before June!


----------



## claud-uk (May 14, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> I'm thinking I should be right on target with my goal!



Whoop whoop!!!  When's your goal date?


----------



## xu93texas (May 14, 2012)

I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day. I spent Saturday taking down my weave. Yes, it only lasted 2.5 weeks. I'm done with sew-ins for now. There wasn't anything wrong with the sew in or the technique, but my scalp was itching like crazy this past week. I kept it moisturized with a braid spray, but it would only soothe it for a few hours. Also, the tracks were beginning to loosen up. It just began to feel more like a chore to maintain it, so I took it out. I bought some ayurvedic products on Saturday and I did a pre-poo with amla, jbco, vatika oil, hempseed, and mahabahringajag (sp) maka oil. I followed this with an application of Kalpi Tone powder. I applied as a paste and left it on for 45 minutes. Then, I washed, did a protein treatment, and followed with a DC. I wore a wig yesterday and it feels so good to put my hands in my hair again.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 14, 2012)

So we have almost 8 mths left in the year. I should get about 4 inches still. Maybe I might can make it to SL. *crossing fingers*


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 15, 2012)

It's super late, but I had to join!

*What is your current length?*
In the front -- Right past my eyes
On the side -- Right past my ears
In the back -- Touching my shoulder

*What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?*
I would like my hair on the side to touch my shoulders by December 2012

*Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?*
I have been natural for a year.

*What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?*
Keeping hair in protective styles
Washing infrequently
Deep conditioning, Protein treatments, & HOTs each time I take down from protective style

*What is your ultimate goal length?*
Waist length in 5 years.


----------



## 30something (May 15, 2012)

@itismehmmkay Yeah we all still have tons of growing to do. I could go for 4 more inches 

@curlycrown85 Welcome! Your Fro looks thick! 




I can't wait until I do my length check on my 1 year natural anniversary. I'm so impatient I just want to straighten it and compare. 16 days is just so far away erplexed


----------



## claud-uk (May 16, 2012)

20Something said:


> I can't wait until I do my length check on my 1 year natural anniversary. I'm so impatient I just want to straighten it and compare. 16 days is just so far away erplexed



Lucky you - my check is in 25 days, even longer than yours    I just think of it as each day is another day to gain more length!


----------



## claud-uk (May 16, 2012)

Did a WGO/Lustrasilk AV Cholesterol pre-poo, followed by a straight condition (didn't do a co wash, wanted to see how it would turn out).  Hair doesn't feel so slippy today, I forgot what I put in my Molasses mix (should've read my earlier post, silly me!).  

Followed up by M&S with Cantu Moisturizer/Amla + Shea Butter.


----------



## sckri23 (May 17, 2012)

Trying to use up my Cantu leave in mix is taking too long I want to use my ORS hair mayo/hask protein treatment mix now 

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## 30something (May 17, 2012)

Well yeah, I just couldn't wait until the May 31st my BC anniversary so I straighten my hair to do a length check. It look pretty shoulder length to me but I still like the hair above my ears to reach my shoulders and that will take some time. 

I'm so happy this year I can actually experience success in a length challenge after 3 years being on here! 

Here almost a year worth of growth. (first picture June/2011 second May/2012)

Sorry my first natural flat iron job looks really crummy


----------



## claud-uk (May 17, 2012)

20Something said:


> Well yeah, I just couldn't wait until the May 31st my BC anniversary so I straighten my hair to do a length check.
> Sorry my first natural flat iron job looks really crummy



20Something you're so naughty for going ahead before time 

But your straightening job looks great, you did a beautiful job!!!  I'd agree with SL too - whoo, but you gotta hold off till the end of the year now!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 17, 2012)

20Something

Looking good girl! What's so funny is I'm going to flat iron my hair tomorrow lol and my anniversary from last perm is in July and I can't wait either! I will post pics tomorrow and won't do another check til end of the year. 
How r u other ladies doing?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 18, 2012)

Well I str8 my hair last nite since my kids got out early today... can't do a thing when they are awake and home lol! Anyway pics below of my blow dry 1st pic), light flat iron (I suck at flat ironing my own hair) and then slept in rollers, last pic of my ponytail! My temples are filling in nicely since my protective style couple months ago with glue   will never do that again!


----------



## claud-uk (May 19, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow - your hair is so THICK! Can you imagine straightening it when it gets longer, ooh whee!!! You and 20something are like a couple of kids on Christmas Eve, lol!!!!!  I got 3 weeks and 1 day to go till my reveal.


----------



## 30something (May 19, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow You got a really nice thick pony tail going on there!


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 19, 2012)

Hey ladies, I have decided to stop length checking my hair every other day (lol). I plan to get my relaxer touch up in either June or July. Ending a very, very long stretch. My last relaxer was September 2011 so yeah its been awhile. I don't think I will stretch this long ever again, not because of breakage its just that I cant do anything with my hair except put it in a bun. I don't know how to cornrow or twist so yeah, I can't wear those cute braid out styles.

Hopefully by then the rest of hair will reach SL, hoping for a nice surprise when I finally do relax. I am also switching to lye relaxers. I am excited about that. Also practicing my self relaxing technique with condish and I am getting good at it.


----------



## xu93texas (May 19, 2012)

Looking good ladies! Keep up the good work.

My next length check will be in 5-6 weeks, 6/30/12, for the end of the HYH challenge. I'm in the No Heat Summer 2012 challenge, so I'll have to use a pass for that. I'm excited about my next length check.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 19, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow - your hair is so THICK! Can you imagine straightening it when it gets longer, ooh whee!!! You and 20something are like a couple of kids on Christmas Eve, lol!!!!!  I got 3 weeks and 1 day to go till my reveal.



I know.. I will have to have someone else str8 it 4 me lol! Ooh I can't wait for your reveal either : )


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 19, 2012)

20Something said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow You got a really nice thick pony tail going on there!



Thanks ma'am I can't wait for it to get fuller. My sides and front have to hurry up and catch up with back so I don't have this mullet thing going on much longer lol!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 19, 2012)

MystiqueBabe said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I have decided to stop length checking my hair every other day (lol). I plan to get my relaxer touch up in either June or July. Ending a very, very long stretch. My last relaxer was September 2011 so yeah its been awhile. I don't think I will stretch this long ever again, not because of breakage its just that I cant do anything with my hair except put it in a bun. I don't know how to cornrow or twist so yeah, I can't wear those cute braid out styles.
> 
> Hopefully by then the rest of hair will reach SL, hoping for a nice surprise when I finally do relax. I am also switching to lye relaxers. I am excited about that. Also practicing my self relaxing technique with condish and I am getting good at it.



That is a long stretch girls. That's great your can go long like that. I had to practice how to braid 5 years ago and just learned to flat twist in October of last year. I think if u practice u will get the hang of it though. Can't wait for your reveal too!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 19, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Looking good ladies! Keep up the good work.
> 
> My next length check will be in 5-6 weeks, 6/30/12, for the end of the HYH challenge. I'm in the No Heat Summer 2012 challenge, so I'll have to use a pass for that. I'm excited about my next length check.



Those 6 weeks will fly by in no time girl. I'm excited for your length check for you lol!


----------



## xu93texas (May 19, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Those 6 weeks will fly by in no time girl. I'm excited for your length check for you lol!


 
HairPleezeGrow,
Thanks lady! I can't wait either.  I'm using a whole bunch of growth aides. I'm ready to move on!


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 19, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Whoop whoop!!!  When's your goal date?



October 31st!  Even if I don't make that date I'm happy to see how my hair's doing. Yours looks nice and thick in that avatar pic!


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 19, 2012)

20Something said:


> Well yeah, I just couldn't wait until the May 31st my BC anniversary so I straighten my hair to do a length check. It look pretty shoulder length to me but I still like the hair above my ears to reach my shoulders and that will take some time.
> 
> I'm so happy this year I can actually experience success in a length challenge after 3 years being on here!
> 
> ...



20Something -- Your hair looks wonderful! And I'm like you: My hair in the back is shoulder length, but I want the hair above my ears to reach my shoulders.


----------



## claud-uk (May 20, 2012)

Did a WGO/EVOO pre-poo yesterday Friday overnight, then washed with Argan Oil Shampoo, Protein Mask + Egg White treatment, Tea Rinse, followed up with a DC of Argan Oil Con/Honey/Molasses/Egg Yolk.  ACV rinse to finish.

After leaving to dry 50% I smoothed AVG down my hair... that stuff just disappears, it's amazing! Applied more AVG with Cantu Leave-in Con, then sealed very lightly with EVOO/Shea butter.  

90% sure my hair really likes this routine - it feels clean, strong, smooth, soft, moisturized... and tight! Think I'm going to have this as my regular 1x week wash day, but alternate between protein and keratin each week.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 20, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That is a long stretch girls. That's great your can go long like that. I had to practice how to braid 5 years ago and just learned to flat twist in October of last year. I think if u practice u will get the hang of it though. Can't wait for your reveal too!



Yeah I am going to practice braiding & twisting since I should have  learned that a long time ago. I will say that stretching is not for  everyone, but I did underprocess myself a couple of months ago, it still  looks like I never did anything to it. I have thought about  transitioning, but I am going to go ahead and just continue to relax it.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 20, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Did a WGO/EVOO pre-poo yesterday Friday overnight, then washed with Argan Oil Shampoo, Protein Mask + Egg White treatment, Tea Rinse, followed up with a DC of Argan Oil Con/Honey/Molasses/Egg Yolk.  ACV rinse to finish.
> 
> After leaving to dry 50% I smoothed AVG down my hair... that stuff just disappears, it's amazing! Applied more AVG with Cantu Leave-in Con, then sealed very lightly with EVOO/Shea butter.
> 
> 90% sure my hair really likes this routine - it feels clean, strong, smooth, soft, moisturized... and tight! Think I'm going to have this as my regular 1x week wash day, but alternate between protein and keratin each week.



This sounds like a fabulous routine, but please be careful with the protein. You know that keratin is also protein?


----------



## claud-uk (May 20, 2012)

MystiqueBabe said:


> This sounds like a fabulous routine, but please be careful with the protein. You know that keratin is also protein?



Thanks Mystique, I didn't know keratin and protein were the same, I appreciate the heads-up.  I'm trying so hard not to be scared of protein and I'm monitoring my hair real carefully but I have a little bit of breakage that I need to deal with.  

Don't know if this is a silly question but do you see the effects of protein overload instantly, or does it gradually build up over time?  Thanks ever so much!


Don't know what I'd do without all the advice here


----------



## liloneonpc (May 20, 2012)

Had a setback; so will not make shoulder length in December as planned.
So I am picking myself up and moving forward.
I am a sloooow grower; it will just take me a  little longer to get to shoulder length.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 20, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Thanks Mystique, I didn't know keratin and protein were the same, I appreciate the heads-up.  I'm trying so hard not to be scared of protein and I'm monitoring my hair real carefully but I have a little bit of breakage that I need to deal with.
> 
> Don't know if this is a silly question but do you see the effects of protein overload instantly, or does it gradually build up over time?  Thanks ever so much!
> 
> ...



Keratin is what hair is actually made out of and is considered one of the most highest quality of protein that they put in hair products.

And also I have never had protein overload, so I can't help there.   Maybe you could do a search on the forum. i just usually use moisture based products (with a bit of protein in them) and only use heavier protein when I notice my hair feels mushy when wet, that usually stops the breakage and my hair feels great again.


----------



## afroette (May 20, 2012)

If it's not too late, I would like to join the challenge. I do not have a recent hair pic with my hair straightened but will take one soon. I was once shoulder length but due to neglect and scissor happy stylists, my hear is much shorter. 

What is your current length? Between neck length and shoulder length in the very back, right side front touches collar bone but left side does not, nape area is short and slowly growing back from bald spots

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? I hope to be shoulder length with dull, dense hair by the end of the year.

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? relaxed

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? castor oil, protective styling, daily scalp massages, weekly AO GPB treatments, moisture and seal daily/as needed, and considering megatek applied to my scalp

What is your ultimate goal length? I am fine with shoulder length, but I want dense hair with normal ends. Please.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 20, 2012)

You will make it in your way and your time ma'am!



liloneonpc said:


> Had a setback; so will not make shoulder length in December as planned.
> So I am picking myself up and moving forward.
> I am a sloooow grower; it will just take me a little longer to get to shoulder length.


----------



## liloneonpc (May 22, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow; said:
			
		

> You will make it in your way and your time ma'am!


-------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks.
It will just take me a little longer.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 24, 2012)

Another update, ladies I had to cut about 2.5 in off of my hair. I still had some mid shaft splits that I needed to get rid off. Plus I was just tired of my hair being uneven, it still kind of is but it is less noticeable. I was tired of seeing little broken pieces whenever I manipulated my hair( due to mid shaft splits, I will never abuse heat again) so I just decided to cut it off again. Now I have nearly zero breakage and my hair looks fuller. I decided that I am not going to cut off anymore length until I reach around APL and just S&D any white specks or splits that I find throughout my hair.

The very back portion of my hair is SL but the rest needs about 2 inches or so to reach full shoulder length. LOL I just really need to put those scissors down. But my hair grows pretty fast so I am not worried too much about losing a couple of inches. I expect my hair to definitely reach SL by August or Sept.


----------



## ellyndee (May 24, 2012)

What is your current length? Neck Length

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? August 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning Natural? I am texlaxed

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? healthy diet, vitamins, ultimate hair care

What is your ultimate goal length? Full and healthy BSL


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

MystiqueBabe said:


> Another update, ladies I had to cut about 2.5 in off of my hair. I still had some mid shaft splits that I needed to get rid off. Plus I was just tired of my hair being uneven, it still kind of is but it is less noticeable. I was tired of seeing little broken pieces whenever I manipulated my hair( due to mid shaft splits, I will never abuse heat again) so I just decided to cut it off again. Now I have nearly zero breakage and my hair looks fuller. I decided that I am not going to cut off anymore length until I reach around APL and just S&D any white specks or splits that I find throughout my hair.
> 
> The very back portion of my hair is SL but the rest needs about 2 inches or so to reach full shoulder length. LOL I just really need to put those scissors down. But my hair grows pretty fast so I am not worried too much about losing a couple of inches. I expect my hair to definitely reach SL by August or Sept.


 

That's great you got rid of the problem...and even better your hair grows at a good rate! You should be full SL in no time then


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

ellyndee said:


> What is your current length? Neck Length
> 
> What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? August 2012
> 
> ...


 

Welcome!!!


----------



## afroette (May 24, 2012)

I tried roller setting my hair with lottabody.  Fail on the roller set and on the mixing lottabody. I need to rewash my hair because I didn't dilute the lottabody enough. I began experiencing breakage of my ends and my hair is crunchy.  Sigh. Live and learn.  

I finally realized that my hair retention problem is due to my anemia.  I also found out that my ferritin level is really low at 24.  Ive only been supplementing for the past month at a rate lower than my GP suggested.  I need to get serious!


----------



## claud-uk (May 24, 2012)

Did a simple Co-Wash yesterday using 1/4 Sunflower Oil 3/4 Argan Oil Conditioner.  Beautiful silky results, used Cantu Shea Leave In and sealed with EVOO/Coconut Oil.  Also did a mini BC on the front right side of my hair, those orange ends just had to go!  Cut back from nose tip to eyebrow... oh well!

Length check in... 17 days!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> I tried roller setting my hair with lottabody. Fail on the roller set and on the mixing lottabody. I need to rewash my hair because I didn't dilute the lottabody enough. I began experiencing breakage of my ends and my hair is crunchy. Sigh. Live and learn.
> 
> I finally realized that my hair retention problem is due to my anemia. I also found out that my ferritin level is really low at 24. Ive only been supplementing for the past month at a rate lower than my GP suggested. I need to get serious!


 
Girl your health ain't nothin to toy with! Make sure u are taking care of yourself and taking your supplements. At least u found out your retention problem and can get a food handle of it. Don't make us SL girls stay on u now! Lol

ETA- supposed to say good handle LOL


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Did a simple Co-Wash yesterday using 1/4 Sunflower Oil 3/4 Argan Oil Conditioner.  Beautiful silky results, used Cantu Shea Leave In and sealed with EVOO/Coconut Oil.  Also did a mini BC on the front right side of my hair, those orange ends just had to go!  Cut back from nose tip to eyebrow... oh well!



It'll grow back before u know it! What's the name of the condish u used and where did u getting that and sunflower oil? Sounds like a good combo I'm going to have to try this as a DC


----------



## claud-uk (May 24, 2012)

^^^ gurl, you know baja is right! I think you're in the wrong challenge, haha!


----------



## afroette (May 24, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl your health ain't nothin to toy with! Make sure u are taking care of yourself and taking your supplements. At least u found out your retention problem and can get a food handle of it. Don't make us SL girls stay on u now! Lol



Thank you for the support! It is very easy to get distracted and not take good care of myself.


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 24, 2012)

I've been keeping my hair in protective hair styles (cornrows or ceelie braids with wigs) to retain length, but I'm also thinking of trying this hair growth mix by NJoy. Her first month using it, she had TWO INCHES of growth. And from there on out, she had an INCH per month! That's more than 12 inches in a year!

In one year, I get about six inches of growth. I say this hair growth mix is worth a try.

You can find out more about it at her blog:
http://mydivaspot.com/content.php?166-NJoy’s-Sulfur-Mix-for-Hair-Growth

I recommend reading all of her posts. Her hair growth journey is very interesting!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> ^^^ gurl, you know baja is right! I think you're in the wrong challenge, haha!


 

Huh? LOL!!!


----------



## afroette (May 25, 2012)

Attempted first dusting. Ended up chopping 1.5 in accidentally from a small section. Definitely need to figure out a way to dust the back!


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 26, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's great you got rid of the problem...and even better your hair grows at a good rate! You should be full SL in no time then


Yeah, I just had to get rid of the scraggly ends they were just unattractive and always dry.erplexed

I think I should make SL in July. Just realized I have some shrinkage and pulled my hair down I need about another inch to make SL. When unstretched my hair looks EL. I will take pics then. My shoulders are kind of "low", imo. My armpit is about 4 in below my shoulder so it is possible for me to reach even APL by the end of this year or very close to it. I will join the APL challenge once I fully reach SL. Good luck to the rest of you ladies.

In the meantime, I will just continue bunning & S&Ding.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 26, 2012)

curlycrown85 said:
			
		

> I've been keeping my hair in protective hair styles (cornrows or ceelie braids with wigs) to retain length, but I'm also thinking of trying this hair growth mix by NJoy. Her first month using it, she had TWO INCHES of growth. And from there on out, she had an INCH per month! That's more than 12 inches in a year!
> 
> In one year, I get about six inches of growth. I say this hair growth mix is worth a try.
> 
> ...



This does sound interesting in going to give it a try when I get paid next Friday! Sounds like it may work along with my MN mix. I may alternate them to every other day


----------



## claud-uk (May 26, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> It'll grow back before u know it! What's the name of the condish u used and where did u getting that and sunflower oil? Sounds like a good combo I'm going to have to try this as a DC



 It's Hollywood Beauty Argan Conditioner and Argan Shampoo.  The poo lathers up like you wouldn't believe, this bottle is going to last me at least a year.  I got them in the UK but HB is available in the US for sure.  They were only £2.99/$4 each.

The conditioner (and the poo) is now a staple - leaves my hair so slippery!  I use it 2x weekly in my co-wash.

http://hollywoodbeautyproducts.com/wp-content/themes/hbi/images/Aragan-Conditioner-Small.jpg

I also use their Mayonaise Oil and Carrot Oil (Protein), Castor Oil, Olive Oil Moisturiser... they are one of the cheapest brands but excellent quality.

Sunflower Oil I get from... the supermarket!  Yep, 79p a bottle - it has more ceramides than WG Oil!  I also get my EVOO, Avocado and Soy oil from the supermarket.


----------



## claud-uk (May 26, 2012)

I got a whole weekend stretched before me so today I've put my hair into about 20 plaits and I spent a good 10 minutes going over each with a DC mix of:

Sunflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Soy Oil
Jojoba Oil
Lustrasilk AV Cholesterol
AVG
Cantu Leave In Conditioning Creme

It's quite a thick mix so it was nice and easy to apply.  Wrapped my head in film as usual then covered with my scarf and letting it sit for 24 hours... nice!

I'm pleased with my progress this last 6 weeks since my last length check - my hair condition is improving no end, I got breakage under control, cutting off splits/damage no longer huuurrrttttsss... and I got my girls here on LHCF.  Life's good right now.


----------



## xu93texas (May 26, 2012)

Hello ladies,
Checking in today. I've been wearing wigs, half wigs, and braid outs. I joined the Summer 2012 no Heat challenge. I'm claiming SL with my next relaxer in August.


----------



## claud-uk (May 27, 2012)

Rinsed out my oil pre-poo from yesterday.  Spritzed with Vitale Porosity, then Black Tea, then applied a light protein mask with 4 additional drops of HyProteins for 10 minutes (no egg this week!).  Rinsed, then applied moisturizing condition of:

AVG
Hollywood Beauty Argan Conditioner
Honey (above ingredients in equal amounts)
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil

Left to sit for about an hour then sealed with Soy/Coconut/EVOO before rinsing out three 2 hours later.

Hair feels exceptionally strong, only had 3 tiny breakages through whole wash/rinse process.  I will keep doing a light protein treatment weekly as long as my hair continues to feel strong and moisturized, it really seems to like this routine.


----------



## afroette (May 28, 2012)

Maybe it's wishful thinking but I feel that my hair is stronger after my first MT DC yesterday.

claud-uk, I think my hair looks like your avatar length-wise, except my shorter hair is at my crown rather than on the side.


----------



## claud-uk (May 28, 2012)

afroette said:


> Maybe it's wishful thinking but I feel that my hair is stronger after my first MT DC yesterday.
> 
> claud-uk, I think my hair looks like your avatar length-wise, except my shorter hair is at my crown rather than on the side.



If it feels stronger then it must be - if you use a new product and your hair feels different (whether good or bad) then it's the new product that has made that difference.  If you found something you think you like, stick to it - no need to window shop when you've found Mr. Right!

My avatar is from my April length check progress pic.  Next length check is in June... 13 days to go!  I think my sides have caught up a bit, not sure how the back is doing but not long to wait!  I'm in this challenge for the back of my hair and I'm in the Shoulder Length Challenge for the front and sides of my hair - are you the opposite?


----------



## afroette (May 28, 2012)

claud-uk, I am trying to grow everything to SL and then ultimately to APL.


----------



## afroette (May 28, 2012)

Braids before going to bed.


----------



## claud-uk (May 29, 2012)

afroette said:


> claud-uk, I am trying to grow everything to SL and then ultimately to APL.



Are you cutting regularly to keep the hair one length till you reach SL? erplexed


----------



## afroette (May 29, 2012)

claud-uk, I got a trim the last time I relaxed 8 weeks ago and this past weekend I dusted the ends.  I have some damaged ends, especially in the back, that I need to get rid of.  I don't really care about it being the same length. I had my hair cut before so that it was all the she length, which made my hair so short, and now my hair has grown back unevenly anyway.


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2012)

afroette said:


> Braids before going to bed.


 
I braided my hair up tonight like this as well into 4 plaits and pinned them down. I will be wearing these under half wigs this week until wash day on Friday.


----------



## claud-uk (May 31, 2012)

afroette said:


> claud-uk, I got a trim the last time I relaxed 8 weeks ago and this past weekend I dusted the ends.  I have some damaged ends, especially in the back, that I need to get rid of.  I don't really care about it being the same length. I had my hair cut before so that it was all the she length, which made my hair so short, and now my hair has grown back unevenly anyway.



*Wanna join up?*  I really don't care about being one length or anything either, at least until I'm full SL which won't be at least until December.  I only use heat for a length check.  My hair is kept braided under my scarf 24/7 so I really focus on cutting off splits/damage as soon as they appear and not on my appearance!

My front and crown is EL, back is only just SL.  Hoping to have had a little progress since April when I do my next length check in 10 days time.  I won't be using heat or checking again for a further three months till September, then a final Challenge Length Check in December.

My growth aides are Biotin and MSM daily without fail.


----------



## mallysmommy (May 31, 2012)

is shoulder length longer than collar bone or vice versa?


----------



## BBritdenise (May 31, 2012)

mallysmommy said:
			
		

> is shoulder length longer than collar bone or vice versa?



Collar bone length is longer.


----------



## afroette (May 31, 2012)

whoops. I thought collar bone was shorter after reading another thread.

I M&S today. My hair seemed dry despite daily M&S.  I think I need to cowash at least once a week from the sweating I do during workout.  I also saw some hair breaking off the ends. There were some medium length ones and I so hope that was shed hair.  Sigh.  From my braids in the back, I might be SL at the nape. Last relaxer, the right side was hitting my collar bone.  The left side is shorter, approximately neck length, because I went bald in the left crown area almost two years ago.  That patch has struggled to catch up.  The crown area is maybe neck length.

claud-uk, are you asking me if I want to be your relaxed buddy? If so, sure!

Eta: I say the lengths knowing full well I need to trim some crusty ends!


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 1, 2012)

took my braids down and was too excited to even wash my hair before i did  a length check 

the hair at the back of my head is well bellow sl, sitting on my collar. i will not allow myself to graduate until at least 75% of my hair is at sl. the first column of pics was today, the second was last november and i am pleased with my results.

HHG yall!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 1, 2012)

mallysmommy,

Great progress! You should be at 75% very soon


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 1, 2012)

Did a homemade carrot oil pre-poo last night;
Washed this morning with HB AO Poo;
Egg white + Lustrasilk Keratin 5 minute protein treatment;
Spritzed scalp with tea;
Applied ICF Deep Moisturizing Treatment immediately while still in shower, wrapped hair in film and left for 30 mins, rinsed and ran AVG through blotted hair.

Hair now wrapped in film with leave in of equal amounts of

HB AO Con
Argan Oil
Egg Yolk
Honey
Glycerine

plus 2 tsp each of Avocado Oil and Jojoba Oil

Only did my last protein treatment on five days ago on Sunday but needed to wash today and my hair seems to do well on protein so wanted to keep this part of my regi in place.

Length check in 9 days!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 1, 2012)

Dk if I want to wig it or do a sew in but will figure it's out this weekend


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 1, 2012)

Went to salon for an updo...different than what I expected but I think it'll last for 2 weeks


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Jun 1, 2012)

Today was my trim day. I noticed more split and scraggly ends so I chopped those off. i used to be so attached to the "length" of my hair I was scared of trimming, now I have no problem and will reach for the scissors in a heartbeat. My hair is growing nicely and almost no tangling while washing today.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 1, 2012)

still have yet to wash my hair. been feeling under the weather all day today. im about to go wash/clarify then put on some dc goodies and tie it up for the night. tomorrow i will do some dusting and keep my hair in a phony bun until i can get it braided again.


----------



## afroette (Jun 1, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Did a homemade carrot oil pre-poo last night;
> Washed this morning with HB AO Poo;
> Egg white + Lustrasilk Keratin 5 minute protein treatment;
> Spritzed scalp with tea;
> ...



claud-uk,you hair has really grown! i don't even think mine has grown an inch in two months since my last relaxer.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 2, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Dk if I want to wig it or do a sew in but will figure it's out this weekend


 
I didn't last 3 weeks with my sew-in.  Been wigging it!


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 2, 2012)

afroette - thanks, i didn't notice a lot of difference so I was really glad to have the comparison photos for reassurance.



Did a huge S&D session this morning - I cut 1/4" - 1/2" overall and some pieces were an inch or longer!!! My top was a hairy mess when I finished!  But it was so worth doing - pulling my hair back into a pony felt completely different to usual, really soft and fluffy like baby hair.  

Back into the usual 4 braids, wrapped in film and under my scarf till tomorrow.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been so negligent with my challenges since I started my full time job   but he'res some update pics since I took out my sew in (Ive had two back to back for the last few months)


----------



## afroette (Jun 2, 2012)

Ebonybunny, that isn't SL?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 2, 2012)

Ebonybunny said:
			
		

> I've been so negligent with my challenges since I started my full time job   but he'res some update pics since I took out my sew in (Ive had two back to back for the last few months)



Looks SL to me!


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jun 2, 2012)

Its not completely even, but I'll take it!!


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Another question ladies!! (I feel like that's all I post lol)

So as I've been going through my hhj, I have realized that I actually like air drying my relaxed hair. Now that I've found the right products, my hair air dries and feels soooooo soft  So my question now is, since I air dry my hair, is it ok to flat iron my hair once (and only once) per week? I would blowdry and flat iron my hair every week or two, but now that I've laid off of the blow dryer I was thinking maybe my hair will be ok and healthy if the flat iron is the only heat I put on it once per week? I know some people roller set and flat iron the roots, but I would prefer just to air dry and flat iron. It makes it easier for me to deal with. Less time consuming


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 3, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> Another question ladies!! (I feel like that's all I post lol)
> 
> So as I've been going through my hhj, I have realized that I actually like air drying my relaxed hair. Now that I've found the right products, my hair air dries and feels soooooo soft  So my question now is, since I air dry my hair, is it ok to flat iron my hair once (and only once) per week? I would blowdry and flat iron my hair every week or two, but now that I've laid off of the blow dryer I was thinking maybe my hair will be ok and healthy if the flat iron is the only heat I put on it once per week? I know some people roller set and flat iron the roots, but I would prefer just to air dry and flat iron. It makes it easier for me to deal with. Less time consuming




Personally, I would keep "listening" to your hair.  It airdries beautifully now that you've laid off the blowdrier, so it obviously prefers heat as least often as possible.  

I think you gotta decide what you want to compromise on _*at this stage of your HHJ*_ - your hair or your time?


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Jun 4, 2012)

Only thing is, there isn't anything I can do with my hair if I don't flat iron it. I figured at least cutting off part of the heat I typically used in my routine would help since even with blowdrying it was doing better. I flat iron on 250 Fahrenheit, which is pretty low.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 4, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> Only thing is, there isn't anything I can do with my hair if I don't flat iron it. I figured at least cutting off part of the heat I typically used in my routine would help since even with blowdrying it was doing better. I flat iron on 250 Fahrenheit, which is pretty low.


 
This is why my hair is in a protective style at all times when I leave my house. If not, I would have to rollerset all the time (a great idea, but time consuming) or flat iron my hair at least twice a week. I've had kinky twists, cornrows, a sew-in weave, worn faux buns, and wigging it. I've resigned to the idea that I'll have to hide my hair all of 2012 and part of 2013 in order to get to a length where I can start bunning with my own hair. 

Have you thought about wearing protective styles?


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 4, 2012)

Doing a Sunflower/Soy/EVOO/Carrot Oil pre-poo overnight tonight - luckily I remembered not to apply all the way down to my scalp to avoid the drippies.  Put scarf straight onto well-oiled hair, then plastic film over that.  Will co-wash in the morning.

Length check in 6 days!


----------



## afroette (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I think that I had made it again to SL but tonight I cut up to one inch off in some areas to get rid of thin and split ends. I was tired of seeing the breakage and ugly crusty ends in the back and crown. Maybe in another month or two ill be SL again. I saw an old pic that looked like I might have been close to APL at one point. Sigh.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Jun 5, 2012)

xu93texas well, it's more like I don't have the money to completely hide my hair lol. I want a good sew in but don't have the cash for it and reasonably priced wigs look bad on me cuz of my big forehead lol. A good flat iron job will last me 1-2 weeks. And I've never been a huge fan of cornrows. No offense to anyone on here, but they don't come off as professional to me and I'm doing a lot of interviews this summer. Only thing that is a possibility for me is faux buns, which I do, but with my bangs cut the way they are I would still have to flat iron :/ 

I hope that keeping the heat low and using a little bit less than normal will be ok for my hair. If I didn't have bangs I'd probably be able to just wash, air dry, and bun, but my hair is way too short in the front (from my ears and forward because I used to have oddly cut side bangs) to even fit in a ponytail. It's frustrating because my hair in the back is nearly SL and easily fits....I felt my hair today though, and it's been about four days since my last wash. It still feels moisturized even though I haven't moisturized since wash day. So I'm hoping the change will still be positive. All heat can't be completely evil right? I'm glad LHCF has taught me some things. Even though I still use some heat, my hair and knowledge are both in a better place than this same time last year


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I've been in this PS for 5 days and I'm already ready to take it down! I might put in my lace wig I dk yet but I miss my curls!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 6, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> xu93texas well, it's more like I don't have the money to completely hide my hair lol. I want a good sew in but don't have the cash for it and reasonably priced wigs look bad on me cuz of my big forehead lol. A good flat iron job will last me 1-2 weeks. And I've never been a huge fan of cornrows. No offense to anyone on here, but they don't come off as professional to me and I'm doing a lot of interviews this summer. Only thing that is a possibility for me is faux buns, which I do, but with my bangs cut the way they are I would still have to flat iron :/
> 
> I hope that keeping the heat low and using a little bit less than normal will be ok for my hair. If I didn't have bangs I'd probably be able to just wash, air dry, and bun, but my hair is way too short in the front (from my ears and forward because I used to have oddly cut side bangs) to even fit in a ponytail. It's frustrating because my hair in the back is nearly SL and easily fits....I felt my hair today though, and it's been about four days since my last wash. It still feels moisturized even though I haven't moisturized since wash day. So I'm hoping the change will still be positive. All heat can't be completely evil right? I'm glad LHCF has taught me some things. Even though I still use some heat, my hair and knowledge are both in a better place than this same time last year



Have u tried the wigs that have the bangs already!? That may help and u wont have to flat iron.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 7, 2012)

afroette said:


> claud-uk, are you asking me if I want to be your relaxed buddy? If so, sure!
> 
> Eta: I say the lengths knowing full well I need to trim some crusty ends!



Oh, no I didn't realise you were relaxed erplexed  I don't think we're compatible 

*But I'm with you on those ends* - I went ahead and did mine last week - scissors are now my friend, it hardly hurts any more lol!!!


----------



## claudzie (Jun 7, 2012)

I got my braids done last week and for the last coule of days my scalp has beed itching like crazy! I'm thinking maybe I didn't clarify properly before I got my braids done...dunno. As a result I've had to resort to using sulfur 8 on my scalp. I hope that doesn't affect my growth.


----------



## 30something (Jun 7, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> Another question ladies!! (I feel like that's all I post lol)
> 
> So as I've been going through my hhj, I have realized that I actually like air drying my relaxed hair. Now that I've found the right products, my hair air dries and feels soooooo soft  So my question now is, since I air dry my hair, is it ok to flat iron my hair once (and only once) per week? I would blowdry and flat iron my hair every week or two, but now that I've laid off of the blow dryer I was thinking maybe my hair will be ok and healthy if the flat iron is the only heat I put on it once per week? I know some people roller set and flat iron the roots, but I would prefer just to air dry and flat iron. It makes it easier for me to deal with. Less time consuming




When I use to flat iron my relaxed hair pretty much weekly it just wasn't pretty after a few months even though I was using a low 320-350 degrees. Have you tried air drying in flexi rods, curl formers, braids for a braid out, bantu knots for a bantu knot out, wet buns, twist? 

Shhhh A little secret I'll tell you but I far more prefer air drying relaxed hair than natural...it was easier and you should take advantage of it....buuuttt if you must use a flat iron (which I personally have an addiction to my self) skip the blow drier as you plan to do is always safe. Just before I "went natural" and was relaxed I use to actually blow dry on cool hair and it would come out kind of close to my flat iron hair I just used a really good serum and a round brush (for tension) to keep it drying straight.


----------



## 30something (Jun 7, 2012)

Checking up... 
I don't think I'm going to straighten my hair for the rest of the month... and I think I'm going to kick my shampoo to the curb, or curve.. which ever. I look at the ingredients and they are all filled with nothing I can pronounce or recognize and this sucks because I can't figure out what makes it so stripping even though they don't actually have any sulfates.


----------



## afroette (Jun 7, 2012)

relaxer on saturday. protein dc'ed last night in preparation. i also plan to drench my ends in oil and basing my scalp in vaseline before going in.


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 8, 2012)

I just clipped and I might relax soon


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 8, 2012)

20Something said:


> ... I can't figure out what makes it so stripping even though they don't actually have any sulfates.



Do you do an oil pre-poo before you wash?


----------



## 30something (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope, I haven't in ages. I never thought of giving that another try


----------



## claudzie (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my braids done a week ago and my scalp has been itching like crazy! dunno why because I've been oiling my scalp ..... I can't wait till i take it out so i can do a length check


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2012)

I just took my PS out bc it was itching like crazy. I'm about to get another ps installed and maybe it will last longer


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Jun 8, 2012)

hey ladies! So for my birthday, my mother is paying for me to get a sew in weave (yay vacation hair) and this is a great opportunity to lay the heat and extra handling of off my hair. I plan to install wet and wavy hair. Can anyone direct me on tips as far as taking care of the weave hair as well as my own hair underneath goes? I know there are probably some threads on here, I just need a little bit of direction. I know curly extensions are a bit harder to take care of and I don't know how to accurately wash my hair underneath. Everytime I had a sew in in the past it didn't turn out so well for me because I didn't know how to take care of it


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> hey ladies! So for my birthday, my mother is paying for me to get a sew in weave (yay vacation hair) and this is a great opportunity to lay the heat and extra handling of off my hair. I plan to install wet and wavy hair. Can anyone direct me on tips as far as taking care of the weave hair as well as my own hair underneath goes? I know there are probably some threads on here, I just need a little bit of direction. I know curly extensions are a bit harder to take care of and I don't know how to accurately wash my hair underneath. Everytime I had a sew in in the past it didn't turn out so well for me because I didn't know how to take care of it



Hey ma'am the only thing I can tell you is to try not to put any oils or things like that on the hair as it causes build up. If you must oil your scalp do it sparingly and try and us a clarifying shampoo at least every week on your scalp to get rid of the oil you do use on scalp. Ummm don't forget to wrap it at night so it doesn't get tangled and matted. Use wide toothed comb especially if you get curly human hair. If its human hair you can wash it and condition it. You can use heat if you must but use a heat protectant by spraying it on your palms first and rub together and distribute to the hair. I dk what else but if the other ladies can chime in on what I forgot to mention. HTH!


----------



## afroette (Jun 9, 2012)

Relaxed today. I'll see if I can figure out a way to take pictures. I could tell I did indeed cut off a lot by the fact that the stylist use purple rather than grey rollers when she got to the back.


----------



## afroette (Jun 10, 2012)

Length check!

Taking pictures of the bad of my head was the hardest thing ever. I feel like the back looks different one very picture, despite trying to hold my head up and straight.  Here are a few.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 10, 2012)

afroette said:


> Length check!
> 
> Taking pictures of the bad of my head was the hardest thing ever. I feel like the back looks different one very picture, despite trying to hold my head up and straight.  Here are a few.



Yeah yeah... I'm just wondering what you're still doing here in this challenge - isn't it time to _move up a class_? Go on, git the hell outta here!!!


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 10, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Yeah yeah... I'm just wondering what you're still doing here in this challenge - isn't it time to _move up a class_? Go on, git the hell outta here!!!


 
ahah i was finna say the same.

looks like you've graduated congrats!


----------



## afroette (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks ladies but i suppose i want FULL shoulder length hair before i claim SL. my hair is thin and doesn't appear SL unless i rake it out as i did in those pics.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 10, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> Length check!
> 
> Taking pictures of the bad of my head was the hardest thing ever. I feel like the back looks different one very picture, despite trying to hold my head up and straight.  Here are a few.



Looking good! You are SL but your like me I want to wait at least until my sides hit SL! No don't go lol


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 11, 2012)

My current style...


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 11, 2012)

Just posting my June length check update:

Did a flat iron on Saturday before going out and was unable to get decent photos (bad light) before my hair reverted BUT I'm pleased to say I've gained 3" since April 

The front went from eyebrow to nose tip, the sides from just below EL to just past SL.  I now have another 5-6" to go until my shortest length is shoulder length, so my goal is still December '12.

Sorry I have no more pics (yeah yeah, I can hear y'all saying "pics or it nevah happened"  ) but I'm not doing any more heat for the next three months so just have to wait for my next check in September.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Jun 11, 2012)

claud-uk just past SL my a**, your hair in the back is a couple months away from being APL lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> claud-uk just past SL my a**, your hair in the back is a couple months away from being APL lol



cutiepiesensei

i usually lurk in this thread, but i see i need to drag some folks out of here and bring them into the APL challenge thread! 

ok back to being a lurking and silent support ninja!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Just posting my June length check update:
> 
> Did a flat iron on Saturday before going out and was unable to get decent photos (bad light) before my hair reverted BUT I'm pleased to say I've gained 3" since April
> 
> ...



Uuuhhh you look way past SL to me ma'am!


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 11, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Uuuhhh you look way past SL to me ma'am!



I think she's saying she wants her shortest hair to reach SL


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2012)

BBritdenise said:


> I think she's saying she wants her shortest hair to reach SL


 

Yes I know but I just cant justify her still being here with that length LOL! From the first pic it looks like her shorter hair wasnt that much from SL already and if her back grew like THAT then for sure the front has to be @ SL or very close. But I get it not claiming until you are fully there. She's just putting the rest of us to shame with that long hair


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 11, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes I know but I just cant justify her still being here with that length LOL! From the first pic it looks like her shorter hair wasnt that much from SL already and if her back grew like THAT then for sure the front has to be @ SL or very close. But I get it not claiming until you are fully there. *She's just putting the rest of us to shame with that long hair*


 

hehe im saying though lol....naw but congrats to all you ladies all of us are doing fantastic! ive never been anything longer than nl before coming to this site. im excited to graduate but i too will stay around here longer until i hit full sl.

hhg!


----------



## afroette (Jun 11, 2012)

yeah i have a stubborn crown area that is still several inches from my shoulders.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 12, 2012)

BBritdenise -  I could see there was some confusion and didn't know how to explain so thank you for clearing that up!  Yes, my hair at the front is just nose-length and my crown comes down to NL - the distance to the longest part at the nape is just too great for me to be able to claim APL right now.

*THANK YOU TO EVERYONE for your lovely words* - actually I wrote quite a lengthy post on the APL challenge about my progress so I'll copy it up here.  I completely changed my routine in the last two months and the extra growth is down to this new routine.  The results are interesting, I'll just go and wash out this oil that's dripping down my face then come back and post.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 12, 2012)

I just applied some Lustrasilk Keratin Cholesterol and took some pics (excuse the _Deidre from Corrie_ neck, I was straining to get a good angle!)

 

I'm delighted with my progress. After trims/S&D I retained just over 3" between April and June 

From February to April I gained about 1.5" total. During those two months I did nothing other than M&S twice daily. I took no vitamins or other growth aids and my diet was as it has been for the last 20 or so years.

In April I made a lot of changes to my lifestyle:


 I GAVE UP SMOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
 I started taking vitamins. I am taking 3mg MSM and 10mg Biotin religiously every day without fail. 
 I do not eat meat/eggs/fish very often so prior to April my protein intake was near zero.  I am now taking a 25g protein shake every day. 
 April to June I drank more water than I have drank in the last 5 years, maybe longer. Before this date I cannot remember the last time I drank any water. 
 I gave up 4-6 cups brown tea every day with 2.5 white sugars in each. I now drink 1-2 cups green tea every day with only half a teaspoon of brown sugar. 
 I gave up refined sugar, sweets, cakes and biscuits. I usually ate 4 muffins, 1 packet biscuits and 1x family bag of sweets every day... no wonder I've had 14 teeth removed  I figure that the time and effort/energy my body spends processing that **** is taking away from my hair. 
 I started exercising for the first time in 17 years. I run hard at least 3x per week to get my blood circulating, and on the days I don't I hang upside down for five minutes to get the blood rushing to my head.
April to June was hard hard work - no ciggies, no beloved tea, sweets or sugar, only drinking water... yes I did a complete 360 degree turnaround in a lot of aspects in my life but I was determined to stick to it as I wanted to see if/how much difference it made to my hair growth, if any. I can confirm that for me the extra efforts paid off - the front of my hair went from eyebrow to nosetip, the sides went from EL to just scraping SL and the back has gone from barely SL to less than 1" from APL.

Looks like 3/4" per month is my standard rate and 1.5" per month is achievable for me if I stick to the above lifestyle changes however my next stretch from June to September I am going to DOUBLE my vitamins and protein intake and exercise EVERY DAY. I will also start taking additional vits (Fish Oils, Iron, Chorella) and see if I can get more than 1.5" or if this figure is my max per month.  I think this is going to be a useful/interesting experiment to everyone.

...

I should also add that this journey might be a lot easier for me than for others:

A) I work from home so no need to wear my hair in any particular way. 

B) I am agoraphobic and rarely leave the house (max 1-2x per month) so my hair is ALWAYS braided in 4 plaits with the length of the plait wrapped in film, and then covered with my satin scarf. This is my 24/7 protective "style" and has enabled me to retain 99% of my growth.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's my updated regi for June - September:

*Daily:*

50g Protein Shake
20mg Biotin*
6000mg MSM*
2000mg Cod Liver Oil**
2000mg Omega 3 Oil**
25mg Vitamin B3 (Niacin)**

M&S, baggy ends, whole-head scarf.

*   = Double April - June dose
** = New Vits


*Midweek:*

Oil Pre-poo
Co Wash
DC


*Sunday:*

Oil Pre-poo
Poo
Protein Tt
DC


*
I am making myself official guinea pig for the 5" in three months "Double Up Everything" non-challenge  *


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi ladies, I thought I'd update with pics from my latest mini length-check. Next time I'm going to just have my sister take the pics because I suck!  This is from 12 days ago, my hair is partially straightened. I know the back of my head will definitely make shoulder length by my goal date of October 31st.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 15, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I thought I'd update with pics from my latest mini length-check. Next time I'm going to just have my sister take the pics because I suck!  This is from 12 days ago, my hair is partially straightened. I know the back of my head will definitely make shoulder length by my goal date of October 31st.



You getting there girl looking good!


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 21, 2012)

Where is everyone?  We mustn't let this thread die! Now, unless you all went and reached APL and moved on up you need to be checking in 

Just added two new vits to my daily regi: 1500mg Spirulina and 1500mg "Cola de Caballo" (Horsetail)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2012)

Nope I'm still here!


----------



## afroette (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm still EL on my crown! I'm currently staring at the hair growth on my arms. Downside of biotin I suppose.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks HairPleezeGrow and afroette.

HairPleezeGrow - you look to be SL already in your avatar and must be at least CBL by now, how's your progress?

afroette - EL? Nuh-uh! Crown pics or you lyin!!!  I've SEEN your fat SL twists...


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ladies!!!  How goes it?  I'm coming in to do a check and see how we're doing?  I've been protective styling for the summer...KISS method.


----------



## claudzie (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm itching to do a length check but i have to wait till august  giving that I've got my braids in


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Thanks HairPleezeGrow and afroette.
> 
> HairPleezeGrow - you look to be SL already in your avatar and must be at least CBL by now, how's your progress?
> 
> afroette - EL? Nuh-uh! Crown pics or you lyin!!!  I've SEEN your fat SL twists...



I really dk what my growth has been like. I just did a little trim the other night and been using MN on my scalp every night!


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 21, 2012)

claudzie no cheating,


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 21, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I really dk what my growth has been like. I just did a little trim the other night and been using MN on my scalp every night!



When's your next length check? If you have no idea then you should be in for a very pleasant surprise, you must be excited!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 21, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow I agree, I bet you'll have met your goal when you do your next length check, if not you'll be darn close to it!


----------



## 30something (Jun 21, 2012)

Any ladies here ever became successful at making a decent twist out0? My Twist out come out horrible every time. They come out looking like worms.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2012)

20Something said:
			
		

> Any ladies here ever became successful at making a decent twist out0? My Twist out come out horrible every time. They come out looking like worms.



Have you tried a flat twist out?


----------



## 30something (Jun 21, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Have you tried a flat twist out?


Nope I actually haven't , think I'm going to check out some youtube tutorials on that


----------



## afroette (Jun 21, 2012)

claud-uk, my EL hair

ETA: this is my supposed relaxed hair only 2 weeks post.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 21, 2012)

20Something said:


> Any ladies here ever became successful at making a decent twist out0? My Twist out come out horrible every time. They come out looking like worms.



My twist-outs look better the longer I keep my twists in. I haven't achieved a decent chunky twistout yet though, my hair doesn't seem to want to hold those.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 22, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:
			
		

> My twist-outs look better the longer I keep my twists in. I haven't achieved a decent chunky twistout yet though, my hair doesn't seem to want to hold those.



Yep I have to keep small or medium twists in for a few days or a week before achieving a good twist out


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 22, 2012)

afroette

what with my "mullet" front and your crown, I don't know erplexed

Still, let's not forget about the positives while we get you through:  you have enviable thickness that goes right down to the ends, the texture is beautiful and you're lucky that it's pretty much all one-length 

Can you measure that crown part with a tape measure and then measure again in a months' time to see how much it has grown?  (I'd measure in cm or mm for more accuracy instead of measuring in inches).  If the growth is much less than the average .5" we'll have to step the game up and start paying much more attention to that particular area, maybe post a whole new thread to get some help outside of the SL Challenge, but if it's about .5" or more than we just have to play the waiting game!


----------



## afroette (Jun 22, 2012)

claud-uk, you have a great idea about measuring the growth in that area. It grows the slowest I think.  But this E'nvaiable thickness" you say I have! Don't be fooled by the puffiness!  My hair is thin or rather sparse/not defense, especially whenever it's actually straight.  I also cut off a lot of the straggly ends.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 22, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Yep I have to keep small or medium twists in for a few days or a week before achieving a good twist out



Same here! I did small-medium twists two nights ago; my twist-out came out pretty nice today, I was happy! 

claud-uk afroette I also have the mullet front! Once the front gets to chin length I will be happy! Seriously, it messes up my style sometimes I think-because it's like my hair will be nice and big in the back, but small and frail-looking in the front!  I mean look at my twist-out pics for example!


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 22, 2012)

MaraWithLove -  yeah, lol, but you know we ain't gon be real comfortable till it gets to shoulder!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 22, 2012)

claud-uk Yes, you've hit the nail on the head with that one!


----------



## christyrose (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it too late to join this? Wont win the challenge for sure.LOL

What is your current length? ear length

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? December 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning? Natural
What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? healthy diet, exersize, vitamins, and good hair care. 
What is your ultimate goal length? I want to be at about 28 inches or so. 20+ inches to go!


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 23, 2012)

christyrose said:


> Is it too late to join this? Wont win the challenge for sure.LOL
> 
> What is your current length? ear length
> 
> ...





Girl, EVERYONE's a winner in this challenge  Hi and welcome!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2012)

christyrose said:
			
		

> Is it too late to join this? Wont win the challenge for sure.LOL
> 
> What is your current length? ear length
> 
> ...



Welcome! : )


----------



## bettysmsboop (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my check in not sure if I made it yet....here is my progress since the challenge


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2012)

bettysmsboop said:
			
		

> This is my check in not sure if I made it yet....here is my progress since the challenge



I'd say yes bc u bumped your ends so without the bump u area definitely there. you will be way past where u are by the end of the year!


----------



## afroette (Jun 23, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'd say yes bc u bumped your ends so without the bump u area definitely there. you will be way past where u are by the end of the year!



Agreed!


----------



## bettysmsboop (Jun 23, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> I'd say yes bc u bumped your ends so without the bump u area definitely there. you will be way past where u are by the end of the year!



Thanks : )


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi ladies, I've decided to claim SL.  I made SL in 10.5 mos from an EL bob. (It seemed like forever). I'm so excited to be moving on to the APL challenge! I look forward to seeing everyone graduate to SL and in the APL challenge.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 23, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies, I've decided to claim SL.  I made SL in 10.5 mos from an EL bob. (It seemed like forever). I'm so excited to be moving on to the APL challenge! I look forward to seeing everyone graduate to SL and in the APL challenge.


 

yaaay congrats and hhg!!!!! hopefully we all meet you in there soon!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I've decided to claim SL.  I made SL in 10.5 mos from an EL bob. (It seemed like forever). I'm so excited to be moving on to the APL challenge! I look forward to seeing everyone graduate to SL and in the APL challenge.



Congrats! : )


----------



## 30something (Jun 23, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies, I've decided to claim SL.  I made SL in 10.5 mos from an EL bob. (It seemed like forever). I'm so excited to be moving on to the APL challenge! I look forward to seeing everyone graduate to SL and in the APL challenge.


 
Congrats!!! I love how black your hair is you have a nice color..and your hair looks healthy.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats xu93texas


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 24, 2012)

Catching up with the goings on in this thread.  
claud-uk you've made such wonderful progress.  All those positive changes you made really paid off!  Its very inspiring!

I've been dealing with setbacks all year.  I still have an area of breakage in the back to contend with, but I'm doing OK.  I've trimmed my hair several times since I joined this challenge in January. The last time I trimmed was in April.
Trying to attach pictures, but the mobile app keeps crashing when I do.  I'll add some later.
ETA: OK I've managed to attach the one from my trim in April.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 24, 2012)

...and this one was taken 6 weeks later, mid June.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 24, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Catching up with the goings on in this thread.
> claud-uk you've made such wonderful progress.  All those positive changes you made really paid off!  Its very inspiring!
> 
> I've been dealing with setbacks all year.  I still have an area of breakage in the back to contend with, but I'm doing OK.  I've trimmed my hair several times since I joined this challenge in January. The last time I trimmed was in April.
> ...



Hi LaidBak, *pleased to meet you*, thank you very much for your kind words.  Your hair looked healthy in the April pic and now it looks _much longer and even healthier_ come June  what's the deal?!

I'm sat here as we speak just finished a bowl of Alpen and now having some cashew nuts - nearly time for my protein shake


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 24, 2012)

If its not too late to join I would like too. This is my first post so trying to figure things out. 

What is your current length? NL

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? December 2012

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning Natural? I am relaxed

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length? Weekly washes, cowashes, weekly DC, no heat expect perm days, protective styles (I learned all that from lurking the site )

What is your ultimate goal length? Full and healthy tail bone length


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 24, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Hi LaidBak, pleased to meet you, thank you very much for your kind words.  Your hair looked healthy in the April pic and now it looks much longer and even healthier come June  what's the deal?!
> 
> I'm sat here as we speak just finished a bowl of Alpen and now having some cashew nuts - nearly time for my protein shake



Lovely to meet you as well.  I managed to do a pretty decent blunt self-trim at the end of April.  Between the two pics I just took my supplements and sealed my ends nightly.   I'm trying to keep it simple and be consistent.


----------



## 30something (Jun 24, 2012)

Altruisticoam Welcome


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2012)

Still holding on to neck length and should be touching SL maybe the middle part of next year. I had so many setbacks in the last few months of last year and the first 4 months of this year.


----------



## bones (Jun 25, 2012)

I trimmed my hair like a couple of weeks ago (1/4''), i guess that's dusting? I'm pretty I have reached shoulder length. The front of my hair reaches below my collarbone, and the back of my hair is past my shoulders. My 1 year heat ban is over this week, but I'm not sure when I will finally blow-dry/flat-iron it.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jun 25, 2012)

bones
Looks like you are on your way to APL.


----------



## 30something (Jun 25, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Still holding on to neck length and should be touching SL maybe the middle part of next year. I had so many setbacks in the last few months of last year and the first 4 months of this year.



Aggie I'm sorry that you experience a few set backs 
What do you think led to your setbacks in the past few months?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 25, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> Still holding on to neck length and should be touching SL maybe the middle part of next year. I had so many setbacks in the last few months of last year and the first 4 months of this year.



Sorry for your set backs ma'am. Hopefully you have an idea as to what caused them and have a better control over it now. You will reach SL whether its this year or next so don't give up!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 25, 2012)

bones said:
			
		

> I trimmed my hair like a couple of weeks ago (1/4''), i guess that's dusting? I'm pretty I have reached shoulder length. The front of my hair reaches below my collarbone, and the back of my hair is past my shoulders. My 1 year heat ban is over this week, but I'm not sure when I will finally blow-dry/flat-iron it.



Looks so nice and thick!


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 25, 2012)

bones - man, that's some seriously shiny thick hurrr !!!!! We LOVE grads here, see you across the way!


----------



## bones (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!  This challenge has been great for keeping me on track with growth. See you guys soon in the APL challenge!!


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 26, 2012)

Checking in, will be doing a WGO overnight pre-poo, thinking of changing my weekly regi a little:

Ceramide Oil + Honey* pre-poo
Keracare Humecto DC*
Protein Tt And/OR Poo as required
Oil Rinse*
CON AO DC

* = new steps

Currently 5" to go until my shortest length reaches CBL.  Estimate this will take 6 months at my slowest growth rate or 3.5 months at my recent growth rate.  (Don't even _want_ to think about trimming right now but it's inevitable !)


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 27, 2012)

Did a WGO + Sunflower Oil + Honey prepoo overnight, washed with cheapie clarifying poo to ends + M&T Deep Moisturizing poo to scalp this morning, then applied my Daily Fixx fatty acid treatment for 5 mins.  Now doing a DC with Keracare Humecto + CON AO Con + WGO mixed.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 27, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Did a WGO + Sunflower Oil + Honey prepoo overnight, washed with cheapie clarifying poo to ends + M&T Deep Moisturizing poo to scalp this morning, then applied my* Daily Fixx fatty acid treatment* for 5 mins.  Now doing a DC with Keracare Humecto + CON AO Con + WGO mixed.




The bolded sounds interesting. Have you ever used it by itself?  How do you like it?


----------



## curlycrown85 (Jun 28, 2012)

Judging by my hair's growth rate, I believe my hair on the side (above the ear) will be shoulder length by the end of 2012. However, I would like ALL of my hair to be shoulder length--including in the front (bangs area) and the hair at the very top of my head--I would like it to stretch all the way down to my shoulders. However, it may be December 2013 before that happens.


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 28, 2012)

To much breakage on my right side. Regular dusting and m&s wasn't working so I decided I needed professional help so its gonna take longer than I thought to hit SL. I love my style though


----------



## afroette (Jun 28, 2012)

i think this MN is going to grow my crown hair to SL very quickly.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 29, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> *I'm trying to keep it simple and be consistent.*



Yes ma'am, K.I.S. is the truth  

*Maybe you could post a tutorial on how you self-trim, or some tips or something please?* I dust at least 1/4" every month without fail to get rid of my relaxed ends but I know I need to just do a proper trim - problem is where I live there are no black hairdressers and I wouldn't even consider letting anybody else at my hair!

I've never used the Daily Fixx by itself, only used it once or twice before after a Protein Tt, and I never really took the time to evaluate my hair afterwards bc I usually just rinsed it out quickly before doing a DC, however I did a proper sulfate poo two days ago which left my hair feeling... skinny.  Threw on the Daily Fixx and it was transformed - felt nice and plump and soft and heavy, and made me really appreciate what this product actually does and I decided right there in the shower that I'll be using it every week from now.  Honestly I can't recommend it highly enough - after a poo or protein treatment but before you condition, EFA's are now as important to me for strong healthy hair as ceramides.  I hope you can get hold of some there in the US.



afroette said:


> i think this MN is going to grow my crown hair to SL very quickly.



Goody!  Make sure to make a note of where the hair currently falls so you can track progress (it's amazing how many "measuring spots" that can be used on the head and face!!!) or you can just use a tape measure (I'd use the mm/cm side as opposed to the inch side so that you get a more accurate result) and I'll remind you in 3 weeks and 2 days that it's time to do a length check! I still have 5" to go but lets see if we can't get our arses out of here for Christmas


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 29, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am, K.I.S. is the truth
> 
> Maybe you could post a tutorial on how you self-trim, or some tips or something please? I dust at least 1/4" every month without fail to get rid of my relaxed ends but I know I need to just do a proper trim - problem is where I live there are no black hairdressers and I wouldn't even consider letting anybody else at my hair!
> 
> I've never used the Daily Fixx by itself, only used it once or twice before after a Protein Tt, and I never really took the time to evaluate my hair afterwards bc I usually just rinsed it out quickly before doing a DC, however I did a proper sulfate poo two days ago which left my hair feeling... skinny.  Threw on the Daily Fixx and it was transformed - felt nice and plump and soft and heavy, and made me really appreciate what this product actually does and I decided right there in the shower that I'll be using it every week from now.  Honestly I can't recommend it highly enough - after a poo or protein treatment but before you condition, EFA's are now as important to me for strong healthy hair as ceramides.  I hope you can get hold of some there in the US



Honestly, I have no "technique" for self trimming.  My hair is short so I just center part it, comb it down, and cut it.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 29, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Honestly, I have no "technique" for self trimming.  My hair is short so I just center part it, comb it down, and cut it.



lol, you shouldn't be so modest - what do you think would happen if the rest of us did that?  to  (puts scarf back on and goes back to work...)


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey ladies, I have decided to transition to natural hair. So chances are I probably wont be making SL this year (if I do that would be a miracle lol)

My last relaxer was Sept 2011 and I have about 4.5 in of NG. I still plan on being part of this challenge I plan to BC Sept 2013 which should leave me with around 12 in of natural hair. I am transitioning because well I miss my natural hair. And I just think being natural will be better for me in the long-run.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2012)

20Something said:


> @Aggie I'm sorry that you experience a few set backs
> What do you think led to your setbacks in the past few months?


 Thank you 20Something. I think it's putting my hair in the hands of incompetent stylist for one, and also I believe I was doing too much to it too often. I decided to just leave it alone for now and see what happens. 

I finally found a stylist that seems to understand my hair so I will be going to see her again next month for sure for my trim. I am currently wearing wigs 4 weeks at a time, then wash and treat it.

I know I know, I should be washing it more often, but truth be told, my hair grew like wild fire the last time I did this. So I will try it again for a year or two.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, since I cut my crown, it will take a miracle to make shoulder length this year, but I am hanging in there. I left one long layer in the back, and I am trimming it every month. Most of my crown is nose length when pulled back. In the middle of my head you can see the really short hair where my big bald spot used to be. 





This shows my one layer that is shoulder length still, and you can see all my nose length hair. I got that mama Brady cut, lol. I am grateful to have hair, now I just got to figure out how to keep my hair looking nice as it grows out. I feel like I am transitioning.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Since I'm in the mn challenge I did a length check! Don't want to rewrite and post pics again so please ladies see my update in the mn challenge! Thnx


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 4, 2012)

To join please thank the original post. 

What is your current length?
NL
What is your goal date to make Shoulder length?
DEC 30TH 2012
Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other?
RELAXED
What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?
MORE DC SESSIONS,STRETCHING RELAXER 12 WKS,TRIMMING AFTER EVERY RELAXER,MAINTAIN MOISTURE & PROTEIN BALANCE
What is your ultimate goal length?
MBL


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 7, 2012)

Aggie - Hey, if less frequent washing is working for you don't change it for anyone.  Your hair is responding well so obviously your scalp is healthy and less manipulation = thumbs up.

Seamonster - there's a few of us here at your length or shorter, you're in good company!

Hyacinthe -  


Hi ladies,

Checking in the for the weekend - I'll be doing an moisture and ceramide oil tx all day today (probably Coco/Avo/WGO/Sunflower wrapped in film) then tomorrow I'm going to mix some kind of DC tx with Honey/AVG/Shea and some DC's.  Going to apply, leave for about 6 hours, then heat cap for 1 hour before allowing to cool and then I will run a rinse-out con over the top before rinsing.  No protein or poo for me this weekend, going to give my hair a little treat instead 

I may try wet bunning after - if this doesn't work I'll do some kind of twistout bun/updo.  Will post pics if any good otherwise it's the usual four braids under my scarf!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 7, 2012)

I heard to the girls mentioning a predeepoo.
I am gonna try it out today after work.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks claud-uk. Im still tryna figure out how to send a direct public message.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Hyacinthe, thanks - usually I add honey to my pre-poo (which I do twice a week) but just this time I'm going to add it to my DDDC instead.  I got the recommendation of adding honey to the pre-poo from LHCF, it's great as it thickens the mix and stops the oil running down your scalp!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 7, 2012)

@ claud-uk. Oh yes the honey is what got my interest peeked and u make sense when u say it will stop the oil from dripping down neck gonna add a ceramide oil in the mix 2.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Jul 7, 2012)

i've been missing for a while, been going through a lot of personal drama. Just recently went through a major setback on my hair :/ I feel like I'm back where i was a couple months ago. It's for a combination of reasons.....First, I realize I can't do super stretches with my hair. I tried stretching in between relaxers for too long and it led to SUPER breakage. Also, I hadn't changed my regimen. It's been stupid hot (100 F) everyday for a while and since I didn't change my regimen to be more accommodating to summer, my hair has suffered. The extreme heat wave I think has had a huge effect on my hair. It's much drier now even though I have been moisturizing as per usual. Lastly, I've gotten lazy. I had stopped caring so much and being gentle and my hair paid the price :/ so I'm still EL and NL but since I still have a good amount of time before the end of the year I can hopefully turn it around. I'm getting a touch up and trim today to start anew. I'll be in a sew in about 2/3 weeks from now so that will help a lot as well


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey ladies let's keep this thread active! Any new updates? How are y'all ladies doing? I'm aight and in a sew in til end of august. Didn't take pics of this one yet. Maybe when I style it next time I will. I have my nape and some leave out on top (u part shaped) really haven't been applying my MN but I'm going to be taking a break for a while anyway. I might move on to APL challenge if my sides (front part) don't catch up more by middle or end of September so we will see. HHG!


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 13, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey ladies let's keep this thread active! Any new updates? How are y'all ladies doing? I'm aight and in a sew in til end of august. Didn't take pics of this one yet. Maybe when I style it next time I will. I have my nape and some leave out on top (u part shaped) really haven't been applying my MN but I'm going to be taking a break for a while anyway. I might move on to APL challenge if my sides (front part) don't catch up more by middle or end of September so we will see. HHG!



Yeah, we need to keep this thread going, cmon ladies, what/where's everyone up to?  What are you all doing for your Summer styles?  Anyone tried any new products or changed up their regi?



claud-uk said:


> *No protein or poo for me this weekend*



 - *That so did not work out for me* - I missed my weekly protein treatment thinking my hair could do with the break, and I suffered hundreds of broken hairs bc of it.  Even doing my oil pre-poo hairs were just breaking all over my hands, all in the oil, rinsing out I had hairs in my hands and in the bath erplexed  I was scared, thought I was having some kind of major setback. Soon realised my hair needed protein.  I've been doing a weekly Px since April, it's been working well for me, this is a lesson not to skip such an essential part of my regi again.

Did an immediate Px with Mirpur Soy Cholesterol and had zero breaks during the rinse and only one tiny breakage after combing thru my whole head 

Never gonna sleep on my Px again!


----------



## afroette (Jul 13, 2012)

My crown is between NL and EL, I think.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm chillin.  Took my twists out and I am letting my scalp recover from the trauma before I relax my hair again.  Its been 7 weeks since my last relaxer so I'm using a hot comb to deal with my NG.  Gonna play around with some clip in tracks to see if I can stretch longer.  I was making good progress toward SL and I really hope those twists didn't set me back.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't seem to do anything consistently except take my vitamins.  I bought the Hairtrigger oil with intentions of giving my growth a boost.  After a few applications, that bottle was set to the side.  Now, I use it for an overnight oiling on rare occasions.  

I'm still buying conditioner like it's going out of style.  I absolutely LOVE trying new things.  Some things just ARE, and it makes no sense fighting the urge.  

I've been trimming and dusting my hair to the hilt!  I think where I'm losing in length, I'm gaining in getting a fuller look.  

Happy with my hair for the most part...but it takes forever to grow layers out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 13, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Yeah, we need to keep this thread going, cmon ladies, what/where's everyone up to?  What are you all doing for your Summer styles?  Anyone tried any new products or changed up their regi?
> 
> - That so did not work out for me - I missed my weekly protein treatment thinking my hair could do with the break, and I suffered hundreds of broken hairs bc of it.  Even doing my oil pre-poo hairs were just breaking all over my hands, all in the oil, rinsing out I had hairs in my hands and in the bath erplexed  I was scared, thought I was having some kind of major setback. Soon realised my hair needed protein.  I've been doing a weekly Px since April, it's been working well for me, this is a lesson not to skip such an essential part of my regi again.
> 
> ...



That's great you have a staple protein that works!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 13, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> My crown is between NL and EL, I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That's great! So you are making progress.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 13, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> I'm chillin.  Took my twists out and I am letting my scalp recover from the trauma before I relax my hair again.  Its been 7 weeks since my last relaxer so I'm using a hot comb to deal with my NG.  Gonna play around with some clip in tracks to see if I can stretch longer.  I was making good progress toward SL and I really hope those twists didn't set me back.



You will make your goal just stick with it. Lmk how those clip ins work for you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 13, 2012)

InBloom said:
			
		

> I can't seem to do anything consistently except take my vitamins.  I bought the Hairtrigger oil with intentions of giving my growth a boost.  After a few applications, that bottle was set to the side.  Now, I use it for an overnight oiling on rare occasions.
> 
> I'm still buying conditioner like it's going out of style.  I absolutely LOVE trying new things.  Some things just ARE, and it makes no sense fighting the urge.
> 
> ...



I'm sure your layers are going to look great once they are a bit longer you will see.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 13, 2012)

I want to join! I hope I'm not too late. I'm NL, relaxed, 4a with some 4b in a few areas. I want to reach SL by the end of this year. After I end this stretch on Monday. I'm going to start using Giovanni SAS shampoo and conditioner and the direct leave in for the rest of the summer for my weekly wash and then cowash with Suave Naturals tropical coconut or wild orchid once a week. I seal with a mix of castor, coconut and grapeseed oil. I'm going through a setback right now with my nape growing thinner by the week. I may have to do a serious cut. Oh! I also do monthly protein treatments with an egg, EVOO, and castor oil...I think that's it...


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Ladies! 
Hope you are all well. I actually took down my last installation last night and reinstalled today. Below is a picture of my mid-july progress. The top of my head, wait is it the crown? I know I should know this by now but I get that mixed up everytime. Anyway. Its looking good, not sure that I can make full and even shoulder length by the end of the year but I remain hopeful.

This pic was taken last night:


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Jul 13, 2012)

A few other pics.
Sides finally hitting collarbone, but the top as you can see is woefully behind in progress.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2012)

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I want to join! I hope I'm not too late. I'm NL, relaxed, 4a with some 4b in a few areas. I want to reach SL by the end of this year. After I end this stretch on Monday. I'm going to start using Giovanni SAS shampoo and conditioner and the direct leave in for the rest of the summer for my weekly wash and then cowash with Suave Naturals tropical coconut or wild orchid once a week. I seal with a mix of castor, coconut and grapeseed oil. I'm going through a setback right now with my nape growing thinner by the week. I may have to do a serious cut. Oh! I also do monthly protein treatments with an egg, EVOO, and castor oil...I think that's it...



Welcome! Your regi sounds great and I'm sure you nape will come in nicely. HHG!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2012)

gonnabme1st said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> Hope you are all well. I actually took down my last installation last night and reinstalled today. Below is a picture of my mid-july progress. The top of my head, wait is it the crown? I know I should know this by now but I get that mixed up everytime. Anyway. Its looking good, not sure that I can make full and even shoulder length by the end of the year but I remain hopeful.
> 
> This pic was taken last night:



Your hair is looking amazing! You dont look too far from full SL so you just may make it by the end of the year. Your hair is sooo thick and plush! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 14, 2012)

hey Ladies!
I am tryna get to full shoulder length by december 2012
I will need a tu soon,but my hairstyllist is away.
I am 11 weeks post and I never gone beyond 12 weeks,so this will be a test for me.
on wash days i have to be extra careful and take my time which in itself is a challenge.
All in all I am pleased with the health of my hair just gotta keep the momentum going until my stylist gets back


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2012)

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> hey Ladies!
> I am tryna get to full shoulder length by december 2012
> I will need a tu soon,but my hairstyllist is away.
> I am 11 weeks post and I never gone beyond 12 weeks,so this will be a test for me.
> ...



Welcome! I'm sure you will be fine until your stylist returns. HHG hun!


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey ladies! Hope all is well. I'm twisting this summer...too hot for anything else lol. My front/crown is slowly inching its way to SL. The back and sides are CBL. I'm experimenting with the curly girl method...my hair is begging for moisture.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 14, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's great you have a staple protein that works!



Thanks - it's so funny to think that for 20+ years that I relaxed always doing a full head, never just the NG and I never once used protein - yet now that I'm growing out the relaxer with only 1-2" left, if I don't do a Px once a week it's carnage up in there!!!!!




afroette said:


> My crown is between NL and EL, I think.



 Amazing - it's about 3 weeks since you started focusing on your crown, sth like that - did you remember to take a starting pic for comparison?  Can I ask, is that section the same texture as the rest of your head or different?

gonnabme1st - Your hair looks great, you can prolly start thinking about when you're going to claim SL!



gvin89 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope all is well. I'm twisting this summer...too hot for anything else lol. My front/crown is slowly inching its way to SL. The back and sides are CBL. I'm experimenting with the curly girl method...my hair is begging for moisture.



Have you tried baggying or the GHE method?


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 14, 2012)

gonnabme1st
Maybe it's just me, but imo you are shoulder length.


----------



## afroette (Jul 14, 2012)

claud-uk, the only pic I have of my crown is that one proving my spot in this challenge.  my hair is the same texture there as front of my hair as far as I know. My back is like a cabbage patch because it's either over or under processed. I can't figure out which but I'm going to go with over processed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Jul 14, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your hair is looking amazing! You dont look too far from full SL so you just may make it by the end of the year. Your hair is sooo thick and plush! Keep up the good work.


HairPleezeGrow

Thanks so much for the encouragement. I really dooooo want to claim it but I wasn't sure about the "rules". In the first pic, my hair is actually parted just above my ears. The hair at the front of my hair reaches just under my bottom lip, seen in the second set of pictures posted. What I didn't think to capture (sorry) in a pic is that the hair at the top of my head when pulled toward the back only reaches to about the top of my neck. Does my whole head have to reach shoulder length for it to count? Someone I know says the hair at the top of her head and sides reaches shoulder length but the hair  at the back of her head only reaches to the top of her neck. Ladies would her length count as shoulder length? She asked me and I wasn't sure what to tell her. erplexed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2012)

Yep its still considered SL... now for full SL all the hair reaches the shoulders. Like myself I consider already SL but not full SL bc my sides, top, and front does not reach my shoulders. In your friends case I'm not sure but I think she is bc she may just have trouble area in her nape. As long as the rest of her hair reaches her shoulders I would say yes she is. 

Eta: added about your friend


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 15, 2012)

afroette said:


> claud-uk, the only pic I have of my crown is that one proving my spot in this challenge.  my hair is the same texture there as front of my hair as far as I know. My back is like a cabbage patch because it's either over or under processed. I can't figure out which but I'm going to go with over processed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Hi afroette, thanks.  I wanna keep asking questions but I feel like you're going to tire of me!!!


----------



## back2relaxed (Jul 15, 2012)

Still working on the challenge.  My hair is currently in a perm rod set, so you can't see the length. I've been doing no heat all summer, its too hot to flat iron.  I may flat iron it at the beginning of August, when I do I'll post an updated photo.  I'm not sure when I'll make SL, probably end of the year.  Enjoying growing it out though!


----------



## InBloom (Jul 15, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm sure your layers are going to look great once they are a bit longer you will see.


 


Thanks for the encouragement....clipping the longest layers gives me bitter  - sweet feelings.  

I'm going to keep hanging in there


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 15, 2012)

DH is taking the kids away Mon/Tues so today (Sunday) I have my WGO+Sunflower Oil pre-poo in all day. Tomorrow when they leave I'm having a hair party!!!

Rinse oil
Mirpur Soy Cholesterol Protein Tx
Mirpur AV Cholesterol Moisturizing Tx
DC with Queen Helene Cholesterol + Castor Oil under my heat cap
Keracare Natural Textures Leave In, seal with Coconut Oil, braid into 4


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 15, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Welcome! I'm sure you will be fine until your stylist returns. HHG hun!



Thanks so much.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## mschristine (Jul 17, 2012)

I relaxed last night and I gained about an inch and a half. I air dried my hair and I decided I'm going to wash it on Thursday and deep condition and then air dry again so I can flat iron it Friday morning


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 17, 2012)

I am hoping my natural hair can make shoulder by the end of the year  HUH!
Even if only the back gets there I am game  yay!


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 17, 2012)

healthy2008 said:


> I relaxed last night and I gained about an inch and a half. I air dried my hair and I decided I'm going to wash it on Thursday and deep condition and then air dry again so I can flat iron it Friday morning



ics: please!  Need some fresh porn 



JJamiah said:


> I am hoping my natural hair can make shoulder by the end of the year  HUH!
> Even if only the back gets there I am game  yay!



 AnyAnyAnything is welcome!


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 18, 2012)

Did a MTx / PTx / DC Monday and yesterday.  Today I M&S'd using Keracare NT LI + glycerine + AVG, sealed with castor oil + shea butter mixed.  Hair feels great after using castor oil in my DC, soft and heavy but not at all oily.

I've been trimming... it's unavoidable really at this time in my HHJ.  Hopefully my new M&S regi together with using Keracare NT Overnight Moisturizing Treatment will keep my ends in shape so I can cut this regular trimming down to just 1x per month.

*I meant HAIR porn in my last post *


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 18, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Did a MTx / PTx / DC Monday and yesterday.  Today I M&S'd using Keracare NT LI + glycerine + AVG, sealed with castor oil + shea butter mixed.  Hair feels great after using castor oil in my DC, soft and heavy but not at all oily.
> 
> I've been trimming... it's unavoidable really at this time in my HHJ.  Hopefully my new M&S regi together with using Keracare NT Overnight Moisturizing Treatment will keep my ends in shape so I can cut this regular trimming down to just 1x per month.
> 
> I meant HAIR porn in my last post



Your hair s making great progress. Keep up the great work hun.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## mallysmommy (Jul 21, 2012)

back half of my hair is definitely SL. like ive said before i will stay in this challenge for a minute while lurking in the APL challenge thread.

the first pic was monday and the second was in february. the red line indicates my ultimate goal length. anything after that will be just gravy

hhj!


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 21, 2012)

mallysmommy - You look CBL at the back! You should definitely join the APL challenge about now.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 21, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> back half of my hair is definitely SL. like ive said before i will stay in this challenge for a minute while lurking in the APL challenge thread.
> 
> the first pic was monday and the second was in february. the red line indicates my ultimate goal length. anything after that will be just gravy
> 
> hhj!


 


You and I have the same goal length...the rest is "gravy" for me too.  Comparing your photos, you've made awesome progress.  Looks longer AND fuller.


----------



## afroette (Jul 21, 2012)

I want a hair length so that when it starts shrinking about 3 weeks post relaxer I look like I have more than an inch for a ponytail.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## claudzie (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm finally taking my braids out! I will be doing a protein treatment with ORS hair mayo, egg and aphogee 2 min keratin treatment. That will be followed by a moisture treatment using Aubrey's white camellia conditioner and coconut oil............and of course attempting to do a length check even though I'm not relaxing till next week


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 21, 2012)

I was able to do my first micro-mini-tiny-weeny bun   Summer hair is going to be so much easier now that I can bun, good bye SSK's!

9 days until my monthly micro trim, I can't wait. Getting rid of spilt ends one micro trim at a time. The goal is to be as free of splits as I can by the new year, and just grow out the luscious thick dream hair, I envision having.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 21, 2012)

Treating my ends to Keracare Overnight Mz Tx tonight.  Will then be doing an overnight ceramide oil pre-poo before a DC with heat in the am, then poo, then Mirpur Soy Protein Tx, then a rinse out con with castor oil and avocado oil.  

*Thanks Hyacinthe!*


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 22, 2012)

I skipped my usual overnight oil pre-poo last night bc my hair STILL feels so soft and moisturized from midweek.  

Doing a dry DC right now with QH Cholesterol + CON AO + WGO.  Wash with Hollywood Beauty AO poo, then follow up with Mirpur Soy PTx and finish with HB AO rinse out con mixed with castor oil and avocado oil.

My current leave in is 1:1:1 Keracare Natural Textures + AVG + Glycerine.  I seal lightly with coconut + sunflower oil.

Loving this journey getting to know my hair!


----------



## 30something (Jul 22, 2012)

Checking in... getting rid of shampoo and deep conditioning twice a week, and finger detangling is working out wonderful it has been for about two months! I don't think I'll probably change my regimen any time soon.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 22, 2012)

I need help girls I had my TU done on sat. Can I claim shoulder length or am I jumping the gun?

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 22, 2012)

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> I need help girls I had my TU done on sat. Can I claim shoulder length or am I jumping the gun?
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



I think you are there especially in a couple more months you may even be some inches past that point!


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 23, 2012)

Hyacinthe said:


> I need help girls I had my TU done on sat. Can I claim shoulder length or am I jumping the gun?
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Yeh, you're _just_ there!  CBL here you come!


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 23, 2012)

I figured out how to make my bun look fuller, just wanted to share with the rest of the ear/nose length ladies, we can protect those ends with grace. Shot on the left are my short chunky twist, then I bunned them on the right. If you look closely, you will see the middle back of my hair is only a nubb sticking out, so I had to find that one spot on my head where most of my hair was.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 24, 2012)

20Something said:


> Checking in... getting rid of shampoo and deep conditioning twice a week, and finger detangling is working out wonderful it has been for about two months! I don't think I'll probably change my regimen any time soon.



20Something - how often will you be DC'ing? Thanks





Seamonster said:


> I figured out how to make my bun look fuller, just wanted to share with the rest of the ear/nose length ladies, we can protect those ends with grace. Shot on the left are my short chunky twist, then I bunned them on the right. If you look closely, you will see the middle back of my hair is only a nubb sticking out, so I had to find that one spot on my head where most of my hair was.



Seamonster - what a great idea.  what are you doing with the ends? have you pinned them or are they fixed under with the ponytail holder? thanks!



This thread has become soooo quiet... I might go scouting for more challengers


----------



## 30something (Jul 24, 2012)

I DC with Aubrey organics twice a week, AO HSR Sunday, AO GPB Thursday.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 24, 2012)

claud-uk Thanks, My ends are just looped under the pony tail holder. I have never been really good with bobby pins. The plastic always come off exposing the metal, so I feel safer with my pony tail holder.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hyacinthe 
Looks like SL to me. Congrats!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge I'm grazing shoulder after my bc but I've always been grazing sl so I'm at a sand still hoping that my hair grows past this length to prove to me it can


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 24, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:
			
		

> I would like to join this challenge I'm grazing shoulder after my bc but I've always been grazing sl so I'm at a sand still hoping that my hair grows past this length to prove to me it can



Welcome!


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 25, 2012)

beautyintheeyes

Do you have any pics?  Are you completely natural now?  What are your goals for the rest of the year?  What's your current regi?  Do you have any particular concerns about your hair?  Thanks!


----------



## IronButterfly (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't have anything particular to add...but when I saw the replies...666...I had to jump in and change that.  Call me stupid-stitous.....

667 replies...whew!


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 25, 2012)

IronButterfly said:
			
		

> I don't have anything particular to add...but when I saw the replies...666...I had to jump in and change that.  Call me stupid-stitous.....
> 
> 667 replies...whew!



I was about to do the same thing lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 25, 2012)

IronButterfly said:
			
		

> I don't have anything particular to add...but when I saw the replies...666...I had to jump in and change that.  Call me stupid-stitous.....
> 
> 667 replies...whew!



Lol!!! : )


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jul 25, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> beautyintheeyes
> 
> Do you have any pics?  Are you completely natural now?  What are your goals for the rest of the year?  What's your current regi?  Do you have any particular concerns about your hair?  Thanks!



I'm sorry I didn't give that info hehehe but I've been natural but I've been the slave to the flat iron do I never had long hair ad an adult here is how long the back is and my goal is to be full sl by the end of the year I'm not concerned with anything right now it's just taking a long real from growing and I'm upset


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 25, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> I'm sorry I didn't give that info hehehe but I've been natural but I've been the slave to the flat iron do I never had long hair ad an adult here is how long the back is and my goal is to be full sl by the end of the year I'm not concerned with anything right now it's just taking a long real from growing and I'm upset



Thanks for the info!  You look to be at almost CBL (collar bone) which is a step closer to APL!

Good for you if you have no real issues - do you check your ends regularly for splits/damage/dryness from the irons?  Sometimes that **** can sneak up on a girl!  If you aren't losing length at the ends from breakage and it _is_ just a case of slow going, how about taking some vitamins for extra growth?


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 25, 2012)

beautyintheeyes  hair buddy!

 I think of full shoulder length as being past the beginning of my shoulder bone in my back, which is a couple inches past collar bone. In the challenges it is often considered at the point where your neck goes from skinny to wide and muscular. I personally consider this full neck length. That is why you have to look at a picture to tell which shoulder length a person is referring to, some people are clearly Collarbone length, and state they are shoulder length because they are chasing shoulder bone length, which is past the actual shoulders on the body. While others that are shoulder length have hair that isn't past their actual shoulders yet

It gets even deeper, some like to claim a length based upon pulling wet hair to a length, flat ironed hang length, blow dried length, twisted length, or braided length. The most brave dare for unstretched length. We are here to support your goals. Looks like you are aiming for Full Shoulder Blade flat ironed.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 25, 2012)

It is five days to my monthly trim, and I can't wait. I am so looking forward to having a head of healthy hair with hard work. Hoping monthly micro trims don't slow my progress to shoulder length, but even still I really want gorgeous shoulder length hair with pretty ends. I hope to grow my hair to a cute a line bob this year. We will see when I flat iron at the end of the year, how I did.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jul 25, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info!  You look to be at almost CBL (collar bone) which is a step closer to APL!
> 
> Good for you if you have no real issues - do you check your ends regularly for splits/damage/dryness from the irons?  Sometimes that **** can sneak up on a girl!  If you aren't losing length at the ends from breakage and it is just a case of slow going, how about taking some vitamins for extra growth?



I trim my hair every 2 to 3 months like a half a centimeter lol and I haven't really noticed any growth in the past 4 months but I tried doing a protein treatment last month after taking down an install and I had a protein overload so I babied my hair for 2 weeks and then did a trim and put in a new install in hopes that I'll see some growth


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jul 26, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> beautyintheeyes  hair buddy!
> 
> I think of full shoulder length as being past the beginning of my shoulder bone in my back, which is a couple inches past collar bone. In the challenges it is often considered at the point where your neck goes from skinny to wide and muscular. I personally consider this full neck length. That is why you have to look at a picture to tell which shoulder length a person is referring to, some people are clearly Collarbone length, and state they are shoulder length because they are chasing shoulder bone length, which is past the actual shoulders on the body. While others that are shoulder length have hair that isn't past their actual shoulders yet
> 
> It gets even deeper, some like to claim a length based upon pulling wet hair to a length, flat ironed hang length, blow dried length, twisted length, or braided length. The most brave dare for unstretched length. We are here to support your goals. Looks like you are aiming for Full Shoulder Blade flat ironed.



That's a lot to take in hehe but I understand well enough ... And yes I want my front to be at my shoulder collarbone and it's just to my nose but I know when that happens the back will be well past that but i don't care I still won't claim it till then


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 27, 2012)

Really hoping to have full nose length twist at the end of this challenge. Wonder if that is too aggressive with shrinkage?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Really hoping to have full nose length twist at the end of this challenge. Wonder if that is too aggressive with shrinkage?
> http://lunapic.com



I think that realistic thinking! From the looks of it you are not that far away from nose length twists


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just found my staples so I hope it sticks enough to get to full SL


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 27, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I just found my staples so I hope it sticks enough to get to full SL



Stick with it and don't try anything else....


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 28, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Stick with it and don't try anything else....



Yes, I tried some different things and they didn't do much....went back to what I knew worked and vowed not to ever stray again.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 28, 2012)

gvin89 - how long have you been on your HHJ and/or how long has it taken you to find your staples?  Thanks.

***

Did a reconstructor treatment with IC Fantasia Reconstructor two days ago (preceeded by an overnight oil tx), followed by DC.  I mixed Motions DP Silk Protein with castor oil and went under the heating cap for only 30 mins bc we were on our way out to the market.

Yesterday I did a braidout on lightly flatironed hair.  I mixed Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Tx with Cantu Conditioning Creme, braided and left for about 4 hours after straightening.  I had the most amazing CBL braidout, it was soft, full and very stretched.  It didn't shrink as the evening went on, it became a little bigger and just looked plain awesome!

Need to get some rollers and start practising rollersetting to try and get this effect without heat - lack of curl definition means WNG's are not an option so hoping this is my new "go to" style!


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 28, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> gvin89 - how long have you been on your HHJ and/or how long has it taken you to find your staples?  Thanks.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



claud-uk, I became serious about hair Feb 2010. I joined the forum as I had moved to a new city and did not have a stylist and couldn't braid (for my daughter's hair). I wanted to be a DIYer. Anyway, reviewing various threads assisted my decision to transition. From there I also decided to use natural products only. My daughter had some breakage and her hair was very dry.  I tried various product recs from the children's forum which were ok, but not consistent. It wasn't until I tried Qhemet Biologics  that I was truly impressed. Well after she made the decision to temporarily close her web store, I started experimenting with other products....no lasting results. Went back to QB at the beginning of this month and I'm impressed all over again. Thankfully, I have a local retailer now so it's easier to get. This line works exceptionally well for my entire family...my husband and son even uses the light moisturizer.

Sorry for the long response...it took about 4 months for me to find QB and I pretty much used it exclusively along with Aubrey Organics conditioners until earlier this year. But I'm back to it.

I too want to begin roller setting. I'm kind of scared to try but plan to do so soon.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 29, 2012)

Just wanted to post some pics to encourage my short haired sisters.  My eyeball length twist are starting to get a little hang time on them. Summer is great time to enjoy short hair.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 30, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> claud-uk, I became serious about hair Feb 2010. I joined the forum as I had moved to a new city and did not have a stylist and couldn't braid (for my daughter's hair). I wanted to be a DIYer. Anyway, reviewing various threads assisted my decision to transition. From there I also decided to use natural products only. My daughter had some breakage and her hair was very dry.  I tried various product recs from the children's forum which were ok, but not consistent. It wasn't until I tried Qhemet Biologics  that I was truly impressed. Well after she made the decision to temporarily close her web store, I started experimenting with other products....no lasting results. Went back to QB at the beginning of this month and I'm impressed all over again. Thankfully, I have a local retailer now so it's easier to get. This line works exceptionally well for my entire family...my husband and son even uses the light moisturizer.
> 
> Sorry for the long response...it took about 4 months for me to find QB and I pretty much used it exclusively along with Aubrey Organics conditioners until earlier this year. But I'm back to it.
> 
> *I too want to begin roller setting. I'm kind of scared to try but plan to do so soon.*



Thanks gvin89 - there are so many positive things being said about QB, it's a shame I can't get it where I am 
I'm going to start a thread asking about help with rollers.



***



My hair is responding so well with adding castor oil to my DC's that it isn't necessary for me to do seperate oil pre-poo's AND DC's, so now I'm combining my oil pre-poo with DC and leaving in overnight. Washed yesterday with M&T Deep Moisturizing poo (contains sulfates), then did a combined Keratin Cholesterol + Protein Tx. Did a chamomile tea and honey spritz and sat in the sun for an hour, then followed up with another DC which I left in all day and overnight and will wash out today.

My hair is growing really nicely, the shortest bits that came to my nose in June are now at my top lip!  Crown is top of NL, Sides are about 1" past CBL and the back is averaging at 1" above APL.


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Stick with it and don't try anything else....



Im just worried about my motions leave in spray disappearing from stores again..... It was in such a high demand last time every store was sold out for at least 3 months.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's a pic from my relaxer last week...I think i'm making progress. As of this week I started taking botin pills and using Humectress as a daily moisturizer


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 30, 2012)

Altruisticoam  very pretty thick hair


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 1, 2012)

So I am putting together my hairstyle goals so that I can enjoy my grow out journey. I was just a smijen from my full a-ling bob, when I had to do my last chop. My hair is a lot stronger shorter, so I can do more things with it. 

My goal style for shoulder length is an extreme angled bob, with a little layering on the bottom if I need it. My current style is more of a grow out with a little bob at the bottom. When my crown twist reach full nose length I am going to cut out a few more layers. Hoping I can enjoy some really cute short hair cuts as I grow my hair out. All the best hair cuts are on short hair anyway.


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 2, 2012)

Just about to do a WGO + Mirpur AV Cholesterol + QH Cholesterol pre-poo this morning.  I have spritzed my hair with water and waiting 15 mins for it to soak in before adding the pre-poo.  After the pre-poo I will be doing a Daily Fixx Fatty Acid tx, rinse that out and follow with Mirpur Soy Cholesterol on my ends for 10 mins.  Finally a nice DC with CON AO and Castor Oil + Avo Oil which I will leave in all day and rinse out tomorrow.

Hair is ridiculously soft right now


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey ladies! Fresh out the shop....got a trim/cut after 8 months. My ends were in bad shape so a good chunk came off....back to SL. Mixed emotions but I know I'd rather have healthy hair over long hair with botched ends. Last pic is from Jan 2012...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 4, 2012)

gvin89 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Fresh out the shop....got a trim/cut after 6 months. My ends were in bad shape so a good chunk came off....back to SL. Mixed emotions but I know I'd rather have healthy hair over long hair with botched ends. Last pic is from Jan 2012...



Your hair looks beautiful. So healthy and thick! I'm sure you will get most and more of your length back by December.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Hey ladies! Fresh out the shop....got a trim/cut after 8 months. My ends were in bad shape so a good chunk came off....back to SL. Mixed emotions but I know I'd rather have healthy hair over long hair with botched ends. Last pic is from Jan 2012...


 

Very very pretty and lovely thickness gvin89.


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 5, 2012)

gvin89 - you have beautiful hair! so shiny and healthy looking! and your strands look the same thickness all the way down!  Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 5, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Your hair looks beautiful. So healthy and thick! I'm sure you will get most and more of your length back by December.





			
				Aggie said:
			
		

> Very very pretty and lovely thickness gvin89.





			
				claud-uk said:
			
		

> gvin89 - you have beautiful hair! so shiny and healthy looking! and your strands look the same thickness all the way down!  Are you relaxed or natural?



Aggie, Thank you mam!

HairPleezeGrow, thanks...I'm trying my best to not be so focused on the length and ensure I have healthy hair. My stylist mentioned that I'm putting too much stress on my crown area since that's where the ends were the worse.

claud-uk, thank you so much. I was actually shocked that she didn't use any oils. She said natural oils from my head would lubricate the scalp and length. Told me to wait a few days before putting anything on it. I'm natural....BCd May 2011. Funny though, my big sister thought I had relaxed.


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 5, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> I was actually shocked that she didn't use any oils. She said natural oils from my head would lubricate the scalp and length. Told me to wait a few days before putting anything on it. I'm natural....BCd May 2011. Funny though, my big sister thought I had relaxed.



With love and respect:

Your hair is too darn silky and shiny for that smoke and mirrors answer to suffice   Cmon, give - we need more info on what all was done during the service to get those  locks

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 30something (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow once again everyone's hair is growing nicely!

I been heat happy the past few weeks...just missed the length but next week I'm going to go back to my no shampoo, dc twice a week and air dry regimen. Here is a picture I took last week of my last press. Same thing for my avatar. Some of the hair the picture is pinned up.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 5, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> With love and respect:
> 
> Your hair is too darn silky and shiny for that smoke and mirrors answer to suffice   Cmon, give - we need more info on what all was done during the service to get those  locks
> 
> Thanks in advance!



No problem at all claud-uk:
1) shampoo with Paul mitchell tea tree shampoo
2) shampoo with Onesta moisturizing shampoo
3) conditioned with Onesta moisturizing conditioner
4) sprayed wirh onesta detangler/leave-in and heat protectant. Then sectioned into 6
5) Combed each section with a wide tooth comb, blow dried with brush and secured with a clip
6) Trimmed each section
7) 2 passes with flat iron


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 5, 2012)

*applause*

You ladies are getting it in here!  HHG, ladies!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 9, 2012)

Just some update pictures! Sorry, I'm not very good at taking pictures of the back of my head!


----------



## 30something (Aug 9, 2012)

My hair is so healthy now! so happy I could dance. After a small trim last week its even more so in good shape. I hope everyone else is experiencing tons of growth and health with their hair too!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Aug 11, 2012)

So I washed and deep conditioned my hair with cholesterol but I don't think my hair cares for it do I'm trying wen intense moisture conditioner while I'm in these individual braids to see if I can see any growth I'm just praying for an inch if I see that I'll be happy


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't even know what length my hair is since I haven't done a length check since April and I am actually not interested in checking it anytime soon. My hair is still texlaxed and it's been 5 months and 1 week tomorrow since it was last texlaxed. I am heading for a 26 week stretch and then I'll texlax it and hendigo it again. Maybe I'll do a length check then as well. IDK, I'll see!


----------



## grownupnai (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: PICS! UPDATE!*



grownupnai said:


> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm still around and feel really confident about reaching my goal this year. Here are some update pics. I think I've retained about 4 inches on my sides in this time, but I will measure soon to make a clearer comparison.































The only stretched photos are of my sides and front just like last time. I just started sealing with dax cocokui grease and detangling with scurl last week and i cut my wash days down to 3 times a week. I wash with ORS aloe and rotate conditioners with 2 step aphogee, cheapy moisturizing conditioner and ORS replenishing pack.


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 16, 2012)

grownupnai - I was looking at the baby bun pics thinking "she's got lovely soft hair", then you take your bun down and then I'm like "WOW, look at all that hair"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Surely you're at SL already?!


----------



## grownupnai (Aug 16, 2012)

Claud_uk I think I'm almost there, but the back and sides are catching up from my faux hawk. It's so good to take pics to compare. I was feeling like my hair wasn't really growing fast enough. Thank You!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm doing a PS with braids to keep on four 2 months. Hoping to retain some good length. I will post pics when done


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 17, 2012)

I really do not think I am gunna make sl by the end of the year. I am kinda disappointed....actually really disappointed. My hair usually grows kinda fast. I have not noticed any breakage or anything. My ends actually look good. It may be my diet....


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, the longest part of my bang reached my mouth, so it would probably make nose length straight. My twist are still eye ball length so I have ways to grow.


----------



## grownupnai (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is a couple pictures of my boring protective style. I alternate with this low bun and a middle bun or high bun.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 19, 2012)

you look pretty


----------



## Ebonybunny (Aug 21, 2012)

I gave myself a generous trim, Im back to an inch above shoulder length  I really needed it, and now I can try to get it back by the end of the year!


----------



## grownupnai (Aug 21, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> you look pretty



You talking to me? Thanks seamonster!


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey ladies...I know I've been MIA - a lot going on this way.  At any rate, today I got a flat twisted updo!  This should last for 2 weeks...once I take this down, back to my moisture and DC routine.

Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Aug 28, 2012)

So I have just been leaving my hair alone in these extension braids like I had as a little girl and just been oiling my braid once in a while and I'm finally getting past this awkward stage yay! I haven't washed my hair in a week but my scalp is  okay so I'll hold off till I take them down to dc and wash


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 28, 2012)

Did a nice wash routine this weekend...



Pre-poo overnight with Tresemme Moisture Rich Con + WGO.

Wash with HB AO Sulfate-free poo.

IC Fantasia Deep Recon Tx for 3 mins.

Protein Tx - I can't for the life of me remember what I used, I know I added avocado oil, a few drops of hydrolyzed protein, bagged and left it on for at least an hour, instead of the usual 10 minutes or so.

DC with Tresemme MR Con + Mirpur AV Cholesterol + melted Shea Butter + Honey + EVOO... disappointed I didn't get to use castor oil but I'm running low.  Hair doesn't feel as nice as usual as a result.

Can't wait to get back to the UK and stock up


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's the braids I did. Sorry took so long to post pics! I'm going to try keep them in for 3 months and apply MN and sulfur mix nightly!









Dk why it's posted same pic twice :-/


----------



## beautyintheyes (Aug 31, 2012)

man o man i was tying to redue the outside braids of my hair and i cut a inch of my hair sad so i think this was a sign that i need to stop going crazy over ever inch im not getting lol so ima stay in braids for a year i think and just focus on boys and stuff lol jk


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ lol lol lol! Yeah I know right


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 3, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> man o man i was tying to redue the outside braids of my hair and i cut a inch of my hair sad so i think this was a sign that i need to stop going crazy over ever inch im not getting lol so ima stay in braids for a year i think and *just focus on boys and stuff* lol jk



 @ the bolded!



Happy day today, I'm claiming FULL EL, every last single strand is now past the bottom of my ear, hope to be full jaw length by end of September.


----------



## 30something (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm going to try to go 2 months without using heat wish me luck. I can't wait to see everyone's hair by December. I can't wait to join the  armpit length challenge for next year, maybe I can actually get it this time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm already taking my braids out lol. They been up a little over a month but I miss my hair! I can't cowash how I want and DC like I want so yeah they coming out!


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 8, 2012)

Good luck 20Something, whenever I get the urge to do a random flat iron I just pile product on my hair so I can't - it's worked so far!

Doing a WGO + Con pre-poo tonight, will cowash in the a.m. and then DC overnight tomorrow.

LOVE my new between-wash protein moisturizer - I mixed Mirpur Soy Cholesterol with Elasta Mango Butter... gorgeous soft ends!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2012)

Sigh well I just had DH cut off 2 1/2- 3 in of hair all over my head. I am no longer SL  I think from when I bc a year ago I didn't get call the relaxed ends and its always bothered me but now I feel very liberated and free of my ends. Sad but good feeling and its just hair it will grow back! Anyway hoping to get back to SL by end of the year. I will post pics once my hair is styled after I finish dcing.


----------



## 30something (Sep 8, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sigh well I just had DH cut off 2 1/2- 3 in of hair all over my head. I am no longer SL  I think from when I bc a year ago I didn't get call the relaxed ends and its always bothered me but now I feel very liberated and free of my ends. Sad but good feeling and its just hair it will grow back! Anyway hoping to get back to SL by end of the year. I will post pics once my hair is styled after I finish dcing.




 nooooo 
You still have time to make SHL as you said. 2 1/2 inches would give me a heart attack.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Sep 8, 2012)

I  don't think I'm going to make it but I'm not giving up winter is coming so no more wash n gos for me to muck SSKs don't have time for it. pressing my hair and wigs for the rest of the year


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 8, 2012)

Here are pics of a length check I did back on the 25th, on a twistout. I didn't even waste time measuring the front because I know it is nowhere near SL.
Just as claud-uk is in both this challenge and the APL challenge for various parts of her hair; I believe I, too, will find myself in that position and that's okay.  I do feel that the back will make SL by the end of the year without a problem, so that bit I'm happy about!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 9, 2012)

Ladies I made a thread of my bc!


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in.  I'm sl in back, but I want to get my front sides to sl.  My hair in the back grows faster than the front.  This is the longest I let my hair get my hair before I usually cut it.  I've always like short cuts so I've never let my hair get too long.  I'm going to boot camp it for the rest of the year so I can let my hair grow.

*No heat
*Half wigs
*Stretch relaxer
*Keep hair cornrowed
*Co wash at least 2 times a week
*DC 2 times a week
*NJoy sulfur mix


----------



## Missmyssi (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in the same situation as you, BadMamaJama. My hair in the back is sl, but my sides aren't. I'm a newbie, but I'm joining this one. I want healthy, full, thick, sl hair.

I plan to stretch relaxers to 8-10 weeks, ps with half-wigs, m&s with s curl and coconut oil, dc weekly with KC humecto, and see how it goes!


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 10, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> No problem at all claud-uk:
> 1) shampoo with Paul mitchell tea tree shampoo
> 2) shampoo with Onesta moisturizing shampoo
> 3) conditioned with Onesta moisturizing conditioner
> ...



Hi gvin89 - I'm really sorry, I have more questions 

At Step 4, do you wait for the leave-in to dry and then add the heat protectant?  Or do you pretty much apply both at the same time?  Also, is your heat protectant a spray or a serum? What temp is your flat iron? *Thank you very much in advance!*


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 10, 2012)

I blow dried my hair and flat ironed. It took all of 2 hours to do so I don't think I will be doing it again before the Christmas holiday. I did trim my ends, so they look much better. I am making progress, but like everyone is reporting my sides are taking longer than the back to become SL. If anyone has any blow out tips, please share b/c my ends did not blow out or flat iron well.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2012)

Ann0804 said:


> I blow dried my hair and flat ironed. It took all of 2 hours to do so I don't think I will be doing it again before the Christmas holiday. I did trim my ends, so they look much better. I am making progress, but like everyone is reporting my sides are taking longer than the back to become SL. If anyone has any blow out tips, please share b/c my ends did not blow out or flat iron well.



Try Paul Mitchell super skinny and sabino moisture block I think I spelled them right lol!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 10, 2012)

We will all get there eventually. My sides are outgrowing the rest of my hair. I have cut them a few times and finally am at peace with it. Hoping to get some growth in the crown by year end.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 14, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Hi @gvin89 - I'm really sorry, I have more questions
> 
> At Step 4, do you wait for the leave-in to dry and then add the heat protectant?  Or do you pretty much apply both at the same time?  Also, is your heat protectant a spray or a serum? What temp is your flat iron? *Thank you very much in advance!*



claud-uk, no prob at all...glad to assist.  The leave-in was applied to each section and then repinned....then go back and spray the heat protectant (Onesta spray).  My air was really straightened by the blow dryer...the flat iron was just to bump the ends and provide a style.  It was on med-low heat...I will have to ask the exact temp, but it wasn't crazy hot smoking and all that.


----------



## 30something (Sep 14, 2012)

Ann0804 said:


> I blow dried my hair and flat ironed. It took all of 2 hours to do so I don't think I will be doing it again before the Christmas holiday. I did trim my ends, so they look much better. I am making progress, but like everyone is reporting my sides are taking longer than the back to become SL. If anyone has any blow out tips, please share b/c my ends did not blow out or flat iron well.



Are you using a blow drying comb attachment?


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 15, 2012)

20Something said:


> Are you using a blow drying comb attachment?


 
No, I just used a large paddle brush. Do you think it's best to use a comb attachment? TIA


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I'm going to reduce co washing sessions to once a week to reduce over manipulating my hair and to give me a break from styling it. lol


----------



## afroette (Sep 15, 2012)

My crown hair is still not SL. I would say that most of it is varying lengths between NL and EL.


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing gvin89, I'm looking forward to giving this another try - even 50% of your shine and swaaaang will do me!   This will help a lot of other ladies out too, I'm sure!

afroette - That's good progress, sounds like you're doing things just right.  What did you change up?


----------



## 30something (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, I didn't make it to 2 months without heat, only did 6 weeks. I realized that I really should stick to incorporating heat in my regimen. I saw no difference in health I just experience more SSK where my shed hair would wrap around the ends of my healthy hair would happen often it just sometimes annoying.


----------



## 30something (Sep 16, 2012)

Ann0804 said:


> No, I just used a large paddle brush. Do you think it's best to use a comb attachment? TIA



For my hair the comb attachment was the only thing that helped get my ends straight enough. There are some people who dont like the comb because of possible breakage and do the tension method. I never was successful doing tension method.

Here an video about tension method.. it works for some
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSHjwIl9UvY


----------



## afroette (Sep 16, 2012)

claud-uk at first I rubbed only JBCO in my crown and then I started using MN. My crown grew the most with the MN. I might start that again. I think I'm going to start forcing myself to alternate thr sides of my head that i sleep on too.

Where's an update pic from you??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 16, 2012)

20Something
Thanks, I think I'll try the tension method to see how that works since I want to try doing mini twists on stretched hair.


----------



## afroette (Sep 16, 2012)

My crown hair progress june 2012 to sept 2012


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi afroette - thanks for the update, I asked about JBCO in the shop today but it cost £12/$19 so I left it, would love to add this to my DC but that's a bit pricey for me at the moment. Are you pleased with your results? Is the rest of your hair getting much longer than the crown or is the crown catching up? It looks like it's grown in general bc the ends aren't as neat/straight as they were before!!!

I'll be doing a length check on 30th September - my hair needs some prep otherwise no way I can flatiron it but I don't even have a comb or mirror at the moment   It's way thicker but idk how much growth, I'm hoping the back is closer to APL than CBL.  The front is probably just short of jaw length. The main thing is my transition is almost over, very little dead ends left now 

***

Had some serious breakage this last week, I used Aphogee 2 min + Hydrolyzed Protein over the weekend, and have been spritzing the ends with Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin every other day.  It's not so bad now, but will be doing a deep protein treatment this coming weekend with Vatika Egg Protein + Vitale Pro Mayo.  Thought I was getting this cycle of breakage under control but it just shows that you always gotta be on top of your game, ahead of the competition and making sure nobody moved your cheese, lol!

Here's what I bought today:

* Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair Deep Con
* Vatika Egg Protein Treatment
* Vitale Pro Olive Oil Hair Mayo
* Mizani H20 
* Mizani Butter Rich Hairdress 
* Ultra Sheen Moisture Blend Leave In
* CON AO Oil Moisturizer
* Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Recon
* ORS Humidity Control
* Frizz Ease 3-Day Straight


----------



## afroette (Sep 21, 2012)

claud-uk, sorry to hear about the breakage! I definitely got lazy the last few weeks before my relaxer.

My hair did grow overall. I also got a trim though of at least .5 inch and maybe more in some areas, and my hair got really tangled after the relaxer so I know I lost some hair that way. The stylist wasn't very gentle in getting the tangles out.  My hair is thicker in the back but the front remains the same.  I like the thickness of the back and hope my front will grow to meet it.  I think the MN caused excessive shedding and I am also battling anemia.  I plan to see a dermatologist.  I am not sure if JBCO is any better than regular castor oil. I have both and only see a color and odor difference. I certainly wouldn't spend $18 on it!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Sep 21, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Hi afroette - thanks for the update, I asked about JBCO in the shop today but it cost £12/$19 so I left it, would love to add this to my DC but that's a bit pricey for me at the moment. Are you pleased with your results? Is the rest of your hair getting much longer than the crown or is the crown catching up? It looks like it's grown in general bc the ends aren't as neat/straight as they were before!!!
> 
> I'll be doing a length check on 30th September - my hair needs some prep otherwise no way I can flatiron it but I don't even have a comb or mirror at the moment   It's way thicker but idk how much growth, I'm hoping the back is closer to APL than CBL.  The front is probably just short of jaw length. The main thing is my transition is almost over, very little dead ends left now
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about the breakage,you will be fine. I love Aphogee green tea it's one of my staples.
I am also a mizani fiend lol. Have you  tried mizani butter rich,and how does it work for you?
I have a full jar that I bought months ago but It not moisturizing enough for my NG it makes it dry.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 21, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Hi afroette - thanks for the update, I asked about JBCO in the shop today but it cost £12/$19 so I left it, would love to add this to my DC but that's a bit pricey for me at the moment. Are you pleased with your results? Is the rest of your hair getting much longer than the crown or is the crown catching up? It looks like it's grown in general bc the ends aren't as neat/straight as they were before!!!
> 
> I'll be doing a length check on 30th September - my hair needs some prep otherwise no way I can flatiron it but I don't even have a comb or mirror at the moment   It's way thicker but idk how much growth, I'm hoping the back is closer to APL than CBL.  The front is probably just short of jaw length. The main thing is my transition is almost over, very little dead ends left now
> 
> ...



Hopefully you can get the breakage under control. Lmk how you like your new products bc I haven't tried any of those. I need to use up my stash and then pick what will be staples maybe lol.


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 22, 2012)

afroette said:


> claud-uk, sorry to hear about the breakage! I definitely got lazy the last few weeks before my relaxer.
> 
> My hair did grow overall. I also got a trim though of at least .5 inch and maybe more in some areas, and my hair got really tangled after the relaxer so I know I lost some hair that way. The stylist wasn't very gentle in getting the tangles out.  My hair is thicker in the back but the front remains the same.  I like the thickness of the back and hope my front will grow to meet it.  I think the MN caused excessive shedding and I am also battling anemia.  I plan to see a dermatologist.  I am not sure if JBCO is any better than regular castor oil. I have both and only see a color and odor difference. I certainly wouldn't spend $18 on it!



Thank you afroette - do you use porosity control? one of the other ladies advised me to use this regularly to stop my relaxed ends tangling and *it works*! I use Lustrasilk PC 1-2x per month and haven't had that problem since.  I'm sorry you are suffering with anaemia, my DH had this and before it was diagnosed things were really bad for her, we even thought she might be taking drugs bc the symptoms were so harsh, so I absolutely sympathise.  I hope you can get a prescription to help get this under control without further delay.  Hugs.  On a lighter note, have you tried adding castor oil to your DC? That was another recommendation from someone else (I must find out who these clever ladies were so I can credit them properly) and it's probably my #1 hair tip, I'm trying to spread the word! I use 3 parts con to 1 part castor oil.





Hyacinthe said:


> Sorry to hear about the breakage,you will be fine. I love Aphogee green tea it's one of my staples.
> I am also a mizani fiend lol. Have you  tried mizani butter rich,and how does it work for you?
> I have a full jar that I bought months ago but It not moisturizing enough for my NG it makes it dry.



Hi Hyacinthe, how's your HHJ going? Thanks very much for your msg - my hands were covered with at least 1 months worth of breakage just from running them through my hair  I work hard to keep breakage under control bc I didn't have the balls to do the BC, so I dust and do a protein tx 1x per week without fail, so when things start to go wrong like this I panic, bc I only know how to prevent problems, not fix them.

I'm going to start using Aph GT at least 1x per week on my ends, between protein treatments.  I only bought it to use for my flatiron next weekend but looking at the ingredients it will double up nicely as a midweek protein spritz.  What do you use it for and how often are you using it?  I agree 100% about the Mizani Butter Rich!!!!!  My DH got it when I asked him to get the H20 but the shop was sold out.  I tried it and found it did nothing for my hair, no moisture or softness or anything, not even a little bit of grease for some slip, and I was mad cost it costs $$ over here!  Then one day I was flatironing and didn't have any heat protectant or serum or anything (I grew up not knowing how to care for my hair).  I put a little bit of this on and flatironed... let me tell you girl you ain't never seen smoother, shinier, silkier _higher quality straight hair_ like it!!!!!  On my daughter's life, I was blown away.  Idk why but somehow the texture/ingredients in the Butter Rich work with the flatiron like it was just meant to be.  I cannot wait to try this again for the first time since starting my HHJ, the only thing i'm worried about is that I will be using heat protectant and idk if that will affect the way the Butter Rich works.  So basically i only bought it to flatiron with bc its useless for it's intended purpose or anything else!!!!!  I got the h20 bc it's the only thing I remember using on my relaxed hair that ever made it feel soft or nice.   Hoping it works the same for my natural hair too, if so Mizani will be replacing Keracare in my stash 




HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hopefully you can get the breakage under control. Lmk how you like your new products bc I haven't tried any of those. I need to use up my stash and then pick what will be staples maybe lol.



hi HairPleezeGrow, thank you for your kind words, i will update back here if my new routine works, this will help somebody else I hope.  I can already tell you about the Creme of Nature Argan Oil moisturizer - I used it on one side of my head and the Ultra Care I used on the other side.  Even pouring from the bottle there was a big diff.  The CON is thick/rich, but the UC wasn't.  The CON has more slip, went on nicely and instantly softened the hair.  The UC didn't make my hair feel soft or moisturized, just damp.  I got the CON bc I'm so impressed with their Argan Oil Conditioner and it has not disappointed, Straight away this became an instant staple, just like the conditioner.  I recommend you try them both, they cost pennies at about £3/$4.50 each. 

Will be trying the Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair con and the Vatika Egg Protein mask this weekend so will update how those worked for me.  I got them both bc they are DC treatments, instructions say to leave on for at least 15 mins.

The Vitale Hair Mayo is already a staple, it's a protein tx that leaves the hair soft and heavy, not thin and dry/hard like some protein does.  With some proteins I mix coconut oil in to soften the effect but no need to with this.  It's perfect for regular use.

I am flatironing next weekend, first time in a couple of months and my last results were so poor that i need to get a good result this time.  I considered doing a BKT but I decided to try the John Frieda 3-Day Straight bc it's cheap, washes out with your next shampoo and I have read good reviews.  That together with the ORS Humidity control I should be able to get some pics before my hair reverts and starts to poof.

***

sorry to ramble on ladies, i feel like Rachel in Friends where she went "on and on, 16 pages front and back"!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey just got relaxer earlier this week. My beautician had to trim about .5 inch :-(. Here is my progress pic.


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 23, 2012)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey just got relaxer earlier this week. My beautician had to trim about .5 inch :-(. Here is my progress pic.



Altruisticoam - alright girl, keep it moving - off to APL Challenge you go!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Sep 23, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Thank you afroette - do you use porosity control? one of the other ladies advised me to use this regularly to stop my relaxed ends tangling and it works! I use Lustrasilk PC 1-2x per month and haven't had that problem since.  I'm sorry you are suffering with anaemia, my DH had this and before it was diagnosed things were really bad for her, we even thought she might be taking drugs bc the symptoms were so harsh, so I absolutely sympathise.  I hope you can get a prescription to help get this under control without further delay.  Hugs.  On a lighter note, have you tried adding castor oil to your DC? That was another recommendation from someone else (I must find out who these clever ladies were so I can credit them properly) and it's probably my #1 hair tip, I'm trying to spread the word! I use 3 parts con to 1 part castor oil.
> 
> Hi Hyacinthe, how's your HHJ going? Thanks very much for your msg - my hands were covered with at least 1 months worth of breakage just from running them through my hair  I work hard to keep breakage under control bc I didn't have the balls to do the BC, so I dust and do a protein tx 1x per week without fail, so when things start to go wrong like this I panic, bc I only know how to prevent problems, not fix them.
> 
> ...



I am gonna so try the butter rich when I do decide to flat iron,right now I'm saving up so that I can get the best flat iron for those occasions when I want to look sleek. Mizani also has a a line for naturals.
Oh yes my HHJ it's going smoothly,I'm 9 weeks post and I'm itching to relax but I will hold out until 12 weeks.
I am also visiting family for the christmas holidays in the Caribbean and I wanna braid my hair but I am so scared....like really scared they jack up my edges but I Know I won't be able to give it the attention that it needs my hair is not the strongest in the front due to years of abusing it with weaves and 3 weeks seems like a long time to have in braids. I'm gonna be on the beach a lot so I will def be washing them and throw in a dc  or 2 I just wish I had another alternative. Any advice? And were you able to curb the breakage you were experiencing?

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 26, 2012)

I am pretty excited about my progress. It might just all be in my mind. Here is my update, what do you think?

Current Wash n Go




June Wash n Go


----------



## Hyacinthe (Sep 26, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> I am pretty excited about my progress. It might just all be in my mind. Here is my update, what do you think?
> 
> Current Wash n Go
> http://lunapic.com
> ...



Nuhuh it ain't in your mind honey your hair has grown. Good job! N the curls looks so lovely 2

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 27, 2012)

Seamonster - lookat all that hang and fullness! I'd say well above average growth!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 27, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> I am pretty excited about my progress. It might just all be in my mind. Here is my update, what do you think?
> 
> Current Wash n Go
> http://lunapic.com
> ...



Lookin good!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 27, 2012)

HairPleaseGrow claud-uk Hyacinthe Thank you for assuring me it was growth. I cut at least an inch a month to thicken up my hair so I wasn't expecting much. But the good Lord can do as he pleases, and I am grateful.


----------



## formysanity (Sep 27, 2012)

I have all sorts of problems with my crown - it's dry, breaks and is itchy. I've worked hard to get rid of the itching but I'm struggling to keep my hair from breaking. Currently in braids to help me 
This is where I am length wise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But this where I was







I've made good progress, but it's slow progress


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 27, 2012)

YaaAsantewaa great growth, it looks good


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ this.  YaaAsantewaa you went from (let's be honest) very little hair to full even NL *already*  And you kept going through your issues and you still made this kind of progress?  Sheesh, you should pat yourself on the back, seriously.  What's your regi?  A couple of us on here are struggling with breakage and it's good to share ideas.


***

Ladies, I may not participate in the length check on the 30th... breakage for about two weeks which I don't have completely under control yet, we don't have a private bathroom and i'm about to split up with "DH" ... seriously pissed off at the moment and thinking about hiding my hair till Feb 2013.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Sep 28, 2012)

So I been back and forth with styles but I have in my first phony pony tail I think it's cute but my friend did it and ripped some of my hair  so I trimmed it which was needed in hopes that will save some splits that might have accrued


----------



## formysanity (Sep 28, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> ^^ this.  YaaAsantewaa you went from (let's be honest) very little hair to full even NL *already*  And you kept going through your issues and you still made this kind of progress?  Sheesh, you should pat yourself on the back, seriously.  What's your regi?  A couple of us on here are struggling with breakage and it's good to share ideas.
> 
> 
> ***
> ...



claud-uk - Lets call a spade a spade - my hair was jacked! I stopped relaxing my hair and used MN and Megatek. TBH it was a combination of things, but I think wearing wigs for nearly a year helped the most. I still get breakage, especially in the crown but I try not to manipulate that area too much. 

Sorry about you and DH, hope you can work through it amicably


----------



## formysanity (Sep 28, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> YaaAsantewaa great growth, it looks good



Thanks  too slow going for my liking


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 29, 2012)

Copy/paste from another thread:

Currently doing an overnight light protein and ceramide pre-poo with WGO + Vatika Egg Protein + Mizani H20 Intense + Aphogee GTK. Still working on getting my protein/moisture balance right, already had 2x protein txs this week and still getting some breakage.

Co-washing tomorrow with CON AO, then DC with Elasta QP DPR + AVG + Glycerine + Soybean + Castor oils.

I've been trimming yesterday and today, going two weeks without has meant breakage/splits and a whole lot of SSKs. I feel like I'm ALWAYS cutting my hair despite trying to take really good care of it.   Maybe I need to go back to individually wrapping my braid ends with saran.

I'll do a flatiron/length check next Thursday and after I will definitely be hiding my hair, no heat, no length checks from October till February 2013.


----------



## lovely_locks (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll do a length check tomorrow. I think I'm about a month and a half post relaxer.


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 29, 2012)

lovely_locks said:


> I'll do a length check tomorrow. I think I'm about a month and a half post relaxer.



Im a month and 3 days post

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## formysanity (Sep 29, 2012)

Does anyone find braids to be helpful in retaining growth? I'm currently in extension braids. Hope to take them out october for a length check. I'll be 2 months shy of my 3 yr hair journey. I get discouraged when I see people at full shoulder length after just a year. So depressing


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 29, 2012)

YaaAsantewaa said:


> Does anyone find braids to be helpful in retaining growth? I'm currently in extension braids. Hope to take them out october for a length check. I'll be 2 months shy of my 3 yr hair journey. I get discouraged when I see people at full shoulder length after just a year. So depressing



I think they are but I can never keep mine in for more than a month or two lol and I can't wash and DC like i want to :-/ I dont believe in wasting my products on my braid hair. I still use them but not as much as I want!


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 30, 2012)

YaaAsantewaa said:


> claud-uk - *Lets call a spade a spade - my hair was jacked!* I stopped relaxing my hair and used MN and Megatek. TBH it was a combination of things, but I think wearing wigs for nearly a year helped the most. I still get breakage, especially in the crown but I try not to manipulate that area too much.
> 
> Sorry about you and DH, hope you can work through it amicably



YaaAsantewaa -  yeah, your hair was jacked up, messed up and in serious need of therapy, I don't mind being honest if you don't, lol.  That's what makes it so impressive.  I can't wait to see it in another few months, you remind me of me!

Extension braids are my fave protective/growth/retention style, except that I like to be able to wash my whole hair regularly.  I might go back to them for the next few months, I get guaranteed growth with them.


----------



## formysanity (Sep 30, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I think they are but I can never keep mine in for more than a month or two lol and I can't wash and DC like i want to :-/ I dont believe in wasting my products on my braid hair. I still use them but not as much as I want!



Good point, I don't think you can ever get your hair completely clean with braids, but I try. I only ever use a cheapie conditioner to save wasting money. 




claud-uk said:


> YaaAsantewaa -  yeah, your hair was jacked up, messed up and in serious need of therapy, I don't mind being honest if you don't, lol.  That's what makes it so impressive.  I can't wait to see it in another few months, you remind me of me!
> 
> Extension braids are my fave protective/growth/retention style, except that I like to be able to wash my whole hair regularly.  I might go back to them for the next few months, I get guaranteed growth with them.



Yeah, I can't wait to take them out. I plan to cut off my texlaxed ends and be a full natural. I'm apprehensive though that i'll be disappointed with my growth.


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 30, 2012)

YaaAsantewaa - don't cut unless you need to, you could just transition till the laxed ends are grown/trimmed out over time?


----------



## claud-uk (Oct 3, 2012)

Copy/paste from MBL 2013 Challenge:

Currently doing a pre-flat iron DC of Keracare Humecto + CON AO Con + Castor Oil + Soybean Oil. My SAA's just arrived in the post from ofasimplenature.com so after I rinse out this DC I'll do another light condition with Hollywood Beauty Argan Oil Con + SAA's, and rinse this through with just one jug of ACV water. 

Tonight I'll spritz with Aphogee GTK + SAA's, moisturize with AVG, add a thin layer of Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Tx before twisting and leaving to airdry overnight.

Will post flat iron pics tomorrow, I got a mirror now and a new pair of digital irons lol!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 3, 2012)

My front is officially the longest it's been in my adult life!!! Big thing for me and this is the only place I can celebrate it and not look crazy lol


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 3, 2012)

Before Nose length now its on the top on my bottom lip!


----------



## claud-uk (Oct 5, 2012)

Ladies, I did a failed flat iron yesterday but I did get some pics taken for length check.  Again I didn't enjoy straightening my hair, I thought it was supposed to be a pleasure but its always a horrible job with a rubbish result.  Next time I straighten will be my 1 year HHJ anniversary, I think I'll get it professionally done in a salon (Chocolate Rooms in Purley!)

My longest few strands at the back are about 1.5" past armpit, the rest of the back is exactly APL.  The sides are about 1.5" pass collarbone, the shortest hair is at the front is now almost CHIN, whoop whoop soon be bye-bye mullet!!!!!

I need to get some comparison pics set up but here's to start:


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 5, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Ladies, I did a failed flat iron yesterday but I did get some pics taken for length check.  Again I didn't enjoy straightening my hair, I thought it was supposed to be a pleasure but its always a horrible job with a rubbish result.  Next time I straighten will be my 1 year HHJ anniversary, I think I'll get it professionally done in a salon (Chocolate Rooms in Purley!)
> 
> My longest few strands at the back are about 1.5" past armpit, the rest of the back is exactly APL.  The sides are about 1.5" pass collarbone, the shortest hair is at the front is now almost CHIN, whoop whoop soon be bye-bye mullet!!!!!
> 
> I need to get some comparison pics set up but here's to start:



Your hair is encouraging!!!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 5, 2012)

beautyintheeyes  on breaking a growth plateau. It is clear sailing from here.

^ great growth Claude, Hope my hair looks that full when I straighten.


----------



## claud-uk (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Seamonster - sort of disappointing that my straightening job didn't even last the afternoon but I love the full/messy ness!


***

After discussing my "regi" with one of the ladies at the London meetup, I'm going to refine what I do and use fewer products (I've got a ton of different stuff to use up but eventually will be sticking to just Keracare, Mizani and CON) and hopefully get my shortest length at the front to SL or even CBL for 1 my year HHJ anniversary in Feb 2013.  CBL is about 3.5" so I can't be slacking.

*Protective Style:*
I'll more than likely be putting my hair into braided extensions for the next four months (my best method of growth and retention) but if breakage continues to be a problem I'll go back to regular non-extension braids so I can access my hair when needed.

*Daily Growth Aides: *
3500mg MSM
5mg Biotin (10mg at weekends)
700mg Silica (1400mg at weekends)

Happy HHJ ladies, I'm going into lurking mode!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 11, 2012)

Claude_uk I see your end have been dyed. I bet the breakage has a lot to do with that. Wonder if you could put a protein on the ends alone?


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Oct 12, 2012)

Soooo I haven't been on in months... so first I must say hello to all!! 

Secondly, I'm at a point where I'm not sure what counts as SL here. I see a couple of people *cough* claud-uk *cough* that are either SL are far past that and are still around, so my excitedness for any progress I have made has kinda dimmed some lol. I'll probably be around this thread though for most of next year as well. Since I've last been on, I have had my hair "trimmed" three times, but not from and major damage (except the first time). I think I'm SL in the back, but I'm not 100% sure so that's why I wanted to know what the gauge was. I'll post a pic either tomorrow or Saturday when I take my extensions out. I had fringe bangs cut two months ago and my sides remain pretty short. Therefore, until I grow those areas out as well I dont know if I can claim "SL" even though my hair has grown. More than length, I have noticed more of a definite increase in the health of my hair. My ends used to be horrifyingly broken and I never had that lovely "V" shape in the back. Now I do  I feel like that means I'm doing something right......Surprisingly enough, I've noticed the biggest change in my hair health when I started going to the salon more often. Now when I detangle before I wash, I get plenty of shedding, but very little breakage if any at all and it used to be the opposite. But am I supposed to be scared of shedding though? I just figure I mainly lose a lot of shed hairs when I take the time to comb it because during the week I don't comb through my hair that much if at all....And now I'm ranting......lol sorry for the long message, just had a bunch to say


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 15, 2012)

I have been wigging it for about a month and gained a inch so I think ima do this forever!! Lol


----------



## heirloom (Oct 15, 2012)

I may be a bit late joining but I thought I may as well. This will be my first challenge so I am excited. A bit of background, last year I cut my hair very short (my inspiration was rihanna, shaved at the back short fringe at the front) anyway I have finally managed to grow it all out just over a year later. Just did a final trim as there was about a 1.5-2 inch difference to my hair at the front and the back and my hair is now somewhere between chin length and SL.

What is your current length? Chin

What is your goal date to make Shoulder length? 31st December

Are you relaxed, natural, texlaxed,transitioning (state the date you plan to BC), other? Relaxed

What is your plans on obtaining shoulder length?
Dont jump on any bandwagon without thinking it through and I want to start roller setting 

What is your ultimate goal length? somewhere between BSL and WL

Hopefully ill reach my goal. It only needs to grow about 1.5 inches before its shoulder length but I have just over two months to do so. So wish me luck


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> Soooo I haven't been on in months... so first I must say hello to all!!
> 
> Secondly, I'm at a point where I'm not sure what counts as SL here. I see a couple of people *cough* claud-uk *cough* that are either SL are far past that and are still around, so my excitedness for any progress I have made has kinda dimmed some lol. I'll probably be around this thread though for most of next year as well. Since I've last been on, I have had my hair "trimmed" three times, but not from and major damage (except the first time). I think I'm SL in the back, but I'm not 100% sure so that's why I wanted to know what the gauge was. I'll post a pic either tomorrow or Saturday when I take my extensions out. I had fringe bangs cut two months ago and my sides remain pretty short. Therefore, until I grow those areas out as well I dont know if I can claim "SL" even though my hair has grown. More than length, I have noticed more of a definite increase in the health of my hair. My ends used to be horrifyingly broken and I never had that lovely "V" shape in the back. Now I do  I feel like that means I'm doing something right......Surprisingly enough, I've noticed the biggest change in my hair health when I started going to the salon more often. Now when I detangle before I wash, I get plenty of shedding, but very little breakage if any at all and it used to be the opposite. But am I supposed to be scared of shedding though? I just figure I mainly lose a lot of shed hairs when I take the time to comb it because during the week I don't comb through my hair that much if at all....And now I'm ranting......lol sorry for the long message, just had a bunch to say



Girl keep away from the scissors! Yeah it may just look like a lot of shed hair bc you comb thru it real good when you get the time. You probably are SL so pics please!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2012)

heirloom said:


> I may be a bit late joining but I thought I may as well. This will be my first challenge so I am excited. A bit of background, last year I cut my hair very short (my inspiration was rihanna, shaved at the back short fringe at the front) anyway I have finally managed to grow it all out just over a year later. Just did a final trim as there was about a 1.5-2 inch difference to my hair at the front and the back and my hair is now somewhere between chin length and SL.
> 
> What is your current length? Chin
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## formysanity (Oct 15, 2012)

A couple of my braids fell out at the back and I took the opportunity to do a length check. The hair at the back of my head looks to be about 8 inches, after I discounted  my texlaxed ends. December will be 2 years post texlax, so I hope to have at least 9 inches. My hair has never grown more than 4-5 inches a year, despite multiple growth aids.


----------



## mallysmommy (Oct 20, 2012)

hey yall. sorry i haven't updated in a while. i have totatlly negleted my hair but for some strange reason i am still retaining length.  i've been keeping my hair in a bun. thats about it. im due for a serious wash and dc protein and moisturizing. thank God hair grows back should i encounter any shortfalls. meh...........


----------



## grownupnai (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello fellow challengers. So much has happened. I got a relaxer around mid-end of september. I am underprocessed, and the relaxer left me tex-laxed. I did it myself using ORS lye, but I don't think it came out as straight as I wanted it to. My left side is much wavier than the right. I think I wont get a corrective. My hair is almost like it was natural except it stays straighter much longer which is a good thing because I cut bangs into my hair. I went to a stylist who trimmed(an inch+), gave me a treatment and flat ironed my hair. My regime hasn't changed much except when I wear it straight I make sure to wrap my hair at night or comb it back and pin it under. On normal wash days I wash, deep condition or condition, twist my hair and pull it back. I then let it dry under a scarf and wear my hair in a high or bun the next day. On days that I want a straight style I wash and deep condition, twist my hair and pin it back and let it dry for about 15 hours ideally(overnight, early morning) and sometimes just wear a scarf style outside. When my hair is dry, I spray lightly with Fantasia IC straightening heat protectant, comb it through and then go through about 2 passes per small section with my Remington model s2044 flat iron. I use the model name because the same iron has a different name in the states than it does in germany. I love this flat iron. It has teflon fabric covered ceramic plates which they claim makes it less damaging than other irons. I am currently grazing(sort of) shoulder length. And finally :drum roll: new hair pics! This is on hair that I have done myself with my remington.


----------



## 30something (Oct 21, 2012)

grownupnai
Your hair looks really healthy!! I love the bangs


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2012)

Oooh your hair looks so full and healthy! I love the bangs


----------



## grownupnai (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww!!! Thank you guys!


----------



## grownupnai (Oct 22, 2012)

I think it was the trim that gave it that healthy look. I'll make sure to trim again in late January. I love how much thicker my freshly trimmed hair looks.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 23, 2012)

Decided to keep deep conditioning with just avocado cause I love!!


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay latest progress pic. I'm definitely seeing a difference between the pic from July in my signature and the attached pic I took yesterday. Sorry no blow dried pics just a wet pull. I was sleepy and went to bed instead of blow drying.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2012)

gonnabme1st said:


> Okay latest progress pic. I'm definitely seeing a difference between the pic from July in my signature and the attached pic I took yesterday. Sorry no blow dried pics just a wet pull. I was sleepy and went to bed instead of blow drying.



Umm yeah ma'am you can move on to next challenge lol! You have such good progress.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess I can post my latest pic. I had my hair up in a puff all week so it's not washed, styled or anything.  I will be back bc the site keeps crashing on me.

Eta: guess it did work anyway one was from before I wore my hair up all week and other is a pull test after having it up in puff


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Oct 27, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Umm yeah ma'am you can move on to next challenge lol! You have such good progress.



Hahahahaha LOL! You are right HairPleezeGrow!  Just thought I'd update through Dec, but you are right its time to move along to the 2013 APL challenge. Thank you ladies for all of your support this year! I really appreciate it!

Sent from my cell using LHCF


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Nov 7, 2012)

Im in poetic justice/salonge braids and will be in them for two more weeks which will make a month. After that im gonna protein, clarify and deep condition. And get a sew in and ill keep that in until the end of the year. So ill do my length check then.....unless my sew in is that great i hid my hair all year so im ready to see


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm dcing over night so I might do a length check tomorrow


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2012)

Well I trimmed my hair last month again but the last one was in April this year and I will put up comparison pics so everyone can see where I am about now. I don't think I am SL yet but I may make it in early 2013. My aim at this point is not to speed to lengthy hair right now. My main focus is thickness and judging by the pics, I'd say that I accomplished that to some degree.

The first pic was from my April hair cut and the second pic was last month's hair cut:


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2012)

gonnabme1st said:


> Okay latest progress pic. I'm definitely seeing a difference between the pic from July in my signature and the attached pic I took yesterday. Sorry no blow dried pics just a wet pull. I was sleepy and went to bed instead of blow drying.


 
, gonnabme1st, definitely you are there. It's time to head on over to the APL challenge or you can still strive to get full SL until the end of this year. After this challenge, I think I may just quit all these length challenges for a while and just spend time getting thicker hair instead.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 8, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Well I trimmed my hair last month again but the last one was in April this year and I will put up comparison pics so everyone can see where I am about now. I don't think I am SL yet but I may make it in early 2013. My aim at this point is not to speed to lengthy hair right now. My main focus is thickness and judging by the pics, I'd say that I accomplished that to some degree.
> 
> The first pic was from my April hair cut and the second pic was last month's hair cut:



Aggie wow, you are full thick neck length with the nape at SL. That is amazing. At this rate you will make Full shoulder length by Christmas!


----------



## soulglo (Nov 8, 2012)

feels like it's taking me forever to get my hair to touch my shoulders
but i'm in twist extensions and will be taking them out soon

*just keep swimming*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2012)

soulglo said:


> feels like it's taking me forever to get my hair to touch my shoulders
> but i'm in twist extensions and will be taking them out soon
> 
> *just keep swimming*



Make sure you post a pic of your progress. How long have you had the twists in?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 8, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Well I trimmed my hair last month again but the last one was in April this year and I will put up comparison pics so everyone can see where I am about now. I don't think I am SL yet but I may make it in early 2013. My aim at this point is not to speed to lengthy hair right now. My main focus is thickness and judging by the pics, I'd say that I accomplished that to some degree.
> 
> The first pic was from my April hair cut and the second pic was last month's hair cut:



Love how your layers look.  This is helping me to not cut into blunt cuts and just let it grow out


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Love how your layers look. This is helping me to not cut into blunt cuts and just let it grow out


 
You know I used to think that a blunt cut was the best way for me and my stylist talked me into very close layers for my hair and now that I see what she was able to accomplish doing so to my hair, I am a believer...finally! 

No one else was able to get my hair to look like this and now I won't let anyone else touch my hair but her when it comes to my trims and cuts. I go to her now every 4-6 months, depending on how fast my hair is growing out.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I guess I can post my latest pic. I had my hair up in a puff all week so it's not washed, styled or anything. I will be back bc the site keeps crashing on me.
> 
> Eta: guess it did work anyway one was from before I wore my hair up all week and other is a pull test after having it up in puff


 

Oooh your curly hair is so purrrrrty HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Oooh your curly hair is so purrrrrty HairPleezeGrow



Thank you ma'am. I wish I didn't have so much shrinkage though.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 10, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Make sure you post a pic of your progress. How long have you had the twists in?


since october 14thish-16th. I will upload progress pictures after i take them out (so maybe within the next week or so) i believe my hair is a tad longer now ..because my finger nails are most def longer than that


----------



## formysanity (Nov 11, 2012)

Who is the longest serving member on this hair challenge? I think I might be. I've been on a SL challenge for 3 years and I'm only just collar bone. I wasted 9 months with texlaxed hair, but now I'm fully natural. I am convinced it will take me 3 years to get to full shoulder length. 
Anyway else feel the same?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2012)

YaaAsantewaa said:


> Who is the longest serving member on this hair challenge? I think I might be. I've been on a SL challenge for 3 years and I'm only just collar bone. I wasted 9 months with texlaxed hair, but now I'm fully natural. I am convinced it will take me 3 years to get to full shoulder length.
> Anyway else feel the same?



I think I was stuck at NL/SL for a while before becoming natural. I am now on this HHJ and it does seem like I'm one of the slow growers


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2012)

YaaAsantewaa said:


> Who is the longest serving member on this hair challenge? I think I might be. I've been on a SL challenge for 3 years and I'm only just collar bone. I wasted 9 months with texlaxed hair, but now I'm fully natural. I am convinced it will take me 3 years to get to full shoulder length.
> Anyway else feel the same?


 
I'm still texlaxed and my hair is finally growing thick and magnificently since I found a stylist that knows how to trim it properly. I am no longer collar bone length...in fact my longest layers are already touching shoulder length and my other layers are quickly following suit. I wish you the best in getting to shoulder length soon YaaAsantewaa. 

I found that when I did too much to my hair, it wasn't growing healthily......it was always breaking and filled with single strand knots all over the place but that was due in part to a couple of stylists that simply did not know how to trim my hair properly. I do very little to my hair now and I find that it is growing much much better than in the last 2.5 years.


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been going for SL since 2007 when I joined lhcf. Can't get past collar either. I realized that I HAVE to trim and stay moisturized and proteined. I take MSM once or twice a week and use MTG. I wash and go, twist-outs but mostly wigs. I'm getting there even after a major mishap a couple months ago. I believe I might make it by the skin of my teeth. I won't flatiron and check till after Christmas.


----------



## claudzie (Jan 3, 2013)

so ladies, I didn't quite make Shoulder length in 2012 but i'm still happy because my hair is healthier. I've only got a little more to go so i give it another 6 months  
Before and after pics attached


----------

